# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  10Α τροφοδοτικό με LM7812+3055 ?? (αντοχή 2Ν3055)

## dalai

Σε αυτο το κυκλωμα εχω μια απλη απορια ... Πως γινεται να δουλευει;
Αφου τα NPN οδηγουνται απο ρευμα ,πως γινεται να οδηγουνται απο ενα lm7812  και μαλιστα χωρις να παιζει συμαντικο ρολο ποσα NPN εχεις παραλληλα?
Με εχει φαει η απορια τωρα γιατι θα ξεχασω και αυτα που ηξερα.
Υ.Γ. Εχω δει και περιπτωση χωρις οδηγο 2ν3055, αλλα το LM3055 να οδηγαει απευθειας  τρια  2Ν3055

http://www.reuk.co.uk/High-Current-V...Regulation.htm

----------


## Thanos10

Ολο το κυκλωμα ειναι λαθος και δεν προκειται να δουλεψει,ασε που τα τρατζινστορ θα καουν με την πρωτη ζητηση ρευματος διοτι δεν κατανεμεται εξισου σε ολα, λοιπουν αντιστασεις απο τους εκπομπους προς την εξοδο και θα αρχισουν να καιγονται ενα πισω απο το αλλο.
Γενικα υπαρχουν λαθη.

----------


## GR_KYROS

http://www.eleccircuit.com/138v-10a-...y-7812-2n3055/

----------


## dalai

γνωριζω οτι υπαρχουν λαθη. Αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω την αρχη λειτουργειας
Ειδα και ενα ακομη εδω με αντιστασεις κλπ αλλα και παλι δεν αναλυει το πως δουλευει
http://sound.westhost.com/project77.htm

----------


## TSAKALI

δεν χρειαζεται τοση "φασαρια" για να παρεις 12βολτ 10αμπερ..
με ενα τρανζιστορ 2N3055 γινεται, στη θεση του πρωτου τρανζιστορ,
δηλαδη χωρις τα υπολοιπα.. ΑΡΚΕΙ να εχει καλη ψυξη και η ταση εισοδου
να μην ειναι πολυ μεγαλη ..δηλαδη να ειναι γυρω στα 15 βολτ..
(εννοειται ,οτι ο Μ/Τ , μπορει να δωσει 15 βολτ 10 αμπερ)
στην εξοδο θα εχουμε 11.4 βολτ σταθερα, η πτωση τασης πανω στο
2N3055 θα ειναι 15-11.4= 4,6 ΒΟΛΤ Χ 10 Αμπερ =46 βαττ ..μπορει να τα χειριστει ενα 2N3055.. 
αν θελεις να παρεις 12βολτ ακριβως πρεπει να προσθεσεις μια διοδο 1n4001
στο μεσαιο ποδαρακι του 7812 ...προς την γη.αν θελεις 12,6 βολτ πρεπει να προσθεσεις 2 διοδους και ου το καθεξης..
αν ειχαμε ρυθμιζομενο τροφοδοτικο ..τοτε ναι, δεν θα επαρκουσε ενα τρανζιστορ

----------


## dalai

> .....στην εξοδο θα εχουμε 11.4 βολτ σταθερα, ......



Γιατι; Αυτο ειναι που με ενδιαφερει.
Ο λογος ειναι οτι ,ειδα σε ενα φιλο το εν λογο τροφοδοτικο και του συνεστισα να μην το χρησιμοποιει αφου κυνδινευει να καψει το RF μηχανιμα του.
Το σκεπτικο μου ηταν οτι αν ενα 3055 καιγονταν ,το ρευμα της βασης του (εφοσον αυτο θα ανοιχτοκυκλωνοταν) θα πηγαινε στα αλλα 2 τρανζιστορ 3055. Σκεπτομενος οτι απλως το ρευμα βασης απο την εξοδο του 7812 ηταν μπακαλιστικα υπολογισμενο , στο να οδηγει ακριβως τρια  3055 και να βγαζουν εξοδο 12βολτ ,αν αλλαζε το ρευμα βασης θα αλλαζε και η ταση εξοδου.
Ελα ομως που μπροστα μου αφαιρεσε τα δυο απο τα τρια 3055 και το κυκλωμα συνεχιζε να δινει 12 βολτ ακομη και σε φορτιο...
Φυσικα οπως λενε τα εσκισα τα πτυχια μου και τωρα ξυνω το κεφαλι μου να καταλαβω τι συμβαινει.
Εγω σκεπτομαι οτι αν το ρευμα ειναι 1Α δεν ηταν το 3055 στο κορο? αρα η πτωση τασης θα ηταν μηδεν... και Vout=Vin-0,7

----------


## GeorgeVita

> γνωριζω οτι υπαρχουν λαθη. Αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω την αρχη λειτουργίας



Γειά σου dalai,
άλλη μια πρόχειρη προσέγγιση (διορθώστε με) :

Η μη σταθερή DC τάση +VE μείον την τάση Vce των τρανζίστορ θα εμφανιστεί στην έξοδο +Out και θα κλείσει κύκλωμα μέσω του φορτίου. Αν δεν υπάρχει εξωτερικό φορτίο έχει προβλεφθεί η R12. Τα τρανζίστορ θα πολωθούν με +12.7V στη βάση τους και λόγω της εσωτερικής διόδου θα έχουν Vbe 0.7V οπότε η έξοδος θα "ρυθμιστεί" στα 12V. Δηλαδή τα τρανζίστορ θα αλλάζουν σημείο λειτουργίας ρυθμίζοντας το ρεύμα τους για πόλωση Vbe=0.7V

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

Υ.Γ. για μικρότερα ρεύματα κοιτάξτε και τα 5άμπερα low dropout linear regulators  LMS1585A και LD1084

----------


## TSAKALI

το στανταρ ειναι οτι η εξοδος του 7812 ειναι 12 βολτ..
η βαση του τρανζιστορ εχει γυρω στα 0.6 βολτ παραπανω απο
τον εκπομπο του.
τα αμπερ που μπορει να δωσει το τρανζιστορ εξαρτωνται απο το hfe του..
και απο τα βαττ που μπορει να αντεξει..
η ταση εξοδου δεν αλλαζει αφου η ταση της βασης ειναι σταθερη..
αν βαλουμε παραλληλα τα ταρνζιστορ , και τα ζορισουμε αν δεν εχουν αντιστασεις στους εκπομπους ..καιγονται γιατι δεν εχουν ιδιο HFE..

----------


## sakis

10 Α απο ενα 2Ν3055 μονο ?????  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 

το πολυ που θα δουλεψει ειναι 1,5 λεπτο στα 10 Α οση ψυξη και να εχει ..... κοιτα τις καμπυλες ρευματος σε σχση με την θερμοκρασια .... το πολυ που θα μπορεσει να βγαλει ενα τρανσιτορ αν δεν ειναι μαιμου ειναι γυρω στα 2,5 Α συνεχως max

----------


## gf

> δεν χρειαζεται τοση "φασαρια" για να παρεις 12βολτ 10αμπερ..
> με ενα τρανζιστορ 2N3055 γινεται, στη θεση του πρωτου τρανζιστορ,
> δηλαδη χωρις τα υπολοιπα.. ΑΡΚΕΙ να εχει καλη ψυξη και η ταση εισοδου
> να μην ειναι πολυ μεγαλη ..δηλαδη να ειναι γυρω στα 15 βολτ..
> (εννοειται ,οτι ο Μ/Τ , μπορει να δωσει 15 βολτ 10 αμπερ)
> στην εξοδο θα εχουμε 11.4 βολτ σταθερα, η πτωση τασης πανω στο
> 2N3055 θα ειναι 15-11.4= 4,6 ΒΟΛΤ Χ 10 Αμπερ =46 βαττ ..μπορει να τα χειριστει ενα 2N3055.. 
> αν θελεις να παρεις 12βολτ ακριβως πρεπει να προσθεσεις μια διοδο 1n4001
> στο μεσαιο ποδαρακι του 7812 ...προς την γη.αν θελεις 12,6 βολτ πρεπει να προσθεσεις 2 διοδους και ου το καθεξης..
> αν ειχαμε ρυθμιζομενο τροφοδοτικο ..τοτε ναι, δεν θα επαρκουσε ενα τρανζιστορ



Συμφωνω! Βασει fig.1 και fig.2 στο datasheet http://nitc.ac.in/nitc/dept/ece/publ...ent/2N3055.pdf , 10A τα αντεχει.

----------


## sakis

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ εισαι με τα καλα σου????

12 βολτ 10 αμπερ = 120 βαττ στους 25 κελσιου ....πως θα το κανεις αυτο με ενα τρανσιτορ το οποιο δεν μπορει να αποβαλει παρπανω απο 115 βαττ και αυτα στους 25 κελσιου πανω στο τρανσιτορ ?????

κοιτα τα διαγραμμτα τα οποια εσυ ανεβασες ....και εξαλου να βρεις μοτορολα τρανιστορ μπορει και να ισχυουν τα διαγραμματα  αλλα που θα το βρεις δεν εχω καταλαβει

----------


## FILMAN

> ΓΙΩΡΓΟ εισαι με τα καλα σου????
> 
> *12 βολτ* *(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)* 10 αμπερ = 120 βαττ στους 25 κελσιου ....πως θα το κανεις αυτο με ενα τρανσιτορ το οποιο δεν μπορει να αποβαλει παρπανω απο 115 βαττ και αυτα στους 25 κελσιου πανω στο τρανσιτορ ?????
> 
> κοιτα τα διαγραμμτα τα οποια εσυ ανεβασες ....και εξαλου να βρεις μοτορολα τρανιστορ μπορει και να ισχυουν τα διαγραμματα αλλα που θα το βρεις δεν εχω καταλαβει



Σάκη φίλε μου, το τροφοδοτικό προφανώς τροφοδοτεί κάποια άλλη συσκευή και όχι ένα 2Ν3055... Εαν η ασταθεροποίητη τάση είναι π.χ. της τάξης των 18 βολτ, η καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς στο τρανζίστορ είναι όχι 12*10, αλλά (18-12)*10 ήτοι 6*10=60W... Και μετά λέει βλακείες ο Αποστόλης... Παρεμπιπτόντως στα datasheet το 2Ν3055 δίνεται για Ic 15Α...

----------


## sakis

κανενα προβλημα  ...οτι νομιζετε παιδες

----------


## FILMAN

Δηλαδή επιμένεις ότι είναι 12*10;

----------


## sakis

φιλλιπε αρκετα με την ιστορια χεσε μας πρωι πρωι ....

ενα τροφοδοτικο με 2Ν3055 με ενα τρανσιτορ μπορει να βγαλει 2,5 αμπερ 
με δυο 5 και με τρια οριακα 9 

με την ιδια λογικη ενας ενισχυτης με 2 2Ν3055 δεν μπορει να βγαλει παραπανω απο 50 βαττ και αυτα στο οριο 

το 2Ν3055 μπορει να αντεξει 15 Α ρευμα κορυφης για πολυ λιγα δευετρολεπτα σε θερμοκρασια 25 βαθμων με την προυποθεση να μην περασουμε τα 115 βαττ 

ολα τα αλλα ειναι μαλακιες .... σε βαρεθηκε η ψυχη μου

----------


## FILMAN

> φιλλιπε αρκετα με την ιστορια χεσε μας πρωι πρωι ....
> 
> ενα τροφοδοτικο με 2Ν3055 με ενα τρανσιτορ μπορει να βγαλει 2,5 αμπερ 
> με δυο 5 και με τρια οριακα 9 
> 
> με την ιδια λογικη ενας ενισχυτης με 2 2Ν3055 δεν μπορει να βγαλει παραπανω απο 50 βαττ και αυτα στο οριο 
> 
> το 2Ν3055 μπορει να αντεξει 15 Α ρευμα κορυφης για πολυ λιγα δευετρολεπτα σε θερμοκρασια 25 βαθμων με την προυποθεση να μην περασουμε τα 115 βαττ 
> 
> ολα τα αλλα ειναι μαλακιες .... σε βαρεθηκε η ψυχη μου



Κατόπιν παραθέσεως τέτοιων αδιάσειστων υπολογισμών, δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτα άλλο... Τα λάθη σου απλώς δεν τα παραδέχεσαι, ή δεν τα καταλαβαίνεις κιόλας;

----------


## sakis

σε ποστ  που τα σκιζεις με αυτο τον τροπο απλα δεν ξαναγραφω  η συμπεριφορα σου ειναι απραδεκτη 

ακομα κια σμαρτ κιτ που ειναι γνωστο οτι φουσκωνει τις προδιαγραφες των κιτ ακολουθει τον ιδιο κανονα 
http://www.smartkit.gr/products6.php...&open2=6&open3=

ενα 2Ν3055 =2,5-3Α
δυο 2Ν3055 = 5 Α

ΑΥΤΑ .....στο εχω ξαναπει ...μεινε εκει που εισαι....μια χαρα ειναι

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω παντος τροφοδοτικο 10Α εστω και 12ν με ενα 2Ν3055 δεν εχω δει.
Και αν γινει δεν θα ειναι με 2Ν3055.

----------


## FILMAN

Σάκη, εγώ ακολουθάω τον κανόνα που λέγεται datasheet. Για την ιστορία, όταν πήγαινα λύκειο έφτιαξα ένα τροφοδοτικό με το LM317 και 2 κομμάτια 2N3055. Ο μ/ς του είναι 8Α. Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, αυτό το τροφοδοτικό έχει φάει απίστευτη κακομεταχείριση. Έχει κάψει 2 φορές γέφυρα των 10Α, 1 φορά LM317, 2 φορές ένα 2Ν2905, 1 φορά την κλασσική αντίσταση των 220Ω του LM317, άπειρες ασφάλειες, και καμιά εικοσαριά φορές έχει λιώσει κολλήσεις. *Τα 2Ν3055 όμως δεν τα έχει κάψει ποτέ.* Και είναι στερεωμένα πάνω σε ένα φύλλο αλουμινίου (ούτε καν ψύκτρα) με διαστάσεις 20 Χ 10 εκατοστά. Και είναι και διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους (όχι ταιριασμένα) και μόνο στο ένα είχα βάλει αντίσταση ανάδρασης στον εκπομπό γιατί δεν είχα να βάλω και στο άλλο. Τώρα αν εσύ για να πάρεις ρεύμα 1Α θέλεις να βάλεις 10 κομμάτια 2Ν3055, είναι δικαίωμά σου. Το datasheet και η πράξη σου επιτρέπει να βάλεις ένα. Σου τα λέω αυτά για να καταλάβεις ότι τα στοιχεία που δίνουν οι εταιρείες συμβαδίζουν με την πράξη. Αυτό λέει και η εμπειρία μου. Το γεγονός ότι μου φέρνεις ως παράδειγμα τη Smart Kit δε μου λέει τίποτα, διότι υπήρξε και είναι από τις πλέον αναξιόπιστες εταιρείες κιτ. Αν είναι να σχεδιάζω κι εγώ έτσι, καλύτερα να πάω να γίνω σουβλατζής. Αυτά...

----------


## JIM_6146B

Επειδή πρέπει να βγαίνει πάντα ένα συμπέρασμα για να μαθαίνουμε και κάτι λέω :


Έχουμε μεταβλητό τροφοδοτικό 0-30V / 5A 

Η ισχύ που θα καταναλώνουν τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου συνολικά αν είχαμε σταθερή την τάση εξόδου είναι :

Α) για έξοδο 25V / 5A 

25 – 30 = 5 Volt * 5A = 25 watt Ένα 3055 θέλουμε 


Β) για έξοδο 12V / 5A 

12 – 30 = 18 Volt * 5A = 90 watt Δύο 3055 θέλουμε 


Γ) για έξοδο 5V / 5A 

5 – 30 = 25 Volt * 5A = 125 watt Δύο 3055 θέλουμε 


έτσι χρησιμοποιούμαι για αυτό το τροφοδοτικό δύο 3055 για πλήρη -χαλαρή λειτουργία σε όλο το φάσμα των τάσεων . 


Τα σχόλια σας  :Smile:

----------


## sakis

ξεστραβωσου...ειναι απο το δικο σου datasheet

----------


## FILMAN

> Επειδή πρέπει να βγαίνει πάντα ένα συμπέρασμα για να μαθαίνουμε και κάτι λέω :
> 
> 
> Έχουμε μεταβλητό τροφοδοτικό 0-30V / 5A 
> 
> Η ισχύ που θα καταναλώνουν τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου συνολικά αν είχαμε σταθερή την τάση εξόδου (εισόδου) είναι :
> 
> Α) για έξοδο 25V / 5A 
> 
> ...



Όχι κι άσχημα...

----------


## Nemmesis

8Α για 2χ2ν3055 οσο νανε εχει μια διαφορα με το 10Α στο 1χ2ν3055...
επισης φανταζομαι τοτε δεν το εφτιαξες με 30.000mF και αυτο παιζει τεραστιο ρολο... και κατι ακομα συμαντικο που ξεχνας ειναι οτι πλεον δεν υπαρχουν "αυθεντικα" 3055 του 1980 μιας και οι μεγαλες εταιριες παρατησαν εναν τοσο αρχαιο τρανζιστορ και παραγεται μονο απο κινεζους με αναλογη κινεζικη προσαρμογη στα χαρακτηριστικα... 
επισης χωρις να εχω δει το datasheet σιγουρα δεν μιλαει για χρονους τις ταξεως 200-300 μSec?

----------


## gf

> ξεστραβωσου...ειναι απο το δικο σου datasheet



Vce = 6V @ 10A Ic
Ptot = 60W @ <= 100 C

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Vce = 6V @ 10A Ic
> Ptot = 60W @ <= 100 C



 





> Όχι κι άσχημα...



Απο ότι φαίνεται και στα παραπάνω ίσως δύο 3055 να μην είναι αρκετά γιατί Ptot = 60W @ <= 100 C . 

Ετσι μάλλον και με τον επαναυπολογισμό της κατανάλωσης για ενα τροφοδοτικό 0-30V / 5 A θέλει τρία 3055 για να πούμαι ότι είμαστε ΟΚ .

Τα σχόλια σας  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> 8Α για 2χ2ν3055 οσο νανε εχει μια διαφορα με το 10Α στο 1χ2ν3055... (Μα τη γέφυρα δεν την έκαιγε επειδή δούλευε στα 8Α!)
> επισης φανταζομαι τοτε δεν το εφτιαξες με 30.000mF και αυτο παιζει τεραστιο ρολο... (Ναι, δεν είχε τόσο μεγάλη εξομάλυνση, αλλά τα μισά... τα είχε) και κατι ακομα συμαντικο που ξεχνας ειναι οτι πλεον δεν υπαρχουν "αυθεντικα" 3055 του 1980 μιας και οι μεγαλες εταιριες παρατησαν εναν τοσο αρχαιο τρανζιστορ και παραγεται μονο απο κινεζους με αναλογη κινεζικη προσαρμογη στα χαρακτηριστικα... (Αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Αλλά και σήμερα αν θες να βρεις καλό 2Ν3055 βρίσκεις, φαίνεται από την τιμή...)
> επισης χωρις να εχω δει το datasheet σιγουρα δεν μιλαει για χρονους τις ταξεως 200-300 μSec?



Δες την πρώτη σελίδα. Maximum ratings. Collector current Continuous (τι σημαίνει αυτό; ) 15Α.

----------


## FILMAN

> ξεστραβωσου...ειναι απο το δικο σου datasheet



Μπράβο φίλε μου... Είναι και για ξεστράβωμα δικό μου... το Ic 15A για Vce μέχρι 20V, το είδες από το πρώτο διάγραμμα; Τη μέγιστη κατανάλωση ισχύος 115W με θερμ. αντίσταση 0.657 βαθμούς ανά W από το 2ο; (το έχεις σημαδέψει και με κόκκινο, τρομάρα σου...) Και στο 3ο τι μου δείχνεις, ότι η καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς πέφτει στα 60W για θερμοκρασία 100 βαθμών; Τελικά, το datasheet σε υποστηρίζει, μπράβο...

----------


## sakis

5230453-4 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΣΜΑΡΤ 

παρε να τους ξυπνησεις τους ανθρωπους οπου εδω και τοσα χρονια πουλαγαν τροφοδοτικα των 10Α για 2,5 

στο ξαναπα ....μεινε εκει που εισαι μια χαρα ειναι ....

----------


## FILMAN

> 5230453-4 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΣΜΑΡΤ 
> 
> παρε να τους ξυπνησεις τους ανθρωπους οπου εδω και τοσα χρονια πουλαγαν τροφοδοτικα των 10Α για 2,5 
> 
> στο ξαναπα ....μεινε εκει που εισαι μια χαρα ειναι ....



Μπράβο... Εγώ τώρα στο τροφοδοτικό μου των 3Α θα παραλληλίσω το 2Ν3055 με άλλα 9 ίδια, και έτσι το τροφοδοτικό μου θα γίνει από 3Α, 30Α...

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά μην ακούω παλαβά ..., ασχολούμαι αρκετά με τροφοδοτικά αρκετών Α.

Λοιπόν, ένα 2Ν3055, ναι αντέχει για 10Α, αλλά για πόσο?. Όταν θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε ένα τροφοδοτικό
αξιόπιστο, που πάνω απ'όλα θα δώσουμε ρεύμα σε μια συσκευή/κατασκευή, και εννοείται το θέλουμε αξιόπιστο, 
γιατί *αν καεί* ένα εξόδου, ξέρουμε όλοι, οτι *η τάση που μπορεί να έχει ο συλλέκτης* (πχ 20V), *θα περάσει και 
στον εκπομπό*, και θα πάει στο κύκλωμά μας που έπαιρνε μέχρι τότε πχ 12V. Τη συνέχεια την γνωρίζεται όλοι ...

Φίλιππε, ένα 2Ν3055, για να είναι αξιόπιστο, αυτό, και το σύνολο του τροφοδοτικού που έχουμε, δεν πρέπει 
να ξεπερνάει τα 3Α, άντε 5Α σε peak καταστάσεις.  Επίσης μην συγκρίνεις 2Ν3055 της δεκαετίες του 80, με 
σημερινό. Τα σημερινά κάνουν για παστίτσιο (μπεσαμέλ), πλακίτσα ...  :hahahha: 


Το κυριότερο βέβαια όλων είναι το εξής:

*Ποιός ο λόγος σε ένα τροφοδοτικό, να βάλουμε το 2Ν3055?, και μάλιστα ένα*. Τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν τα 
καταξιωμένα πχ 2Ν3771, 2, 3 κτλ.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Δεν ξέρω που έμπλεξε το θέμα αλλά όσο αφορά την ισχύ
Αυτή προκύπτει από την διαφορά τάσης μεταξύ εκπομπού και συλλέκτη
Δηλαδή 
18v  στον συλλέκτη
12vσταθεροποίηση στην έξοδο (εκπομπό)
18-12=6v  X   A κατανάλωσης = W
Όπως σωστά τοποθετήθηκαν κάποιοι
Για μικρό χρόνο λειτουργίας, όπως τροφοδοτικά CB μπορούμε να παρακάμψουμε την θεωρία.

Μη μου εκνευρίζετε τον saki :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

Το 2Ν3773, αντέχει γράφει το DataSheet 16Α continuous, και 30A Peak.

Εγώ είχα βάλει ένα 2Ν3773 να περάσουν απο μέσα του 15Α, με τάση In Out (C - E) κάτω απο 10V.

Στην αρχή όλα Οκ, και λέω μπράβο ..., όμως στο 5λεπτο "έφυγε".


Ακόμα και αυτά που θεωρούνται τέρατα, δεν τα βάζω για πάνω απο 5Α συνεχόμενα 
(για αξιοπιστία, αλλιώς περνάνε και 10Α).


Αυτό "πήγαινε" στο προηγούμενο πόστ μου ...

----------


## gf

@moutoulos
Εκει μπαινει το fig.1 power derating, που ΔΕΝ πρεπει να υπερβουμε.
Χρειαζεται ΠΟΛΥ καλη θερμικη ζευξη case με ψυκτικο και να συνυπολογισουμε το RθJC.

----------


## dalai

3  σελιδες εκτος θεματος και θα σας μαλωσω ολους μαζι!
Εγω σας δειχνω το δασος και εσεις σχολιαζετε το δεντρο!
Εγω σας δειχνω το 7812 και ρωτωπως μπορει να παιξει το ρολο σταθεροποιητη τασης σε μια συστοιχια απο 3055 και εσεις σχολιαζετε το 3055.
Εχω 24 βολτ εισοδο και το κυκλωμα με τρια 3055 δινει στην εξοδο 12 βολτ και 3Α
Ακομη και με ενα 3055 δινει 12 βολτ και 3 Α (το 3 Α το γραφω για να ξεπερασουμε το προβλημα των αμπερ που ολοι σχολιασατε αν αντεχει)
Το ερωτημα μου ειναι ,αν ειναι λογικο να βαζεις 12βολτ στην βαση του 3055 και αυτο να δινει παντα 12 βολτ στην εξοδο ,με τα αμπερ που αντεχει απο κατασκευης του (εστω 3Α για το πειραμα-πολυ περισσοτερα δηλαδη απο αυτα του 7812)
Πανω σε αυτο το ερωτημα μπορειτε να μαλωσετε?  αλλιως αφηστε το....

----------


## Thanos10

Στα τροφοδοτικα οτι ταση παρει στην βαση η στην πυλη αν ειναι φετ αυτο περιπου θα σου δωσει στην εξοδο.
Βεβαια μεσα στα χαρακτηρηστικα του.

----------


## FILMAN

> Το 2Ν3773, αντέχει γράφει το DataSheet 16Α continuous, και 30A Peak.
> 
> Εγώ είχα βάλει ένα 2Ν3773 να περάσουν απο μέσα του 15Α, με τάση In Out (C - E) κάτω απο 10V.
> 
> Στην αρχή όλα Οκ, και λέω μπράβο ..., όμως στο 5λεπτο "έφυγε".
> 
> 
> Ακόμα και αυτά που θεωρούνται τέρατα, δεν τα βάζω για πάνω απο 5Α συνεχόμενα 
> (για αξιοπιστία, αλλιώς περνάνε και 10Α).
> ...



Δηλαδή το έβαλες να καταναλώνει 150W ποιος ξέρει και με τι ψύκτρα, και απόρησες που κάηκε; Μα 150W αντέχει με άπειρη ψύκτρα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Παιδιά μην ακούω παλαβά ..., ασχολούμαι αρκετά με τροφοδοτικά αρκετών Α.
> 
> Λοιπόν, ένα 2Ν3055, ναι αντέχει για 10Α, αλλά για πόσο?. Όταν θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε ένα τροφοδοτικό
> αξιόπιστο, που πάνω απ'όλα θα δώσουμε ρεύμα σε μια συσκευή/κατασκευή, και εννοείται το θέλουμε αξιόπιστο, 
> γιατί *αν καεί* ένα εξόδου, ξέρουμε όλοι, οτι *η τάση που μπορεί να έχει ο συλλέκτης* (πχ 20V), *θα περάσει και* 
> *στον εκπομπό*, και θα πάει στο κύκλωμά μας που έπαιρνε μέχρι τότε πχ 12V. Τη συνέχεια την γνωρίζεται όλοι ...
> 
> Φίλιππε, ένα 2Ν3055, για να είναι αξιόπιστο, αυτό, και το σύνολο του τροφοδοτικού που έχουμε, δεν πρέπει 
> να ξεπερνάει τα 3Α, άντε 5Α σε peak καταστάσεις. Επίσης μην συγκρίνεις 2Ν3055 της δεκαετίες του 80, με 
> ...



Δες το ποστ 15 και σχολίασε...

----------


## FILMAN

> 3 σελιδες εκτος θεματος και θα σας μαλωσω ολους μαζι!
> Εγω σας δειχνω το δασος και εσεις σχολιαζετε το δεντρο!
> Εγω σας δειχνω το 7812 και ρωτωπως μπορει να παιξει το ρολο σταθεροποιητη τασης σε μια συστοιχια απο 3055 και εσεις σχολιαζετε το 3055.
> Εχω 24 βολτ εισοδο και το κυκλωμα με τρια 3055 δινει στην εξοδο 12 βολτ και 3Α
> Ακομη και με ενα 3055 δινει 12 βολτ και 3 Α (το 3 Α το γραφω για να ξεπερασουμε το προβλημα των αμπερ που ολοι σχολιασατε αν αντεχει)
> Το ερωτημα μου ειναι ,αν ειναι λογικο να βαζεις 12βολτ στην βαση του 3055 και αυτο να δινει παντα 12 βολτ στην εξοδο ,με τα αμπερ που αντεχει απο κατασκευης του (εστω 3Α για το πειραμα-πολυ περισσοτερα δηλαδη απο αυτα του 7812)
> Πανω σε αυτο το ερωτημα μπορειτε να μαλωσετε? αλλιως αφηστε το....



Ναι, είναι μια κλασσική συνδεσμολογία κοινού συλλέκτη... Η τάση εξόδου θα είναι περίπου 12-0.7=11.3βολτ... Γιατί σου φαίνεται περίεργο, δεν καταλαβαίνω...

----------


## moutoulos

> @moutoulos
> Εκει μπαινει το fig.1 power derating, που ΔΕΝ πρεπει να υπερβουμε.
> Χρειαζεται ΠΟΛΥ καλη θερμικη ζευξη case με ψυκτικο και να συνυπολογισουμε το RθJC.




Ε μα στα λόγια μου έρχεσαι ..., το ξέρω, αν είναι να βάλουμε σε ένα τρανζίστορ ψύκτρα 300x100mm, δεν βλέπω και το λόγο 
να βάλουμε αυτό το τρανζίστορ, σε σχέση με κάποιο άλλο μεγάλο, που θα "βολευόταν" με μια ψύκτρα 100x50mm.

----------


## moutoulos

Βρε Φίλιππε, να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?

Ερώτηση:
Δηλαδή θεωρείς ένα τέτοιο τροφοδοτικό με ένα 2Ν3055, *αξιόπιστο* όταν τραβάς απο αυτό 10Α, 
και μάλιστα σε κύκλωμα τροφοδοτικού χωρίς ανάδραση απο την έξοδο?.

Προσωπικά εγώ ούτε στον ύπνο μου δε θα ήθελα να το δώ, γιατί θα είναι εφιάλτης ...

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Το ερώτημά μου είναι, αν είναι λογικό να βάζεις 12βολτ στην βάση του 3055 και αυτό να δίνει πάντα 12 βολτ στην έξοδο ...



Γειά σου *dalai*,
νομίζω η απάντηση (ίσως όχι αρκετά ακριβής) είναι στο σχόλιο#7 και το σχόλιο#8
Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις η ρύθμιση του LM7812 για 12.7V γίνεται με το τρανζίστορ (σχέδιο στο σχόλιο#4 ) ή τη δίοδο (συνημμένο στο σχόλιο#8 ) και η διαφορά 0.7V αφαιρείται λόγω της ορθής πόλωσης της διόδου be στα 2Ν3055.
>>> θεωρία για πόλωση τρανζίστορ (εδώ μας ενδιαφέρει η πόλωση εκπομπού).

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## SV1EDG

Δεν ξέρω τι λένε τα datasheet,αλλά στην πράξη 10Α με 1 Χ 2Ν3055 δεν θα πάρεις.Και όταν λέμε πράξη εννοούμε για καθημερινή χρήση,αρκετή ώρα χρήσης και συνεχώμενη κατανάλωση 8-10Α.Peak μπορεί να πάρεις αλλά αυτό θα είναι στιγμιαίο.

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω Φιλιππα  απορω γιατι επειμενεις σε κατι που ουτε φανταστικα δεν γινεται και δεν εισαι ανθρωπος που δεν εχει γνωσεις ειναι αξιον αποριας.Οσα τροφοδοτικα κυκλοφορουν με 2Ν3055 κατω απο 4 2Ν3055 στα 10Α δεν υπαρχουν.

----------


## rep

ενα  απο τροφοδοτικα που εχω ειναι ενα gr 132 mak & spot 0-30v 0-10a
και απο οτι βλεπω εχει 6   3055.........

----------


## moutoulos

Επίσης βλέπουμε στο διαδίκτυο, μερικά τροφοδοτικά (απαράδεκτα κατά τη γνώμη μου), όπως αυτό που αναλύουμε, 
σταθεροποιητής σε "σειρά", με 1,2,3 τρανζίστορ, χωρίς ανάδραση.

Τα τροφοδοτικά αυτά *βγήκαν για CB και μόνο*, και όχι για κύριο τροφοδοτικό, ή εργαστηριακό πάγκου.

Ο λόγος ..., διαβάστε, και σύ Φίλιππε, βλέπουμε τροφοδοτικό πχ *13,8 / 20Α με 3 2Ν3055*. Όντως δουλεύει, 
δεν είπε κανένας το αντίθετο, αλλά δουλεύει στη ουσία *παλμικά* σε CB. Δηλαδή το ρεύμα που περνάει μέσα 
απο αυτά είναι 7Α στο καθένα, στην ουσία παλμικά (Push To Talk). Αν παραμείνει το μπουτόν 30min πατημένο 
το τροφοδοτικό *κάηκε*. *Δεν κάνουν για συνεχόμενη λειτουργία.*

Οπότε αυτά τα 13,8 ΧΧΑ, που προορίζονται για CB, δεν κάνουν για εργαστηριακά, ή κύρια τροφοδοτικά  :Wink: .

----------


## sakis

ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ ΤΟ δεδομενο παραμενει ενα και απλο οταν σκεφτομαστε τροφοδοτικο με ενα 2Ν3055 το ασφαλες ειναι να σκεφτομαστε 2-3 αμπερ ....

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι Σάκη, με βάση τα λεγόμενά μου αυτό λεω και εγώ ...

----------


## Thanos10

Με fet μπορεις να παρεις ποιο ευκολα 10Α αλλα οχι με ενα κομματι και εκει ακομη υπαρχουν εμποδια που τα fet διαχειριζονται μεγαλυτερα ρευματα απο τα κοινα τρατζινστορ.

----------


## MacGyver

Να παρέμβω στην κουβέντα σας και να πω με όσο απλά λόγια μπορώ κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με το θέμα:
Το λάθος που κάνει ο περισσότερος κόσμος είναι να εστιάζει στο Collector Current (Continιus η Peak) επειδή σύμφωνα με αυτό είθισται να διαχωρίζονται τα τρανζίστορ ισχύος.
Το Collector Current θα πρέπει να υπάρχει στο μυαλό του καθενός σαν μία εσωτερική ασφάλεια που , ‘καταστρέφεται’ όταν ξεπεραστεί η τιμή της για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα. 
Για μια σταθερή λειτουργία συνήθως μας ενδιαφέρει το Continιus και σε κάποιες ειδικές περιπτώσεις και το Peak που είναι φυσικά μεγαλύτερο.
Παρόμοιες αρχές ισχύουν και για τις μέγιστες τάσεις VCE, VCB κλπ.

Από την αρχή υπήρξαν διάφορες προσεγγίσεις όσον αφορά την ‘τάση’ και ποια είναι αυτή. Η τελική τάση λειτουργίας της συσκευής ελάχιστα μας ενδιαφέρει, αντίθετα η διαφορά δυναμικού ανάμεσα στα CEB είναι αυτή που παίζει ρόλο.
Δηλαδή μπορεί ένα 2Ν3055 να πυθμίζει σε ένα τροφοδοτικό που λειτουργεί σε τάσεις πολύ μεγαλύτερες απο τις μέγιστες τάσεις του (πχ floating).
Στα τροφοδοτικά όπως και στους ενισχυτές ήχου, τα τρανζίστορ ισχύος συμπεριφέρονται χοντρικά σαν ‘μεταβλητές αντιστάσεις’ .
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ισχύει ο νόμος P=V*I στα άκρα C-E. 
Εδώ λοιπόν έχουμε έναν άλλο παράγοντα το Total Power Dissipation που είναι το αντίστοιχο της ισχύος των αντιστάσεων και ισχύει ο νόμος :
Ισχύς=Τάση * Ρεύμα. Όμως από την άλλη το Total Power Dissipation όσο ζεσταίνεται τόσο μικραίνει (καμπύλη Power Derating).
Όταν λοιπόν στα άκρα C-E του τρανζίστορ υπάρχει η συνθήκη Τάση * Ρεύμα > Total Power Dissipation τότε καταστρέφεται.
Για το 2Ν3055 από την καμπύλη Power Derating όταν είναι κρύο έως τους 25 C η Total Power Dissipation είναι 115W.
Οσο ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία στους 40 C είναι 100W και στους 100 C η Total Power Dissipation γίνεται 60W.
Να λοιπόν γιατί καίγονται μετά από ώρα λειτουργίας και όχι από την αρχή, λόγω της θερμοκρασίας η οποία κατεβάζει την μέγιστη ισχύ τους!

Έστω λοιπόν ότι είμαστε μέσα στα όρια του Collector Current .
Καίγεται η όχι, και αν ναι πότε?

Έστω η τάση στην είσοδο είναι 24VDC
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Άν σταθεροποιούμε στα *18V* έχουμε: 
24V-18V=6V πτώση τάσης στο τρανζίστορ.
Στους 25 C 115W/6V=*19A*…στα 19A καίγεται, στην πράξη στα 15Α λόγω υπέρβασης του Collector Current, και όσο ζεσταίνεται….
40 C 100W/6V=*16,6Α* , στην πράξη καίγεται μετά τα 15Α λόγω υπέρβασης του Collector Current.
100 C 60W/6V=*10Α* μετά τα 10A καίγεται.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Αν σταθεροποιούμε στα *13V* έχουμε: 
24V-13V=11V πτώση τάσης στο τρανζίστορ.
25 C 115W/11V=*10,45A*… μετά καίγεται και όσο ζεσταίνεται….
40 C 100W/11V= μετά τα *9Α* καίγεται.
100 C 60W/11V=μετά τα *5,45A* καίγεται.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Αν σταθεροποιήσουμε στα *5V* έχουμε: 
24V-5V=19Vπτώση τάσης στο τρανζίστορ.
Στους 25 C 115W/19V=*6A*…στα 6A καίγεται και όσο ζεσταίνεται….
40 C 100W/19V=5,2Aστα *5,2Α* καίγεται.
Στους 100 C 60W/19V=*3,1A* στα 3,1A καίγεται.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Για το ίδιο τρανζίστορ βλέπουμε δηλαδή μια γκάμα τιμών από τα 3,1Α έως τα 15Α ανάλογα με την διάφορα αρρύθμιστης-ρυθμισμένης τάσης αλλά και από την θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας του. 
Τα υπόλοιπα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

Υ.Γ: Άν υπάρχει κάποιο/α λάθος συγχωρέστε με, η πίεση χρόνου βλέπετε.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> .......Για το ίδιο τρανζίστορ βλέπουμε δηλαδή μια γκάμα τιμών από τα 3,1Α έως τα 15Α ανάλογα με την διάφορα αρρύθμιστης-ρυθμισμένης τάσης αλλά και από την θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας του. .......



 
Άψογος για την τεκμηριώσει με θέμα " γιατί δεν αντέχει το τρανζίστορ ".  :Smile: 

Ασχετα με την εμπειρία του καθενός η τεκμηρίωση είναι αυτό που κάνει την διαφορά ...

edit: 

α) αν δεν έχει πίνακα με της θερμοκρασίες για το Total Power Dissipation
πώς βρήσκουμαι ανάλογα με την θερμοκρασία την τιμη του Total Power Dissipation ?

β) και στα Mosfet κ.λ.π. το ίδιο ισχύη ?

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Πάντως παίδες παρόλη τη φαγωμάρα θα δώσω ένα κιλό δίκιο στα λεγόμενα το Σάκη...βασικά όσο μεγαλύτερη πτώση τάσης έχεις στο 3055 τόσο το ρισκάρεις να καεί όπως και όσο ζεσταίνεται...ακόμα και να κρατήσεις τη θερμοκρασία χαμηλά αν υπερβαίνεις το μέγιστο ρεύμα-ή αν πολύ απλά έχεις μεγάλες πτώσεις τάσης δε σε σώζουν όχι ένα αλλά και δεκα 3055... :Smile:

----------


## GeorgeVita

Από το post#8 ο TSAKALI έδειξε ένα σχέδιο:

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση (που είναι πιο κοντά στο τι ρώτησε ο *dalai*) εφόσον έχουμε καλή ψύξη στα 7812 και 2Ν3055 ποιό είναι το μέγιστο ρεύμα που μπορεί να παρέχει *συνεχώς* το κύκλωμα σε ωμικό φορτίο;
10Α ή 15Α ;

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## JIM_6146B

Απο οτι κατάλαβα   η χρήση των τραντζιστορ εκτός  των χαρακτηριστικών τους απο άγνοια δικιά μας  τα οδηγούν  σε καταστροφή.

Φυσικά τα 3055 δεν είναι προβληματικά  αλλά η χήση τους  πρέπει να είναι εντός των  χαρακτηριστικών λειτουργίας τους .

----------


## JIM_6146B

> ....Σε αυτή την περίπτωση (που είναι πιο κοντά στο τι ρώτησε ο *dalai*) εφόσον έχουμε καλή ψύξη στα 7812 και 2Ν3055 ποιό είναι το μέγιστο ρεύμα που μπορεί να παρέχει *συνεχώς* το κύκλωμα σε ωμικό φορτίο;
> 10Α ή 15Α ;.....



Σύμφωνα με http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...3&postcount=49 

Υπολογίζουμαι το Total Power Dissipation για 100 C

a) 3 * 10 = 30w

b) 3 * 15 = 45W 

αφού το Total Power Dissipation δεν το ξεπερνάμε και το τραντζίστορ μπορεί να δώσει 15 Α συνέχεια και το φορτίο είναι ωμικο φορτίο λέω χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος και στην α) και στην β) θα δουλέψει κανονικά .

*ΑΛΛΑ έχουμαι το όριο του ρευματος του 7812* που λέμε ότι έιναι 1 Α 

το ερώτημα είναι θα οδηγήσει σωστά το 7812 το 2ν3055 *εδώ λέω όχι* γιατί για 15Α έξοδο θέλει στην βάση 7Α όπως λένε τα χαρακτηριστικά του , στα 10 Α πάλι δεν το βλέπω .....

Αρα το κύκλωμα και στα 10Α αλλά και στα 15Α δεν δουλέυει ?????

Πώς μπορώ να ξέρω στα 5Α έξοδο το 2ν3055 πόσα Α θέλει στην βάση του ??

Μην βαράτε  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...
> a) 3 * 10 = 30w
> b) 3 * 15 = 45W 
> 
> αφού το Total Power Dissipation δεν το ξεπερνάμε και το τραντζίστορ μπορεί να δώσει 15 Α συνέχεια και το φορτίο είναι ωμικο φορτίο λέω χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος και στην α) και στην β) θα δουλέψει κανονικά .
> 
> *ΑΛΛΑ έχουμε το όριο του ρεύματος του 7812* που λέμε ότι είναι 1Α



ΑΡΑ θα βάλουμε *78S12* με ψήκτρα (μονωμένο) για μέγιστο ρεύμα βάσης 2Α και με *ΕΝΑ* τεμ. 2Ν3055 θα ανάβουμε 2 προβολείς αυτοκινήτου μέχρι να καούν οι λάμπες...

Θα κάνεις σε παρακαλώ και ένα σχόλιο για την 'αρχή λειτουργίας' του κυκλώματος έτσι ώστε να πάρει μια απάντηση ο 'ποιητής' του;

Ευχαριστώ,
Γιώργος

----------


## JIM_6146B

> ΑΡΑ θα βάλουμε *78S12* με ψήκτρα (μονωμένο) για μέγιστο ρεύμα βάσης 2Α και με *ΕΝΑ* τεμ. 2Ν3055 θα ανάβουμε 2 προβολείς αυτοκινήτου μέχρι να καούν οι λάμπες...
> 
> Θα κάνεις σε παρακαλώ και ένα σχόλιο για την 'αρχή λειτουργίας' του κυκλώματος έτσι ώστε να πάρει μια απάντηση ο 'ποιητής' του;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ,
> Γιώργος



Δεν ξερει ......εγώ κινέζος .... :Rolleyes:  
κάτι δεν έχω πει σωστά ...?? :Lol:  
τα σχόλια σας χωρίς φόβο και πάθος για να μαθαίνουμαι και κάτι  :Biggrin: 


Edit :  ας βάλει το 2N3771  πάντως τα 2 Α απο το 78S12 λίγα μου φάινονται...

----------


## Damiano

Καλησπέρα!
Είναι το πρώτο μου μήνυμα και ...αρχίζω με "γκρίνια"!

Μετά από ένα εικοσιτετράωρο και πάνω από πενήντα μηνύματα με γνώμες, αντιπαραθέσεις, "ξύλο" κλπ, επιτρέψτε μου να κάνω μια παρέμβαση.
Το πρώτο που παρατήρησα είναι ότι: τα κυκλώματα που παρουσιάστηκαν σαν "τροφοδοτικά με σταθεροποίηση", ειναι "χαζές, παιδικές σχεδιάσεις"!
Ελάχιστες αναφορές σε αυτά και με εξηγήσεις του ... μάστορα της γειτονιάς!
Το δεύτερο είναι ότι η συζήτηση επικεντρώθηκε στο αν είναι "καλό και θαυματουργό" το 2N3055 και οι αναλύσεις ήταν "εμπειρίες", αυθαίρετοι υπολογισμοί, "δημοκρατικές ψηφοφορίες" κλπ

Για να γίνω πιό συγκεκριμένος:
- αναφέρθηκε επανειλημμένα ότι η τάση Βάσης - Εκπομπού σε ένα τρανζίστορ είναι σταθερή και μάλιστα ίση με την τάση επαφής μιάς διόδου (σε εντελώς διαφορετικές συνθήκες λειτουργίας)!!!
Στην "αξιολόγηση" του τρανζίστορ:
- "καθήλωση" στα MAXIMUM RATINGS (λάθος)
- κανείς δεν "πρόσεξε" ότι στα ELECTRICAL CHARACTERISTICS, ο κατασκευαστής, αναφέρει ρεύματα και τάσεις ... μακράν από τα μέγιστα
- επίσης ο ίδιος αναφέρει συνθήκες δοκιμής (pulse test)
- κανείς δεν εξηγεί στους υπολογισμούς του ποιά είναι τα δεδομένα (θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος, τελική θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας, χαρακτηριστικά ψύκτρας, χαρακτηριστικά μονωτήρων)
...

Για να μη λέω "τα δικά μου", δίνω μερικούς συνδέσμους, σαν παραδείγματα, που ελπίζω να βοηθήσουν όποιον έχει όρεξη για μελέτη.

http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/2N3055-D.PDF
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/MJ/MJE3055T.pdf
http://www.st.com/stonline/products/...079/2n3055.pdf
http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM340.pdf
http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-103.pdf
http://www.st.com/stonline/products/...143/l7812c.pdf
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/KA/KA7812E.pdf
http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/HB206-D.PDF

Χαιρετώ προς το παρόν.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Καλώς ήρθες Δαμιανέ!
Το θετικό βέβαια είναι ότι το συγκεκριμένο μακροσκελές θέμα σε έφερε στο forum.

Οπως ανέφερε και ο δημιουργός του θέματος, σκοπός του ήταν να κατανοήσει την αρχή λειτουργίας της χρήσης NPN τρανζίστορ για αύξηση του ρεύματος ενός κλασικού σταθεροποιητή και όχι να αναλύσει/σχεδιάσει ένα εργαστηριακό τροφοδοτικό.

H 'μπακάλικη' (ή 'απλοποιημένη') προσέγγιση μερικές φορές βοηθά στην κατανόηση των αρχών λειτουργίας (άν τα δούμε σαν μπλοκ διαγράμματα και όχι σαν τελικά κυκλώματα). Η τοποθέτησή σου μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε 'ορθότερες' σκέψεις.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## moutoulos

Δαμιανέ καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ.


Θες να μας πείς και την δική σου εκδοχή για το θέμα μας, μιας και δεν σε "κάλυψε" καμιά απο αυτές που ειπώθηκαν.
Εντάξει το να ρωτάει ένα μέλος κάτι, και αν του επισυνάπτουμε δέκα PDF ή αλλιώς "εργασία για το σπίτι", δεν είναι 
και ότι καλύτερο.

----------


## Damiano

Έχετε δίκιο, πήρα ... φόρα και παρέλειψα να πω κάτι για το αρχικό ερώτημα!

Το ερώτημα του dalai ήταν αν το κύκλωμα, που βρήκε εδώ: http://www.reuk.co.uk/High-Current-V...Regulation.htm δουλεύει και πώς.

Βλέποντας το κύκλωμα από επάνω προς τα κάτω βλέπουμε ότι υπάρχει μια πηγή τάσης (7812), που οδηγεί μια "συστοιχία" από τρανζίστορ σε σύνδεση (περίπου) Darlington και συνδεσμολογία κοινού συλλέκτη.

Για να περιγράψουμε το τι μπορεί να έχουμε στην έξοδο, ας ξεκινήσουμε από το τι έχουμε στον εκπομπό του πρώτου τρανζίστορ.

Είναι περίπου: VE = VB - VBE

Όπου VB = Vin - IB * RB

Ας εξετάσουμε τα μεγέθη που έχουμε έως εδώ:

RB σταθερή (1Ω)
Vin σταθερή (12V, αν το 7812 λειτουργεί σωστά)
IB = ΙΕ / (β-1)
β μπορεί να είναι από 20 έως 70 (*)
VBE από *0.6V* (ίσως και μικρότερη) έως και *1.5V* (*) {για VCE = 4V}

(*) από κατασκευή και μεταβάλλονται με τις συνθήκες λειτουργίας (τάσεις, ρεύματα, θερμοκρασία)

Μέχρι εδώ βλέπουμε ότι έχει χαθεί οποιαδήποτε έννοια σταθερότητας. Η τάση που θα έχουμε στην έξοδο εξαρτάται από αρκετούς παράγοντες, χωρίς κάποιον έλεγχο και, έτσι, θα είναι “ψιλοτυχαία”!

Δεν χρειάζεται, νομίζω, να εξετάσουμε τα *ρεύματα διαρροής,* τις μεταβολές τους ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες και τις επιδράσεις τους.

Επίσης δεν προχωρώ στο επόμενο στάδιο, γιατί, έτσι όπως είναι, μεγαλώνει πολύ η πολυπλοκότητα της ανάλυσης… (εκτός των άλλων, το μοίρασμα του ρεύματος στα τρανζίστορ αφήνεται στην τύχη).

Αυτό που λείπει είναι η ανάδραση (διόρθωση σφάλματος). Το ότι υπάρχει ένας ρυθμιστής (7812) δεν σημαίνει τίποτα, αφού δεν “βλέπει” την έξοδο δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι.

----------


## sakis

> Έχετε δίκιο, πήρα ... φόρα και παρέλειψα να πω κάτι για το αρχικό ερώτημα!
> 
> Το ερώτημα του dalai ήταν αν το κύκλωμα, που βρήκε εδώ: http://www.reuk.co.uk/High-Current-V...Regulation.htm δουλεύει και πώς.
> 
> Βλέποντας το κύκλωμα από επάνω προς τα κάτω βλέπουμε ότι υπάρχει μια πηγή τάσης (7812), που οδηγεί μια "συστοιχία" από τρανζίστορ σε σύνδεση (περίπου) Darlington και συνδεσμολογία κοινού συλλέκτη.
> 
> Για να περιγράψουμε το τι μπορεί να έχουμε στην έξοδο, ας ξεκινήσουμε από το τι έχουμε στον εκπομπό του πρώτου τρανζίστορ.
> 
> Είναι περίπου: VE = VB - VBE
> ...



Δαμιανε καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ ...

αρχικα θα ελεγα οτι οι συμετεχωντες στο συγκεκριμενο ποστ δεν μπορεσαν να διαβασουν το αρχικο datasheet  το οποιο μαλιστα ηταν της motorola  ....
τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι θα μπορεσουν να διαβασουν ( και να αξιοποιησουν) τα υπολοιπα 10 που εβαλες εσυ ????

και για να παμε παρακατω το κυκλωμα που ανεβασε ο φιλος μας μαλλον εχει βγει εκτος συζητησης  ο καυγας γινεται για να εξηγησουμε σε καποιον που δεν μπορει να ερμηνευσει το datasheet η να δεχθει την πεπατημενη οτι ενα 2Ν3055 ειναι ικανο για ρευματα 2-3 Α με ασφαλεια στη χρηση του 

τελος για μια τετοια εφαρμογη εγω θα εβαζα ενα 317 με δυο mj2955 με τροφοδοσια 24 βολτ τα οποια ανετα θα εβγαζαν 10 Α συνδεσμολογημενα ως ¨"ενισχυτες ρευματος "  ( παλι απο το datasheet lm 317 ) και θα ειχα μαλιστα πληρη αναδραση απο την εξοδο .... μια και μπορει να τοποθετηθει το κριτιρο του 317 κατευεθειαν πανω στις πορνες  και ακομα και θερμικη προστασια αν το 317 ειναι βιδωμενο στην ιδια ψυκτρα με τα εξοδου 

πιο απλο και πιο καλο δεν μπορει να γινει 

αυτα απο μενα

----------


## JIM_6146B

> ......τελος για μια τετοια εφαρμογη εγω θα εβαζα ενα 317 με δυο mj2955 με τροφοδοσια 24 βολτ τα οποια ανετα θα εβγαζαν 10 Α συνδεσμολογημενα ως ¨"ενισχυτες ρευματος " ( παλι απο το datasheet lm 317 ) και θα ειχα μαλιστα πληρη αναδραση απο την εξοδο .... ........



 
Εχω μπερδευτείιιιιιιιιιιιι 

Ερώτηση : 

το MJ2955 δεν είναι το PNP του 3055 ?? αν ΝΑΙ γιατί το ενα 3055 είναι για 2-3 Α και το ενα mj2955 είναι για 5 Α ??

Ιδια χαρακτηριστικά δεν έχουν ??  

Μη βαράτε  :Lol: 


 :Huh:

----------


## sakis

γιατι το 2955 δεν ειναι συμπληρωματικο του 3055 ειναι κατατι μεγαλυτερο και με την συγκεκριμενη συνδεσμολογια δουλευει καλυτερα απο οτι ενα Νpn

----------


## dalai

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας,ηταν διαφωτιστικες.
Δεν ειχα διαβασει προσεκτικα την πολωση εκπομπου και νομιζα οτι ειναι μονο για σταθεροποιηση ρευματος...Τελικα ξαναξεστραβωθηκα και καταλαβα.
Εκει που λες "Α! Μπορει να μην ξερω πολλα ,αλλα το απλο BJT transitor το ξεκοκαλισα" καταλαβενεις ποσο νεουδι εισαι  :Smile: 
Απο την αλλη ομως ειναι συναρπαστικο να ανακαλυπτεις νεες εφαρμογες με τα πιο απλα υλικα των ηλεκτρονικων!

----------


## FILMAN

Θάνο και Γρηγόρη, μου βάζετε στο στόμα λόγια που δεν είπα... Για να απαντήσω, μάλλον θα έπρεπε να ακολουθήσω κατά μεγάλο μέρος αυτά που έγραψε ο Στηβ στο ποστ 49, το οποίο θεωρώ απόλυτα σωστό. Διαβάστε το προσεκτικά, όπως επίσης κι εσείς Σάκη, Νάσο και Δαμιανέ. Και Σάκη σταμάτα να βάζεις όρια ρεύματος στα τρανζίστορ. Λες λοιπόν ότι το 2Ν3055 αντέχει 3Α; Σε ένα τροφοδοτικό με τάση εισόδου 55V και έξοδο 5V και ρεύμα 3Α, θα καεί το 2Ν3055 ή όχι; Γιατί; 3Α δε λες ότι αντέχει με σιγουριά;

----------


## gf

> Καλησπέρα!
> Είναι το πρώτο μου μήνυμα και ...αρχίζω με "γκρίνια"!
> 
> Μετά από ένα εικοσιτετράωρο και πάνω από πενήντα μηνύματα με γνώμες, αντιπαραθέσεις, "ξύλο" κλπ, επιτρέψτε μου να κάνω μια παρέμβαση.
> Το πρώτο που παρατήρησα είναι ότι: τα κυκλώματα που παρουσιάστηκαν σαν "τροφοδοτικά με σταθεροποίηση", ειναι "χαζές, παιδικές σχεδιάσεις"!
> Ελάχιστες αναφορές σε αυτά και με εξηγήσεις του ... μάστορα της γειτονιάς!
> Το δεύτερο είναι ότι η συζήτηση επικεντρώθηκε στο αν είναι "καλό και θαυματουργό" το 2N3055 και οι αναλύσεις ήταν "εμπειρίες", αυθαίρετοι υπολογισμοί, "δημοκρατικές ψηφοφορίες" κλπ
> 
> Για να γίνω πιό συγκεκριμένος:
> ...



Καλημερα Δαμιανε και καλως ορισες,

Πολυ ενδιαφεροντα αυτα που γραφεις και χρησιμοτατα λινκς, ειδικα το τελευταιο.
Βαζω και εγω μερικα pdf που θεωρω χρησιμα.

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/AN1628-D.PDF
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/AN875-D.PDF
http://www.electronics.dit.ie/staff/...-Thyristor.pdf
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/an/AN/AN-7516.pdf

Τα ηλεκτρονικα ειναι η επιστημη των συμβιβασμων αλλα και των αριθμων.
Θεωρω οτι αν κρατησουμε το (οποιδηποτε) εξαρτημα μεσα στην περιοχη ασφαλους λειτουργειας (συνεχως), τοτε αυτο θα λειτουργει συμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφες μας.

Στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα τωρα.
Αν ειχα επιλογες θα πηγαινα σε SMPS.
Αν ειναι κακη πρακτικη να δουλευουμε ενα εξαρτημα στα ορια του, ναι σιγουρα ειναι. Το κυκλωμα δε του 1ου ποστ ειναι χαρακιρι!!

Πολλες φορες ομως, για λογους που δεν ειναι της αρμοδιοτητας μας, αναγκαζομαστε να το κανουμε και τοτε στην κυριολεξια δουλευουμε στην κοψη του ξυραφιου.

Για να δουμε λοιπον, ενα 2N3055 η ενα MJ2955, θα μπορεσει να περασει 10Α DC χωρις να καει και πως?

Θα προσπαθησω να βρω χρονο για τους υπολογισμους.
Εγω σιγουρα θα μαθω κατι παραπανω απο ολο αυτο!  :Cool:

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Από το post#8 ο TSAKALI έδειξε ένα σχέδιο:
> 
> Σε αυτή την περίπτωση (που είναι πιο κοντά στο τι ρώτησε ο *dalai*) εφόσον έχουμε καλή ψύξη στα 7812 και 2Ν3055 ποιό είναι το μέγιστο ρεύμα που μπορεί να παρέχει *συνεχώς* το κύκλωμα σε ωμικό φορτίο;
> 10Α ή 15Α ;
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Γιώργος



 
GeorgeVita μπορείς να μας πείς τεκμηριωμένα την απάντηση για να μαθαίνουμε ?? . 


να θυμήσω η απάντηση μου είναι στο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...7&postcount=54




φιλικά 

Δημήτρης

----------


## FILMAN

> GeorgeVita μπορείς να μας πείς τεκμηριωμένα την απάντηση για να μαθαίνουμε ?? . 
> 
> 
> να θυμήσω η απάντηση μου είναι στο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...7&postcount=54
> 
> 
> 
> 
> φιλικά 
> ...



Αν πας στο datasheet του 2Ν3055 θα δεις ότι για Vce=3V το Ic μπορεί να φτάσει τα 15Α (με την προϋπόθεση της καλής ψύξης βέβαια). Το 2Ν3055 τότε θα καταναλώνει 45W. Αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι με το β που έχει, μάλλον θα απαιτήσει από το 7812 περισσότερο ρεύμα απ' αυτό που μπορεί να δώσει το 7812.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Αν πας στο datasheet του 2Ν3055 θα δεις ότι για Vce=3V το Ic μπορεί να φτάσει τα 15Α (με την προϋπόθεση της καλής ψύξης βέβαια). Το 2Ν3055 τότε θα καταναλώνει 45W. Αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι με το β που έχει, μάλλον θα απαιτήσει από το 7812 περισσότερο ρεύμα απ' αυτό που μπορεί να δώσει το 7812.



 
 :Bye:  έτσι το αναλύω και εγώ ....http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...7&postcount=54

τελικά είναι σωστό ...

----------


## sakis

> GeorgeVita μπορείς να μας πείς τεκμηριωμένα την απάντηση για να μαθαίνουμε ?? . 
> 
> 
> να θυμήσω η απάντηση μου είναι στο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...7&postcount=54
> 
> 
> 
> 
> φιλικά 
> ...



 
μαλακιας συνεχεια τυπολατριας συνεχεια Φιλλιπε για να γραφουμε σελιδες και να σου γεμιζουμε το κεφαλι μια και απο οτι δειχνει δεν εχει κατι καλυτερο να κανεις ....

το παραπανω σχεδιο απλα ακομα και να το τρανιστορ αντεξει τα υποτιθεμενα 10-15 αμπερ δεν θα λειτουργησει καν ....

ο λογος ειναι πολυ απλος τα 15 βολτ που εχεις στην εισοδο με 10Α φορτιο θα γινουν 11 οποτε δεν λειτουργει το πραγμα 

εκτος βεβαια αν εχεις απο πισω 1500 VA μετασχηματιστη κια καμμια 30,000 mfd χωρητικοτητα για ν καταφερεις να διατηρησεις την ιδια ταση 15 βολτ με και χωρις φορτιο 

αρα η ταση εισοδου πρεπει να φτασει τουλαχιστον 24 βολτ στην εισοδο ωστε να μπορει να σταθεροποιησει σωστα στα 12 εφοσον υποφορτιο 10Α απο τα 24 βολτ θα πεσεις περιπου στα 17 και πολλα λεω οποταν με 17 βολτ στην εισοδο και 12 στην εξοδο μπουμ το τρανσιτορ αδιαβαστε Φιλλιπε 

τελος δεν εχει κανενα νοημα το κυκλωμα οπως το βλεπουμε με ενα 7812 να οδηγει την βαση ενος ΝΡΝ τρανσιτορ χωρις καμμια αναδραση απο την εξοδο διοτι μολις το φορτιο περασει το 1Α απλα η εξοδος θα γωνατιζει γραμμικα και τιποτα δεν θ μπορει να την διορθωσει

----------


## FILMAN

> - συνεχεια τυπολατριας συνεχεια Φιλλιπε για να γραφουμε σελιδες και να σου γεμιζουμε το κεφαλι μια και απο οτι δειχνει δεν εχει κατι καλυτερο να κανεις .... (Όχι δεν έχω, δημόσιος υπάλληλος δεν είμαι; )
> 
> το παραπανω σχεδιο απλα ακομα και να το τρανιστορ αντεξει τα υποτιθεμενα 10-15 αμπερ δεν θα λειτουργησει καν ....
> 
> ο λογος ειναι πολυ απλος τα 15 βολτ που εχεις στην εισοδο με 10Α φορτιο θα γινουν 11 οποτε δεν λειτουργει το πραγμα 
> 
> εκτος βεβαια αν εχεις απο πισω 1500 VA μετασχηματιστη κια καμμια 30,000 mfd χωρητικοτητα για ν καταφερεις να διατηρησεις την ιδια ταση 15 βολτ με και χωρις φορτιο
> 
> Μάλιστα... Τώρα το γυρίσαμε... Πριν, το 2Ν3055 δεν άντεχε 15Α... Τώρα αντέχει, αλλά τα 15 βολτ στην είσοδο, είναι κάτι άλλο, και όχι 15 βολτ....
> ...



Είσαι τελείως άσχετος, αν γονατίσει η έξοδος, πέφτει το δυναμικό του εκπομπού, άρα εφόσον στη βάση έχουμε 12βολτ η Vbe αυξάνει, αυξάνοντας την αγωγιμότητα του τρανζίστορ και διορθώνοντας την πτώση της εξόδου... Άρα υπάρχει αρνητική ανάδραση όπως βλέπεις... Είναι απίστευτα αυτά που ακούω σήμερα... Φυσικά βέβαια, οι επιδόσεις δεν θα είναι καλές, διότι το μικρό β θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα μεγάλο σφάλμα στη μόνιμη κατάσταση...

----------


## sakis

πινεις κατι ???? δεν μπορει να Εξηγηθει αλλιως ????

ανεβασε μου ενα οποιοδηπτε datasheet οποιασδηποτε εταιριας που που θα δειχνει οποιοδηποτε τροδοφοδοτικο τυπου 78ΧΧ η lm 317 με εξωτερικο  ΝΡΝ τρασνιτορ για περισσοτερο ρευμα συνδεμενο χωρις αναδραση απο την εξοδο και εγω απλα θα ζητησω απο τους διχειριστες να διαγραψουν το λογαριασμο μου και να αποχωρησω δια παντος απο το φορουμ πο εχεις κανει ανω κατω με την επιμονη σου ....

ο σχολιασμος μου αφορα το σχεδιο που ανεβασε το παλλικαρι οπου απο την εξοδο του 7812 οδηγουμε την βαση ενος ΝΡΝ τρανσιστορ χωρις καμμια ναδραση απο την εξοδο

----------


## FILMAN

> πινεις κατι (Νερό) ???? δεν μπορει να Εξηγηθει αλλιως ????
> 
> ανεβασε μου ενα οποιοδηπτε datasheet οποιασδηποτε εταιριας που που θα δειχνει οποιοδηποτε τροδοφοδοτικο τυπου 78ΧΧ η lm 317 με εξωτερικο ΝΡΝ τρασνιτορ για περισσοτερο ρευμα συνδεμενο χωρις αναδραση απο την εξοδο και εγω απλα θα ζητησω απο τους διχειριστες να διαγραψουν το λογαριασμο μου και να αποχωρησω δια παντος απο το φορουμ πο εχεις κανει ανω κατω με την επιμονη σου .... (Να σου θυμίσω ότι στο θέμα αυτό σχολιάζουμε το κύκλωμα που φαίνεται στο ποστ 67 και όχι το κύκλωμα που δεν φαίνεται σε κανένα datasheet)...
> 
> ο σχολιασμος μου αφορα το σχεδιο που ανεβασε το παλλικαρι οπου απο την εξοδο του 7812 οδηγουμε την βαση ενος ΝΡΝ τρανσιστορ χωρις καμμια ναδραση απο την εξοδο



ΣΟΥ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΑ ΗΔΗ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΔΡΑΣΗ ΞΑΝΑΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΠΟΣΤ, ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΔΗ ΑΠΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ...

----------


## sakis

μονο ανεβασεις καποια datasheet μπορω να δεχθω την απαντηση σου το κυκλωμα του ποστ 67 δεν λειτουργει δεν λειτουργησε ποτε και δεν εχει καμμια αναδραση απο πουθενα ....η εξοδος ειναι απολυτως ελευθερη αν παει οπου θελει και η σταθροποιηση φτανει το πολυ μεχρι την βαση του τρανιστορ 

ΚΑι αυτο φυσικα αν η ταση ειναι *βραχος 15 βολτ* γιατι κανενα 7812 δεν λειτουργει σωστα αν δεν εχει τουλαχιστον 3 βολτ παραπανω απο τα 12 στην εισοδο του 

αρα Φιλλιπε ζητας απο εναν μετασχηματιστη μια γεφυρα και καποιους πυκνωτες να κρατανε εξοδο 15 βολτ βραχος ακομα κια με φορτιο 10Α μονο και μονο για να αποδειξεις οτι κατω απο ζουπερ ντουπερ ιδανικες συνθηκες μπορει ενα καλο 2Ν3055 να κατεβασει 10Α ( φυσικα με καποια αλλο κυκλωμα γιατι αυτο δεν δουλευει με την καμμια )

----------


## FILMAN

> μονο ανεβασεις καποια datasheet μπορω να δεχθω την απαντηση σου το κυκλωμα του ποστ 67 δεν λειτουργει (Λειτουργεί, απλώς δεν έχει φοβερές επιδόσεις) δεν λειτουργησε ποτε και δεν εχει καμμια αναδραση απο πουθενα .... (Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σου ανοίξω το κεφάλι και να στο βάλω μέσα, σου εξήγησα ότι έχει αρνητική ανάδραση και πώς δουλεύει αυτή, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο. Άσε να δούμε τι θα σου πει και κανας άλλος). η εξοδος ειναι απολυτως ελευθερη αν παει οπου θελει και η σταθροποιηση φτανει το πολυ μεχρι την βαση του τρανιστορ 
> 
> ΚΑι αυτο φυσικα αν η ταση ειναι *βραχος 15 βολτ* γιατι κανενα 7812 δεν λειτουργει σωστα αν δεν εχει τουλαχιστον 3 βολτ παραπανω απο τα 12 στην εισοδο του (Αυτό ειναι σωστό)
> 
> αρα Φιλλιπε ζητας απο εναν μετασχηματιστη μια γεφυρα και καποιους πυκνωτες να κρατανε εξοδο 15 βολτ βραχος ακομα κια με φορτιο 10Α μονο και μονο για να αποδειξεις οτι κατω απο ζουπερ ντουπερ ιδανικες συνθηκες μπορει ενα καλο 2Ν3055 να κατεβασει 10Α ( φυσικα με καποια αλλο κυκλωμα γιατι αυτο δεν δουλευει με την καμμια )



Ρε φίλε τα 15 βολτ στην είσοδο είναι δεδομένα. Εγώ σου λέω ότι προέρχονται από ένα σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό 15 βολτ 20 Α.
Εδώ λέμε πώς δουλεύει το κύκλωμα ως έχει, και όχι τι θα γίνει αν το τροφοδοτήσουμε με μεταβαλλόμενη τάση.

----------


## sakis

και αλλο ενα απλα για να καταλαβεις οτι δεν νυπαρχει κανενα σταθεροποιημενο τροφοδοτικο χωρις αναδραση απο την εξοδο με ολοκληρωμενο η οχι με ΝΡΝ η ΡΝΡ εξωτερικο τρανσιστορ

----------


## sakis

δηλαδη 5 μερες ασχολουμαστε  τοσοι ανθρωποι  για να δωσουμε στον αρχικο ποστερ οτι για να κατασκευασει ενα τροφοδοτικο 12 βολτ 10 αμπερ το οποιο θα ικανοποιει την δικη σου αποψη και θα λειτουργει με ενα 2Ν3055 πρεπει πρωτα  να κατασκευασουμε ενα αλλο τροφοδοτικο που θα παρεχει 15 βολτα σταθεροποιημενα στα 20 αμπερ 

καλα λεω οτι εισαι μεθυσμενος 

και ετσι ακομα να ηταν  συνεχιζει το κυκλωμα του ποστ 67 να μην λειτουργει διοτι δεν μπορει να παρεχει απολυτως καμμια σταθεροποιηση

----------


## sakis

περιμενω Φιλλιπε το  datasheet  για να ζητησω την διαγραφη μου απο το φορουμ ....

----------


## FILMAN

> δηλαδη 5 μερες ασχολουμαστε τοσοι ανθρωποι για να δωσουμε στον αρχικο ποστερ οτι για να κατασκευασει ενα τροφοδοτικο 12 βολτ 10 αμπερ το οποιο θα ικανοποιει την δικη σου αποψη και θα λειτουργει με ενα 2Ν3055 πρεπει πρωτα να κατασκευασουμε ενα αλλο τροφοδοτικο που θα παρεχει 15 βολτα σταθεροποιημενα στα 20 αμπερ (ρε φίλε, βλέπεις καμια δικιά μου υπογραφή στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα; Έχεις δει τα κυκλώματα που σχεδιάζω εγώ; Τι μιλάς τότε; Το κύκλωμα λέει τάση εισόδου 15βολτ... Δεν με νοιάζει τι υπάρχει από κει και πίσω ... μπορεί να υπάρχει μια εξωτική μπαταρία 15 βολτ με εσ. αντίσταση 0.0000000001Ω ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, *δεν με νοιάζει.* Αλλά αν δώσουε 15βολτ εκεί, το κύκλωμα θα δουλέψει όπως λέω.)
> 
> καλα λεω οτι εισαι μεθυσμενος Ε, αφού το λες...
> 
> και ετσι ακομα να ηταν συνεχιζει το κυκλωμα του ποστ 67 να μην λειτουργει διοτι δεν μπορει να παρεχει απολυτως καμμια σταθεροποιηση



Ξανά μανά τα ίδια... Άσε να σου πει κανας άλλος για το αν έχει ανάδραση, δε μπορώ να γράφω 100 φορές τα ίδια. Ή, γιατί να μην το φτιάξεις και να πάρεις μετρήσεις; Έτσι θα μάθεις και τίποτα. Γιατί όσο και να στο λέω, από αντίδραση δεν ακούς τίποτα.

----------


## sakis

και κατι ακομα για να ειμαστε 100% χρησιμοι και πρακτικοι  αναφερεις .....
_μονο ανεβασεις καποια datasheet μπορω να δεχθω την απαντηση σου το κυκλωμα του ποστ 67 δεν λειτουργει (Λειτουργεί, απλώς δεν έχει φοβερές επιδόσεις)_

*συγκεριμενα το σχεδιο στο ποστ 67 μπορει και να λειτουργει σε φορτια τυπου 500ma  φυσικα και εκει δεν παρεχει καμμια απολυτως σταθεροποιηση  αλλα λογω του οτι δεν υπαρχει μεγαλη πτωση τασεως δεν υπαρχει και λογος σταθεροποιησης* 

*ποιος να ειναι αραγε τοτε να βαλεις ενα εξωτερικο τρανσιτορ αφου ο σταθεροποιητης απο μονος του με ενα καλο ψυκτικο μπορει να σου βγαλει ανετα 1,5 Α  και ειδικοτερα οταν η εισοδος του ειναι τουλαχιστον 15 βολτ ......*

*αν ζητησεις 1,5 αμπερ απο το κυκλωμα του ποστ 67 1,5Α η ταση θα πεσει στα  9 βολτ και μαλλον μπολικα τα λεω*

----------


## sakis

περιμενω εστω και ενα  datasheet Φιλλιπε .....

----------


## FILMAN

> και κατι ακομα για να ειμαστε 100% χρησιμοι και πρακτικοι αναφερεις .....
> _μονο ανεβασεις καποια datasheet μπορω να δεχθω την απαντηση σου το κυκλωμα του ποστ 67 δεν λειτουργει (Λειτουργεί, απλώς δεν έχει φοβερές επιδόσεις)_
> 
> *συγκεριμενα το σχεδιο στο ποστ 67 μπορει και να λειτουργει σε φορτια τυπου 500ma φυσικα και εκει δεν παρεχει καμμια απολυτως σταθεροποιηση αλλα λογω του οτι δεν υπαρχει μεγαλη πτωση τασεως δεν υπαρχει και λογος σταθεροποιησης* 
> 
> *ποιος να ειναι αραγε τοτε να βαλεις ενα εξωτερικο τρανσιτορ αφου ο σταθεροποιητης απο μονος του με ενα καλο ψυκτικο μπορει να σου βγαλει ανετα 1,5 Α και ειδικοτερα οταν η εισοδος του ειναι τουλαχιστον 15 βολτ ......*
> 
> *αν ζητησεις 1,5 αμπερ απο το κυκλωμα του ποστ 67 1,5Α η ταση θα πεσει στα 9 βολτ και μαλλον μπολικα τα λεω*



Λοιπόν αφού τραβάει που τραβάει ας το αναλύσουμε λίγο ακόμα. Λες λοιπόν ότι η τάση εξόδου με φορτίο 1.5Α θα γίνει 9βολτ, σωστά;

----------


## sakis

αν κανεις λιγο υπομονη σε καμμια ωρα δυο θα στο ανεβασω βιντεο να το δεις .στην πραξη

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν απάντησες...

----------


## rep

γιατι δεν κανουμε ρε παιδες μια πραξη σε αυτα που λετε τοσες μερες να δουμε τι θα γινει.?(σακη απο σενα περιμενω να το κανεις)

----------


## TSAKALI

Αφου σας εβαλα στην μπριζα...
να σας βγαλω τωρα..

----------


## TSAKALI

και μερικες μετρησεις...

----------


## TSAKALI

Αυτα εδειξε η..πραξη.
αλλα το θεμα μας δεν ειναι αυτο..
το παληκαρι που ανεβασε το αρχικο ποστ εδειξε ενα τροφοδοτικο ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗΣ ΤΑΣΗΣ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ.. οχι ΜΕΤΑΒΑΛΟΜΕΝΗΣ , μιλουσε για ενα τροφοδοτικο 12βολτ.. ΟΧΙ απο 1.5-30..φυσικα και δεν θα εβαζα ποτε
ενα 2ν3055 σε μεταβαλομμενο τροφοδοτικο..για 10 αμπερ, αλλα αν θελω να φτιαξω ενα σταθερο στα 12 περιπου βολτ δεν θα φαω ενα μηνα ξαχνοντας data και σχεδιαζοντας  θερμικους συντελεστες και αλλα..
γιατι σαυτα τα τροφοδοτικα δεν καταπονουνται τοσο πολυ τα υλικα
οσο ..ο μετασχηματιστης και η γεφυρα..

----------


## sakis

αλλος απο εδω .... τι μετρησεις ειναι αυτες που ανεβασες ????? χωρις κανενα φορτιο στην εξοδο ???? δεν ειμαστε με τα καλα μας τωρα

----------


## TSAKALI

Σαν φορτιο χρησιμοποιηθηκαν τα τυλιγματα 3ων μετασχηματιστων ..που
βρεθηκαν μπροστα μου..(σε σειρα) οταν εβαλα μονο τους 2 ,τα αμπερ ηταν 
γυρω στα 13..και δεν ελεγε να το αφησω ετσι..γιατι ειχε γονατισει και ο μετασχηματιστης. με 8 αμπερ εμεινε σε λειτουργια περιπου 40 λεπτα , η 
ψυκτρα οπου ηταν βιδωμενα ολα επανω δεν ζεσταθηκε παρα πολυ, δηλ
την επιανες ανετα με το χερι.. αυτο που ζεσταθηκε ηταν το ενα πηνιο απο τα φορτια..που αν το αφηνα λιγο ακομα θα καιγοταν..

----------


## sakis

μονο που δεν μας ειπες τι ταση εβγαζε το τροφοδοτικο εκεινη την στιγμη

----------


## TSAKALI

η ταση που βγαζει ειναι 12,6 βολτ

----------


## sakis

αν εχει κανει το κυκλωμα του ποστ 67 τοτε μετρας λαθος 

η συζητηση ειναι για το κυκλωμα του ποστ* 67*

----------


## TSAKALI

γιατι μετραω λαθος ?
δειχνω την κυματομορφη της τασης εισοδου.. την κυματομορφη της τασης
εξοδου ..και τα αμπερ.. ειναι το κυκλωμα απο το 67..

----------


## TSAKALI

φιλε μου Σακη , βασικα δεν καταλαβα που διαφωνουμε ?
εγω μιλαω πανω σαυτο...
αλλα στοιχεια παιρνουμε οταν φτιαχνουμε ενα σταθερο τροφοδοτικο και αλλα οταν φτιαχνουμε ενα μεταβαλομμενο..
συμφωνεις η διαφωνεις ?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> GeorgeVita μπορείς να μας πείς τεκμηριωμένα την απάντηση για να μαθαίνουμε ?? . 
> να θυμήσω η απάντηση μου είναι στο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...7&postcount=54
> φιλικά 
> Δημήτρης



Γειά σου Δημήτρη,
δεν υπονόησα ότι ξέρω την απάντηση. Απλά έδωσες μια απάντηση που με κάλυπτε και νόμιζα ότι ξέρεις να υποθέσεις και το αποτέλεσμα: καίγεται/δέν καίγεται

Υποθέτω ότι το κύκλωμα αυτό που λέτε 'του post#67' το οποίο είναι η μεγέθυνση του συνημμένου στο post#8 και δόθηκε από τον TSAKALI για να εξηγήσει 'απλοποιημένα' την αρχή λειτουργίας (μάλλον)...

Νομίζω ότι άν το θεωρήσουμε τροφοδοτικό μίας τάσης (12V) μεγάλου ρεύματος και τροφοδοτήσουμε 2 λάμπες συνολικά 120W (δηλαδή 'ευγενικό' ωμικό φορτίο) και με αρκετή ψύξη θα λειτουργήσει μιά χαρά και ΔΕΝ θα καεί όπως λένε κάποιοι άλλοι.

Ναι μέν αυτό είναι ένα τροφοδοτικό 'ειδικής' χρήσης ή 'άχρηστο' αλλά νομίζω ότι θα σταθεροποιήσει και θα τροφοδοτήσει το φορτίο ικανοποιητικά.

Επόμενο βήμα μας είναι να το φτιάξουμε, να βάλουμε σε δυο-τρία σημεία τα 34410/34411 σαν datalogger (τάση γιατί ένταση δεν αντέχουν) και να δούμε πόσο θα κρατήσει...

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## sakis

παιδες το κυκλωμα του ποστ 67 οπως ειναι δεν δουλευει αν μιλαμε για το αρχικο κυκλωμα ουτε καν το εχω δει

----------


## Thanos10

Αμα δεις το ποστ 1 θα καταλαβεις οχι μονο δεν δουλευει ειναι για πεταμα.

----------


## sakis

θανο δεν εχω δει απολυτως τιποτα ....αναφερομαι αποκλειστικα στο ποστ 67

----------


## Thanos10

Σακη δες και το ποστ1.

----------


## sakis

ναι μισο να το δω

----------


## sakis

ναι σωστα ....αυτο ειναι  μια ενισχυμενη προεκταση του ποστ 67 ...δλδ αχρηστο εως παναχρηστο ...μια και μπορει να παρεχει τρελλα αμπερ αλλα καμμια σταθεροποιηση  στην ταση εξοδου ....οσο το φορτωνεις  τοσο θα πεφτει ....με τοσα πολλα τρανσιτορ μπορει να μην πεφτει πολυ  αλλα απο το σημειο που δεν εχει αναδραση  οσο το φορτωνεις θα πεφτει

----------


## sakis

και βουαλα http://www.eastelectronics.gr/images/post%2067.mp4

----------


## sakis

στο επομενο βιντεο μπορουμε να δουμε οτι ακομα και με τις ιδεατες συνθηκες του Φιλλιπου το τροφοδοτικο  με μολις 3 αμπερ δεν μπορει να λειτουργησει σωστα .... αλλα παρολα αυτα οταν η τροφοδοσια ειναι 15,04 βολτ και ενω το regulator  αγκομαχαει για να βγαλει τα 12 βολτ   το τρανσιτορ μετα απο κανα τεταρτο λειτουργειας ( φυσικα με τρια αμπερ ) ανεβηκε η θερμοκρασια μολις 15 βαθμους απο την θερμοκρασια δωματιου  και με αρκετα σοβαρη ψυκτρα ...

τα συμπερασματα δικα σας 

http://www.eastelectronics.gr/images/15v.mp4

----------


## kitMAN

Αν μετρήσεις κατευθείαν επάνω στον εκπομπό και στη γέφυρα χωρίς να μετράς με απώλειες στα καλώδια; Και αν βάλεις δύο διόδους οπως ο Σάββας;

----------


## sakis

οποιοδηποτε τροφοδοτικο δεν εχει αναδραση απο την εξοδο ειναι καταδικασμενο να πεφτει η ταση του υπο συνθηκες φορτιου ....δεν σηκωνει κουβεντα αυτο μπορεις να αναζητησεις οποιοδηπτε datasheet απο οποιδηποτε ολκηρωμενο σταθερης η ρυθμιζομενης εφαρμογης και θα δεις οτι ειναι ακριβως ετσι οπως το λεω..... ακομα και σε κατασκευες του φουτσου οπως ειναι τα σμαρτ κιτ

----------


## kitMAN

Συμφωνώ. Αλλά μιας και το έχεις μπροστά σου. Έτσι από περιέργεια.

----------


## sakis

δες και αυτο το οποιο ειναι καταστασεις με περιπου 6Α οπου η πτωση τασης συνεχιζει τον δρομο της και φυσικα η θερμοκρασια κοντεψε να φτασει περιπου 20 βαθμους πανω απο την θερμοκρασια δωματιου το οποιο αρχιζει να γινεται οριακο ( με την ιδια τροφοδοσια των 15 βολτ και αρα η πτωση τασης πανω στο τρανσιτορ ειναι περιπου 3 βολτ ακριβως οπως δειχνει το ποστ 67 )

επισης παρακατω δειχνω και γιατι δεν εφαρμοζεται και στην πραξη η αποψη του φιλλιπου μια και 5 αμπερ περιπου φορτιο ειναι ικανα να κατεβασουν την ταση ενος μετασχηματιστη τουλαχιστον 8 βολτ κατω ...

ετσι καταριπτεται και η αποψη οτι ενα τρανσιτορ 2Ν3055 μπορει να σταθεροποιει 10Α στα 12 βολτ με εισοδο μολις 15 βολτ ( εκτος να φυσικα η εισοδος αυτη ειναι απο καποιο αλλο τροφοδοτικο ηδη σταθεροποιημενο πραγμα ανεφικτο και ασυμφορο ) 

στην πραξη γυριζουμε εκει που ξεκινησαμε οτι για παρεις να  12 βολτ σταθερα  στην εξοδο και 10Α θελεις συνεχες 24 βολτ τουλαχιστον 3Χ 2Ν3055 μεγαλη ψυκτρα αν αυτα ειναι συνεχομενα και πρωτα απο ολα σωστο κυκλωμα με αναδραση απο την εξοδο ......


και το τελευταιο βιντεο για να κλεισει το θεμα οριστικα
http://www.eastelectronics.gr/images/various.mp4

----------


## sakis

να προσθεσω για να κλεισουμε οτι η μετρησεις μου εγιναν χωρις διοδο στο ολοκηρωμενο που σημαινει οτι το ολοκληρωμενο εβγαζε θεωρητικα 12 βολτ και αρα η ταση στην εξοδο επρεπε να ηταν 12-0,6 =11,4 βολτ 

αντιθετα η ταση ηταν 10,9 στις καλες περιπτωσης με την προθεση να κατεβαινει ευθεως αναλογα του φορτιου μια και δεν υπηρχε καμμια αναδραση απο την εξοδο ....

----------


## sakis

> Συμφωνώ. Αλλά μιας και το έχεις μπροστά σου. Έτσι από περιέργεια.



 
αν δεις στα βιντεο οι μετρησεις μου ειναι πανω στον εκπομπο ....

----------


## MacGyver

Για το επίμαχη σχέδιο , είναι αυτονόητο ότι είναι 'ημιτελής' ο έλεγχος της τάσης και δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται παραπέρα κουβέντα. 

Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι: το pin 3 του78χχ να συνδέεται απευθείας στην έξοδο,
αφού σε αυτό εσωτερικά συνδέεται ο ενισχυτής σφάλματος - διορθωτής - ανάδραση όπως ειπώθηκε και ποιο πρίν. 
  Ένα τρικ που επιλύει αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι η χρήση τρανζίστορ PNP αντί για NPN.
  Η είσοδος της τάσης πλέον είναι στον Ε, το Β συνδέεται στο 1, το C στο 3 και ταυτόχρονα μπαίνει και μία αντίσταση 1-3Ω στην ΒΕ.

  Το γιατί χρησιμοποιούνται πολλά τρανζίστορ, σε ένα (*ειδικά ρυθμιζόμενο*)  τροφοδοτικό, το έχω απαντήσει έμμεσα εδώ και επιπλέον με λίγα λόγια ενισχύεται από το γεγονός ότι:
  α. Μπορεί να απαιτηθεί το maximum ρεύμα ακόμα και στις πολύ χαμηλές τάσεις.
  β. Πρέπει να δίνει  αυτό το ρεύμα ακόμα και σε μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες περιβάλλοντος-λειτουργίας.
  γ. Για την ασφαλή λειτουργία, τα τρανζίστορ να λειτουργούν πολύ ποιο κάτω από τις ανώτατες τιμές.

  Τέλος από το γεγονός ότι δεν κοστίζουν ιδιαίτερα, πολύ περισσότερο δε, όταν δεν πρόκειται για μαζική παραγωγή.

  Για τον δημιουργό του θέματος, να πω ότι:
παρόμοια ερωτήματα, πέρα από την λύση του πολύ συγκεκριμένου προβλήματός, είναι ευκαιρία ανάλυσης των κυκλωμάτων καθώς και επίλυσης κάθε απορίας για .... όσους τουλάχιστον ενδιαφέρονται.

----------


## sakis

και τα βιντεο μαζεμενα να τα δει ο Φιλλιπος οταν ξυπνησει 

http://www.eastelectronics.gr/images/post%2067.mp4
http://www.eastelectronics.gr/images/15v.mp4
http://www.eastelectronics.gr/images/various.mp4

----------


## sakis

> Για το επίμαχη σχέδιο , είναι αυτονόητο ότι είναι 'ημιτελής' ο έλεγχος της τάσης και δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται παραπέρα κουβέντα. 
> 
> Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι: το pin 3 του78χχ να συνδέεται απευθείας στην έξοδο,
> αφού σε αυτό εσωτερικά συνδέεται ο ενισχυτής σφάλματος - διορθωτής - ανάδραση όπως ειπώθηκε και ποιο πρίν. 
> Ένα τρικ που επιλύει αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι η χρήση τρανζίστορ PNP αντί για NPN.
> Η είσοδος της τάσης πλέον είναι στον Ε, το Β συνδέεται στο 1, το C στο 3 και ταυτόχρονα μπαίνει και μία αντίσταση 1-3Ω στην ΒΕ.
> 
> Το γιατί χρησιμοποιούνται πολλά τρανζίστορ, σε ένα (*ειδικά ρυθμιζόμενο*) τροφοδοτικό, το έχω απαντήσει έμμεσα εδώ και επιπλέον με λίγα λόγια ενισχύεται από το γεγονός ότι:
> α. Μπορεί να απαιτηθεί το maximum ρεύμα ακόμα και στις πολύ χαμηλές τάσεις.
> ...



χρησιμο θα ηταν να ακουσουμε και την αποψη σου στο αν ποτε ειναι εφικτο να παρεις 10 Α απο ενα 2Ν3055 ακομα και κατω απο σχεδον τελειες συνθηκες οπως αρεσει στο Φιλλιπο να το παρουσιαζει

----------


## GeorgeVita

... αρχίζω να διαφωνώ με τα παρακάτω τμήματα υπογραφών:
 'Τα microchip είναι απο τα πιο περίπλοκα κυκλώματα που φτιάχτηκαν ποτέ στον κόσμο.'
'τι τον θελεις τον πικ αν δεν ξερεις να συνδεσεις ενα τρανζιστορ?????'

----------


## KOKAR

Σακη , μια και το έχεις στον πάγκο τράβα 10Α να δούμε σε πόσο χρόνο θα
αποδημήσει σε τόπο χλοερό το τιμημένο ρε...  :Wink:

----------


## gep58

πριν αποδημήσει εκείνο, θα έχουν λιώσει τα καλώδια απο τα κροκοδειλάκια...  :Wink: 

gep58

----------


## Nemmesis

> ... αρχίζω να διαφωνώ με τα παρακάτω τμήματα υπογραφών:
>  'τι τον θελεις τον πικ αν δεν ξερεις να συνδεσεις ενα τρανζιστορ?????'




σε τι δεν σου αρεσει?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> σε τι δεν σου αρεσει?



Γειά σου *Nemmesis*,
συμπέρασμα από το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι ότι: ΔΕΝ ξέρω να συνδέσω ένα τρανζίστορ (2Ν3055) ενώ με τον pic 'βγάζω το ψωμί' μου. Αρα ακριβώς το αντίθετο με το 'τι τον θελεις τον πικ αν δεν ξερεις να συνδεσεις ενα τρανζιστορ?????'.

Και ότι για μένα: ΔΕΝ είναι 'από τα πιο περίπλοκα κυκλώματα που φτιάχτηκαν ποτέ στον κόσμο' εφόσον τα 'βλέπω' ως ψηφιακά 0/1 και όχι σαν τρανζίστορ. Με 1 τεμ. NPN τα μπλέξαμε, φαντάσου με όσα έχει μέσα ένας pic...

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## Nemmesis

> Γειά σου *Nemmesis*,
> συμπέρασμα από το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι ότι: ΔΕΝ ξέρω να συνδέσω ένα τρανζίστορ (2Ν3055) ενώ με τον pic 'βγάζω το ψωμί' μου. Αρα ακριβώς το αντίθετο με το 'τι τον θελεις τον πικ αν δεν ξερεις να συνδεσεις ενα τρανζιστορ?????'.
> 
> Και ότι για μένα: ΔΕΝ είναι 'από τα πιο περίπλοκα κυκλώματα που φτιάχτηκαν ποτέ στον κόσμο' εφόσον τα 'βλέπω' ως ψηφιακά 0/1 και όχι σαν τρανζίστορ. Με 1 τεμ. NPN τα μπλέξαμε, φαντάσου με όσα έχει μέσα ένας pic...
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Γιώργος



δλδ εσυ αν θελεις να βγαλεις ενα Pwm στα 100khz οκ με τον πικ δεν ειναι τπτ αλλα απο εκει και περα τι κανεις? δεν νομιζω να γινεται να ασχολεισαι μονο με λεντακια και lcd που ειναι plug n play...
τωρα ασχετα με το πως το βλεπεις εσυ τα microchip ειναι απο τα πιο περιπλοκα κυκλωματα ειδικα μαλιστα οταν ειναι φτιαγμενα ακομα και χομπιστες να μπορουν να ασχοληθουν μαζι του και να τα βλεπουν απλα 0/1
το datasheet απο το 3055 ειναι 5-6 σελιδες ενω ενας πικ-avr κλπ κλπ εχει 300σελιδες

υγ. οταν λες βγαζεις το ψωμι σου τι ακριβως εννοεις?

----------


## gf

> Σακη , μια και το έχεις στον πάγκο τράβα 10Α να δούμε σε πόσο χρόνο θα
> αποδημήσει σε τόπο χλοερό το τιμημένο ρε...



Με αυτη την ψηξη θα καει. Η ροη του αερα πρεπει να ειναι ελευθερη, καθετα τα πτερυγια, το 7812 να ψηχετε και πιθανον υποβοηθηση απο ανεμιστηρακι, οπως και τους τελικους PA. Ξερει ο Σακης.

Mj2955+7812 ειναι προτιμοτερο μακραν!

Ας δουμε μια περιπτωση υπαρκτη-πιστευτη.

Εχω μια μπαταρια αυτοκινητου φορτισμενη στα 12βολτ. Ας πουμε οτι ειναι 35/45 Ah.
Θελω να τροφοδοτισω ενα φορτιο που τραβαει 10Α στα 6V.
Μου δινουν ενα 2955 και ενα 7812. Θα λειτουργισει σε ενα χωρο με θερμοκρασια περιβαλλοντος απο 18 μεχρι 22 βαθμους. ενα υπογειο π.χ.
Περιορισμο στον τροπο ψηξης δεν εχω (σε λογικα πλαισια!). 

Θα μπορεσει η κατασκευη να δουλεψει 8ωρες τουλαχιστον, χωρις να καει?

----------


## gf

> Αυτα εδειξε η..πραξη.
> αλλα το θεμα μας δεν ειναι αυτο..
> το παληκαρι που ανεβασε το αρχικο ποστ εδειξε ενα τροφοδοτικο ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗΣ ΤΑΣΗΣ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ.. οχι ΜΕΤΑΒΑΛΟΜΕΝΗΣ , μιλουσε για ενα τροφοδοτικο 12βολτ.. ΟΧΙ απο 1.5-30..φυσικα και δεν θα εβαζα ποτε
> ενα 2ν3055 σε μεταβαλομμενο τροφοδοτικο..για 10 αμπερ, αλλα αν θελω να φτιαξω ενα σταθερο στα 12 περιπου βολτ δεν θα φαω ενα μηνα ξαχνοντας data και σχεδιαζοντας  θερμικους συντελεστες και αλλα..
> γιατι σαυτα τα τροφοδοτικα δεν καταπονουνται τοσο πολυ τα υλικα
> οσο ..ο μετασχηματιστης και η γεφυρα..



Η μελετη ομως και ο υπολογισμος τουε ειναι ΓΕΡΟ μαθημα, δεν συμφωνεις?
Ειναι κατι που μου λειπε και παντα το απεφευγα. 
Ε, ηρθε η ωρα να τα μαθω!  :Unsure:

----------


## sakis

γιωργο ...εχεις ξεχασει κατι πολυ βασικο .... περα απο τις παρατησρησεις για την ψυξη τις οποιες μια χαρα τις βρισκω στο κυκλωμα του ποστ 67 δεν υπαρχει καμμια ναδραση απ την εξοδο με αποτελεσμα η εξοδος να βουταει προς τα κατω καθε φορα που το οποιο φορτιο ανεβαινει 

στο κυκλωμα με τα 2955 η εξοδους τους και η εξοδος του 317 ειναι αοαραλληλα και ετσι το 317 παρακολουθει μονιμα την ταση εξοδου και κανει διορθωσεις 

για αυτο και μονο γινεται ολος ο καυγας

( παιζουν και καποιες αλλες λεπτομεριες οπου η βασικη ερωτηση ειναι αν με  ενα 2Ν3055 μπορεις να εχεις με ασφαλεια εξοδο 10Α εστω και κατω απο ιδανικες συνθηκες )

----------


## GeorgeVita

> δλδ εσυ αν θελεις να βγαλεις ενα Pwm στα 100khz οκ με τον πικ δεν ειναι τπτ αλλα απο εκει και περα τι κανεις? δεν νομιζω να γινεται να ασχολεισαι μονο με λεντακια και lcd που ειναι plug n play...
> τωρα ασχετα με το πως το βλεπεις εσυ τα microchip ειναι απο τα πιο περιπλοκα κυκλωματα ειδικα μαλιστα οταν ειναι φτιαγμενα ακομα και χομπιστες να μπορουν να ασχοληθουν μαζι του και να τα βλεπουν απλα 0/1
> το datasheet απο το 3055 ειναι 5-6 σελιδες ενω ενας πικ-avr κλπ κλπ εχει 300σελιδες
> 
> υγ. οταν λες βγαζεις το ψωμι σου τι ακριβως εννοεις?



http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...&postcount=247

----------


## gf

> γιωργο ...εχεις ξεχασει κατι πολυ βασικο .... περα απο τις παρατησρησεις για την ψυξη τις οποιες μια χαρα τις βρισκω  στο κυκλωμα του ποστ 67 δεν υπαρχει καμμια ναδραση απ την εξοδο με αποτελεσμα η εξοδος να βουταει προς τα κατω καθε φορα που το οποιο φορτιο ανεβαινει 
> 
> στο κυκλωμα με τα 2955 η εξοδους τους και η εξοδος του 317 ειναι αοαραλληλα και ετσι το 317 παρακολουθει μονιμα την ταση εξοδου και κανει διορθωσεις 
> 
> για αυτο και μονο γινεται ολος ο καυγας



Σακη δεν το ξεχασα καθολου. Γι'αυτο λεω οτι 2955/7812 η 317 ειναι το σωστο. Αντιστοιχα 3055/7912 για αρνητικη.

Τα pdf που εβαλα μαζι με αυτα του Δαμιανου, ειναι πολυ χρησιμα. Αξιζει να δαπανησουμε χρονο για μελετη.

----------


## sakis

απαντηση δεν πηρα στο αν θεωρεις εφικτο το να παρεις 10Α απο ενα 2Ν3055 εστω και κατω απο ιδανικες συνθηκες

(επισης υποθετω οτι οταν λες αρνητικη προφανως δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το κυκλωμα του ποστ 67 )

----------


## gf

Τωρα ειδα το ποστ 67. Οχι, 12 δεν μπορει να βγαλει με φορτιο.
Αρνητικη εννοω αρνητικη ταση, - 12 π.χ.

Απαντηση να σου δωσω. Με μια πρωτη ματια, νομιζω πως ναι, αλλα πρεπει να γινει πιο λεπτομερης μελετη για να το πουμε με σιγουρια γιατι ειναι οριακο!

Εσυ ομως μπορεις να μου πεις αν το ποστ 11 ειναι σωστο η οχι και γιατι?

----------


## sakis

> Τωρα ειδα το ποστ 67. Οχι, 12 δεν μπορει να βγαλει με φορτιο.
> Αρνητικη εννοω αρνητικη ταση, - 12 π.χ.
> 
> Απαντηση να σου δωσω. Με μια πρωτη ματια, νομιζω πως ναι, αλλα πρεπει να γινει πιο λεπτομερης μελετη για να το πουμε με σιγουρια γιατι ειναι οριακο!
> 
> Εσυ ομως μπορεις να μου πεις αν το ποστ 11 ειναι σωστο η οχι και γιατι?



οχι γιωργο δεν ειναι σωστο η απαντηση ειναι βιαστικη ...παρολα αυτα ομως θα ηθελα να τονισω οτι οι υπολογισμοι σε τετοια πραγματα  ποτε δεν πρπει να ειναι στο οριο και πρεπει να υπαρχουν ανοχες γιατι αλλιως μπουμ ....

κατα την ιδανικη αποψη του Φιλλιπου και αν η εισοδος στο 2Ν3055 ηταν σταθερα 15 βολτ με περιπου 3 Α φορτιο  η θερμοκρασια ανεβηκε στην Ψυκτρα 14-15 βαθμους πανω απο την θερμοκρασια του χωρου  με 6Α ανεβαινε πολυ πιο γρηγορα ποσο μαλλον με 10Α 

σε περιπτωση που ηα τση εισοδου ειναι τυπου 18-20 βολτ ...δεν το συζηταμε ουτε για αστειο

----------


## gf

> οχι γιωργο δεν ειναι σωστο η απαντηση ειναι βιαστικη ...παρολα αυτα ομως θα ηθελα να τονισω οτι οι υπολογισμοι σε τετοια πραγματα  ποτε δεν πρπει να ειναι στο οριο και πρεπει να υπαρχουν ανοχες γιατι αλλιως μπουμ ....
> 
> κατα την ιδανικη αποψη του Φιλλιπου και αν η εισοδος στο 2Ν3055 ηταν σταθερα 15 βολτ με περιπου 3 Α φορτιο  η θερμοκρασια ανεβηκε στην Ψυκτρα 14-15 βαθμους πανω απο την θερμοκρασια του χωρου  με 6Α ανεβαινε πολυ πιο γρηγορα ποσο μαλλον με 10Α 
> 
> σε περιπτωση που ηα τση εισοδου ειναι τυπου 18-20 βολτ ...δεν το συζηταμε ουτε για αστειο



 Δεν διαφωνω σε τιποτα.  Δες ποστ 66 αλλα και το ποστ 120. 
Για εμενα ειναι προκληση να διαπιστωσω με υπολογισμους αν το παραδειγμα του ποστ 120 μπορει να υλοποιηθει η οχι. Και αν οχι.... ΓΙΑΤΙ! 
Να μαθω αυτα που αγνοωω οτι δεν ξερω ειναι ο στοχος!
Χρειαζεται Ψαξιμο, διαβασμα και λιγοτερος εγωισμος. Το τελευταιο ειναι και το δυσκολοτερο παντα!  :Huh: 

Ειπαμε, αν εχω επιλογη φτιαχνω SMPS η μοσχαρισιο ΜΟΣΦΕΤ για γραμμικο.

----------


## sakis

με εναν προχειρο υπολογισμο δειχνει οτι ειναι πολυ οριακο  θα πρεπει να ειναι μαλλον δεδομενο οτι εχεις τελεια ψυξη ...να ειναι σιγουρο οτι το τρανσιστορ ειναι οτι καλυτερο σε ποιοτητα  και να σε σωσει κατι θα ειναι μονο οτι το 2955 ειναι ελαφρα μεγαλυτερο απο το 3055 

εγω θα εβαζα τουλαχιστον 2  ( παντα με την λογικη οτι παιζεις 7812-317+2955 )

----------


## FILMAN

Ε, ρε ντοκιμαντέρ που βλέπω μεσημεριάτικα! Τι έγινε ρε Σάκη; Εσύ δεν έλεγες εχτές ότι με ρεύμα 1.5Α η τάση θα πέσει στα 9 βολτ και πολλά είπες (ποστ 80); Τι έγινε; Γιατί εγώ είδα ότι στα 4Α η τάση ήταν 10.88 βολτ (τστστστσ... τόσο έξω πια :Wink:  Και λες κιόλας και στο ποστ 109 ότι δεν έβαλες και δίοδο στο ολοκληρωμένο! Που σημαίνει ότι αν έβαζες, η τάση εξόδου θα ήταν ακόμα 0.7 βολτ παραπάνω! Και λες επίσης ότι ενώ η τάση εξόδου θάπρεπε να είναι 11.4βολτ (που είναι λάθος, γιατί στα τρανζίστορ ισχύος με μεγάλο ρεύμα βάσης η Vbe δεν είναι ποτέ 0.6 βολτ που έχεις θεωρήσει, αλλά 0.7 βολτ ή και μεγαλύτερη, κατά συνέπεια η αναμενόμενη τάση εξόδου θα ήταν 12-0.7=11.3 βολτ το πολύ, αλλά και ακόμα χαμηλότερη λόγω του ότι το 7812 που έβαλες έδινε κάτω από 12 βολτ όπως είδα), ήταν στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 10.9 βολτ, ήτοι λιγότερο από 0.4 βολτ κάτω από την αναμενόμενη, και αυτό για ρεύμα 4Α, ενώ η (αυθαίρετη βεβαίως) πρόβλεψή σου ήταν πτώση 3βολτ τουλάχιστον, και μάλιστα με ρεύμα 1.5Α (ποστ 80)... Και η θερμοκρασία της ψύκτρας είχε ανέβει και 20 βαθμούς εεεεε; Δηλαδή είχε φτάσει τους 45... Πάλι καλά που δεν έπαθες κανα έγκαυμα! Ελπίζω τώρα που έσπασες τα μούτρα σου να το ξανασκεφτείς να μου ξαναπάς κόντρα... Ή τουλάχιστον να μην πειραματίζεσαι όταν είναι Τρίτη και 13... Αλλά τί λέω... Εδώ στα ποστ 102, 106, 109 και 122, ακόμα δεν κατάλαβες ότι υπάρχει αρνητική ανάδραση στο εν λόγω κύκλωμα... οι γνώσεις σου γύρω από τα ηλεκτρονικά αρχίζουν να με εντυπωσιάζουν... Τη συνδεσμολογία κοινού συλλέκτη σου μένει να μάθεις ακόμα, και είσαι τέλειος...

----------


## sakis

> Ε, ρε ντοκιμαντέρ που βλέπω μεσημεριάτικα! Τι έγινε ρε Σάκη; Εσύ δεν έλεγες εχτές ότι με ρεύμα 1.5Α η τάση θα πέσει στα 9 βολτ και πολλά είπες (ποστ 80); Τι έγινε; Γιατί εγώ είδα ότι στα 4Α η τάση ήταν 10.88 βολτ (τστστστσ... τόσο έξω πια Και λες κιόλας και στο ποστ 109 ότι δεν έβαλες και δίοδο στο ολοκληρωμένο! Που σημαίνει ότι αν έβαζες, η τάση εξόδου θα ήταν ακόμα 0.7 βολτ παραπάνω! Και λες επίσης ότι ενώ η τάση εξόδου θάπρεπε να είναι 11.4βολτ (που είναι λάθος, γιατί στα τρανζίστορ ισχύος με μεγάλο ρεύμα βάσης η Vbe δεν είναι ποτέ 0.6 βολτ που έχεις θεωρήσει, αλλά 0.7 βολτ ή και μεγαλύτερη, κατά συνέπεια η αναμενόμενη τάση εξόδου θα ήταν 12-0.7=11.3 βολτ το πολύ, αλλά και ακόμα χαμηλότερη λόγω του ότι το 7812 που έβαλες έδινε κάτω από 12 βολτ όπως είδα), ήταν στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 10.9 βολτ, ήτοι λιγότερο από 0.4 βολτ κάτω από την αναμενόμενη, και αυτό για ρεύμα 4Α, ενώ η (αυθαίρετη βεβαίως) πρόβλεψή σου ήταν πτώση 3βολτ τουλάχιστον, και μάλιστα με ρεύμα 1.5Α (ποστ 80)... Και η θερμοκρασία της ψύκτρας είχε ανέβει και 20 βαθμούς εεεεε; Δηλαδή είχε φτάσει τους 45... Πάλι καλά που δεν έπαθες κανα έγκαυμα! Ελπίζω τώρα που έσπασες τα μούτρα σου να το ξανασκεφτείς να μου ξαναπάς κόντρα... Ή τουλάχιστον να μην πειραματίζεσαι όταν είναι Τρίτη και 13... Αλλά τί λέω... Εδώ στα ποστ 102, 106, 109 και 122, ακόμα δεν κατάλαβες ότι υπάρχει αρνητική ανάδραση στο εν λόγω κύκλωμα... οι γνώσεις σου γύρω από τα ηλεκτρονικά αρχίζουν να με εντυπωσιάζουν... Τη συνδεσμολογία κοινού συλλέκτη σου μένει να μάθεις ακόμα, και είσαι τέλειος...



 
γεια σου Φιλλιπε  περαστικα σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα ...γραφε οτι θες οσο θες αφου τελικα δεν υπαρχει κανεις να σε σταματησει.... εγω απλα σου αποδειξα οτι 

1) απο το κυκλωμα του ποστ 67 δεν προκειται να παρεις ποτε σταθεροποιημενη ταση  ( συμφωνει και τοσος κοσμος εδω περα απο την δικη μου αποψη )

2) ενα 2Ν3055 απο μονο του  ακομα και σε ιδανικες συνθηκες ( ανεφικτες  κατα τα αλλα στην πραξη ) με φορτιο μολις 6Α ανεβαζει περιπου 20 βαθμους πανω απο την θερμοκρασια χωρου  οπερ σημαινει οτι μπορει να δουλεψει το χειμωνα και το πρωτο καλοκαιρι θα καει ....

τιποτα αλλο Φιλλιπε ....στο εχω πει ηδη καμμια δεκαρια φορες ....μεινει εκι που εισαι ...μια χαρα ειναι

----------


## FILMAN

Φυσικά και είναι μια χαρά εδώ, εδώ όλα δουλεύουν μια χαρά. Και εκεί που είσαι εσύ δουλεύουν, αλλά δεν έχεις μάτια να το δεις... Περαστικά σου!

----------


## moutoulos

> ... ακόμα δεν κατάλαβες ότι υπάρχει αρνητική ανάδραση στο εν λόγω κύκλωμα...



Φίλιππε, θα μας τρελάνεις μεσημεριάτικα ...

Στο κύκλωμα που επισύναψα, βλέπεις εσύ πουθενά ανάδραση, έστω και αρνητική ?.

Πραγματικά αν βλέπεις κάτι τέτοιο, ανάλυσε το γιατί δεν το καταλαβαίνω ...

----------


## FILMAN

Φυσικά... Αν η τάση εξόδου πέσει, τότε αυξάνει η VBE (αφού η τάση της βάσης του τρανζίστορ είναι σταθερή στα 12 βολτ λόγω του 7812) οπότε αυξάνει το ρεύμα βάσεως, οπότε αυξάνει η αγωγιμότητα του τρανζίστορ ανεβάζοντας την τάση εξόδου. Αντίστροφα: Αν η τάση εξόδου ανέβει, τότε πέφτει η VBE (αφού η τάση της βάσης του τρανζίστορ είναι σταθερή στα 12 βολτ λόγω του 7812) οπότε μειώνεται το ρεύμα βάσεως, οπότε μειώνεται η αγωγιμότητα του τρανζίστορ ρίχνοντας την τάση εξόδου.
Υ.Γ. Αγνόησα τη δίοδο για απλούστευση.

----------


## Thanos10

Το θεμα ειναι αν η ταση ειναι 12ν στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου η αν ενα 2Ν3055 μπορει να δωσει 10Α?

----------


## FILMAN

Και τα δύο...

----------


## Thanos10

Εσυ πιστευεις οτι μπορεις να παρεις 10Α και για ποση ωρα.

----------


## FILMAN

Πάμε πάλι άλλη μια φορά: Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι, όχι το ρεύμα (εφόσον βέβαια δεν υπερβαίνουμε τα 15Α), αλλά η καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς και η θερμοκρασία. Εσύ πόσα Α λες ότι μπορείς να τραβάς χρησιμοποιώντας το 2Ν3055 ως διακόπτη στον κόρο;

----------


## Thanos10

Γιατι μου απαντας με ερωτηση.

----------


## moutoulos

Φίλιππε,
Μια Ερώτηση Μόνο:

Δηλαδή κατά τα λεγόμενά σου θεωρείς, ένα τέτοιο τροφοδοτικό με ένα 2Ν3055, *
αξιόπιστο* όταν τραβάς απο αυτό 10Α, με τάση συλλέκτη 15VDC ?.




Θέλω να μου απαντήσεις αν θες, μονολεκτικά.

----------


## Thanos10

Ξερω οτι ξερεις ενα τροφοδοτικο 10Α με ενα 2Ν3055 δεν ειναι αξιοπιστο και ειναι θεμα χρονου να καει το τραντζιστορ.
Εγω παντος θα συνεχισω να βαζω 4Χ2Ν3055 ( βεβαια υπαρχουν και καλυτερα) σε τροφοδοτικο 10Α.

----------


## FILMAN

> Γιατι μου απαντας με ερωτηση.



Μα σου έγραψα κι άλλα πριν την ερώτηση!

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε,
> Μια Ερώτηση Μόνο:
> 
> Δηλαδή κατά τα λεγόμενά σου θεωρείς, ένα τέτοιο τροφοδοτικό με ένα 2Ν3055, 
> *αξιόπιστο* όταν τραβάς απο αυτό 10Α, με τάση συλλέκτη 15VDC ?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Θέλω να μου απαντήσεις αν θες, μονολεκτικά.



Εφόσον λοιπόν η καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς στο 2Ν3055 θα είναι 10*3=30W, ενώ αυτό αντέχει 115W (ήτοι μόνο 26% της μέγιστης), και εφόσον η ψύκτρα θα είναι τέτοια ώστε η θερμοκρασία του να είναι max 80 βαθμοί (που είναι και πολύ γενναιόδωρο), ναι, θα αντέξει χρόνια...

----------


## FILMAN

> Ξερω οτι ξερεις ενα τροφοδοτικο 10Α με ενα 2Ν3055 δεν ειναι αξιοπιστο και ειναι θεμα χρονου να καει το τραντζιστορ.
> Εγω παντος θα συνεχισω να βαζω 4Χ2Ν3055 ( βεβαια υπαρχουν και καλυτερα) σε τροφοδοτικο 10Α.



Θάνο, εδώ μιλάμε για VCE=3V. Έχει τεράστια σημασία, κατάλαβέ το.

----------


## moutoulos

> Εφόσον λοιπόν η καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς στο 2Ν3055 θα είναι 10*3=30W, ενώ αυτό αντέχει 115W (ήτοι μόνο 26% της μέγιστης), και εφόσον η ψύκτρα θα είναι τέτοια ώστε η θερμοκρασία του να είναι max 80 βαθμοί (που είναι και πολύ γενναιόδωρο), ναι, θα αντέξει χρόνια...



Φαντάζομαι να είδες οτι *115W* είναι για θερμοκρασία κάτω απο 25oC ή έστω ίση, με αυτή τη τιμή.



Όταν στα 10Α φτάσει τους 70oC, σίγουρα, *τότε η μέγιστη ισχύς του 2N3055 γίνεται* *70W.*




Αυτό με βάση τα λεγόμενά σου, και πάλι δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. 

Αλλά αν είχες τάση συλλέκτη 20V, και τάση εξόδου 12V, θα είχες 10x8=*80W*, που σημαίνει ..., χαμός,
αντί για *70W*.

Φαντάζομαι αν σου έλεγα για τάση συλλέκτη 20V θα μου έλεγες αντέχει, και πάλι, μιας και η καταναλισκόμενη 
ισχύς θα ήταν *80W*, ... μέχρι τα 115W  :Huh: .

Απλά δεν έλαβες υπ'όψιν το παράγοντα θερμοκρασία ...

----------


## Thanos10

Μεγαλο ρολο παιζει η θερμοκρασια για καθε βαθμο που ανεβαινει η ισχυς πεφτει κατα 0,65W, οποτε για 80 βαθμους (που ειναι μια θερμοκρασια που παρουσιαζετε κατα την λειτουργια) η μεγιστη επιτρεπομενη καταναλωση ειναι 70w περιπου και οσο ανεβαινει η θερμοκασια πεφτουν κατακορυφα τα W.
Στους 140 βαθμους η ισχυς θα ειναι  40W.

----------


## sakis

ρε παιδια τι το ψαχνετε ....ο ανθρωπος εκανε ανακαλυψη στον χωρο των τροφοδοτικων εγω που παρακαλαω τοσες φορες να μου ανεβασει ενα DATASHEET που να δειχνει ενα τρφοδοτικο σαν το δικο του εχω μεινει με την αναμονη 

τι ψαχνουμε τωρα ???? 15 σελιδες εχουν γραφτει για χαρη του και αν μη τι αλλο πρεπει να του το χρεωσω ....ο τυπος πρεπει να εχει @@ ισα με 800 κιλα το ενα ...δεν μασαει με την καμμια ....

εμπαινε Φιλλιπε σκιστους ολους ολοι ειμαστε μαλακες ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ Ο ΑΡΧΗΓΟΣ !!!!

----------


## NOE

> Ε, ρε ντοκιμαντέρ που βλέπω μεσημεριάτικα! Τι έγινε ρε Σάκη; Εσύ δεν έλεγες εχτές ότι με ρεύμα 1.5Α η τάση θα πέσει στα 9 βολτ και πολλά είπες (ποστ 80); Τι έγινε; Γιατί εγώ είδα ότι στα 4Α η τάση ήταν 10.88 βολτ (τστστστσ... τόσο έξω πια Και λες κιόλας και στο ποστ 109 ότι δεν έβαλες και δίοδο στο ολοκληρωμένο! Που σημαίνει ότι αν έβαζες, η τάση εξόδου θα ήταν ακόμα 0.7 βολτ παραπάνω! Και λες επίσης ότι ενώ η τάση εξόδου θάπρεπε να είναι 11.4βολτ (που είναι λάθος, γιατί στα τρανζίστορ ισχύος με μεγάλο ρεύμα βάσης η Vbe δεν είναι ποτέ 0.6 βολτ που έχεις θεωρήσει, αλλά 0.7 βολτ ή και μεγαλύτερη, κατά συνέπεια η αναμενόμενη τάση εξόδου θα ήταν 12-0.7=11.3 βολτ το πολύ, αλλά και ακόμα χαμηλότερη λόγω του ότι το 7812 που έβαλες έδινε κάτω από 12 βολτ όπως είδα), ήταν στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 10.9 βολτ, ήτοι λιγότερο από 0.4 βολτ κάτω από την αναμενόμενη, και αυτό για ρεύμα 4Α, ενώ η (αυθαίρετη βεβαίως) πρόβλεψή σου ήταν πτώση 3βολτ τουλάχιστον, και μάλιστα με ρεύμα 1.5Α (ποστ 80)... Και η θερμοκρασία της ψύκτρας είχε ανέβει και 20 βαθμούς εεεεε; Δηλαδή είχε φτάσει τους 45... Πάλι καλά που δεν έπαθες κανα έγκαυμα! Ελπίζω τώρα που έσπασες τα μούτρα σου να το ξανασκεφτείς να μου ξαναπάς κόντρα... Ή τουλάχιστον να μην πειραματίζεσαι όταν είναι Τρίτη και 13... Αλλά τί λέω... Εδώ στα ποστ 102, 106, 109 και 122, ακόμα δεν κατάλαβες ότι υπάρχει αρνητική ανάδραση στο εν λόγω κύκλωμα... οι γνώσεις σου γύρω από τα ηλεκτρονικά αρχίζουν να με εντυπωσιάζουν... Τη συνδεσμολογία κοινού συλλέκτη σου μένει να μάθεις ακόμα, και είσαι τέλειος...



Έλεος, καταντάει εκνευριστηκό..

Λες πως η τάση στον εκπομπό δεν θα είναι 11,4 βολτ αλλά 11,3 .... .. και προσπαθείς να αποδείξεις ότι ο Σάκης λέει κοτσάνες επειδή έπεσε έξω κατά 0,1βολτ, δηλαδή σφάλμα μικρότερο του 1%. Τη στιγμή που όλοι γνωρίζουμε πως το Vbe = 0,6 ή 0,7V είναι κατά προσέγκηση, καθαρά για τους θεωριτηκούς μας υπολογισμούς και αυτό επειδή η Vbe είναι δυναμική.

Ακρίβώς με την δίκή σου λογική (ότι δηλαδή είχες ένσταση για 0,1βολτ) θα σου αποδείξω ότι και σύ λες "κοτσάνες".... πιο πάνω αναφέρεις ότι το φορτίο τραβάει 4Α... είδαμε ότι η λάμπα είναι 12v/35w αυτό σημένει ότι τραβά 2,92Α (στα 12βολτ), επειδή όμως η τάση εξόδου έπεσε στα 10,9βολτ όταν συνδέθηκε το φορτίο το αποτέλεσμα είναι η λάμπα να τραβήξει αρκετά λιγότερο ρέυμα. Που τα είδες λοιπόν τα 4Α φορτίο? ποιος λοιπόν λέει μεγαλύτερες κοτσάνες? 

Επίσης, με την ίδια ακριβώς λογική, υποστιρίζεις ότι αν μπεί μια δίοδος στη γή του ολοκληρωμένου, θα έχουμε στην έξοδο 12βολτ (+0,7βολτ) ????? μπορώ να σου πώ ότι δεν θα έχουμε 12βολτ γιατί η Vd δέν έιναι ίδια με την Vbe του τρανζίστορ. Έτσι στο παράδειγμα μας η διαφορά μπορέι να είναι από 0,01  μέχρι 0,8 βολτ (ανάλογα το τρανζίστορ και την δίοδο). ακόμα και 2 ίδιες διόδους να πάρεις και να μετρήσεις πιθανότατα θα έχουν διαφορετικές Vd.

Θα έλεγα πως αν συνεχίσεις να καταναλώνεσαι με μικροσφάλματα σε προσεγκιστικούς και κατ'ακτίμηση υπολογισμούς που έγιναν παραπάνω, χάνεις την ουσία. Φιλικά.

----------


## Damiano

Μερικές ερωτήσεις:
- στο datasheet του 7812, ο κατασκευαστής, μας λέει ότι περιέχει διάφορα “πραγματάκια”, σε τι χρειάζονται όλα αυτά; Μήπως θα έπρεπε κάποιος να πει σε αυτούς τους "κόπανους" ότι κάνουν βλακείες …

- πως γίνεται ένα τρανζίστορ να δουλεύει γραμμικά όταν … βρίσκεται στον κόρο; Μιλάω για τον συνδυασμό VCE = 3V με IC = 10A!

- το datasheet του τρανζίστορ γιατί φτιάχτηκε, αφού χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο το μισό της πρώτης σελίδας;

- ο θερμικός υπολογισμός του συστήματος τι αποτελέσματα μας δίνει; Δηλαδή: θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος, τρόπος ψύξης, θερμοκρασία απαγωγέα θερμότητας, θερμοκρασία θήκης εξαρτήματος, θερμοκρασία ημιαγωγού και συνολική ισχύ απωλειών. Απλή αριθμητική είναι (σελίδα 106 του "Linear & Switching Voltage Regulator Handbook")!

Για να βοηθήσω, τα ξαναδίνω:

http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/2143/l7812c.pdf
http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/2N3055-D.PDF
http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/HB206-D.PDF

Χαιρετώ,
Δαμιανός

----------


## KOKAR

μέχρι τώρα....

----------


## sakis

κανε βρε κωστα μια φυσικη επεκταση ειπαμε οτι ο ανθρωπος τα εχει 800 κιλα το καθενα  .... η εκτιμηση σου και η φωτογραφια σου ειναι μακραν πολυ φτωχη !!!!

----------


## KOKAR

είναι μόνο Τετάρτη, έχουμε και άλλες μέρες μπροστά μας !  !!!!  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Επειδή δεν τόχω παρακολουθήσει απ'την αρχή και είμαι πολύ ζορισμένος και για μερικ&#180;ες μέρες ακόμα, να πω πρόχειρα αν μιλάτε αποκλειστικά για το σχέδιο #143
1) υπάρχει ανάδραση όσο παραμένει σταθερή η τάση βάσης
2) για 3ν*10Α=30βατ η μέγιστη θερμοκρασία είναι 150 β. κελσίου
άρα μέχρι εδώ δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

αλλά βλέπω ότι για Ic=10Adc, Vce=4Vdc --> hfe=5
οπότε για 3ν θα είναι ακόμα μικρότερο οπότε το απαιτούμενο ρεύμα βασης >2Α δεν θα μπορεί να το δώσει το 7812  

Εδώ όπου έχω κάνω λάθος μπορεί να με κατηγορήσει ο Σακης για προχειρότητα.

----------


## gf

http://fourier.eng.hmc.edu/e84/lectures/ch4/node9.html
*Conclusion:* 
 The emitter follower is a circuit with deep negative feedback

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...c/negfeed.html
The emitter  follower can be seen to be an example of negative  feedback 

και συνεχιζουμε την εγωιστικη κοκορομαχια.....

----------


## gf

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linear_...ries_regulator
Although this circuit has good regulation, it is still sensitive to the  load and supply variation. It also does not have the capability to be  adjustable.

http://ocw.mit.edu/NR/rdonlyres/7969...gulated_ps.pdf

----------


## sakis

ok λοιπον .... για να κανουμε την χαρη του γιωργου και του Φιλλιπου θα γυρισουμε 500 χρονια πισω ωστε μν κατασκευασουμε ενα τροφοδοτικο 

που εξυμνει την φανταστικη λειτουργεια του 3055 το οποιο κατω απο ιδανικες συνθηκες ( δηλαδη πισω του θα εχει αλλο σταθεροποιημενο τροφοδοτικο βραχο 15 βολτ ) το οποιο δεν θα παρεχει τελικα σταθερη ταση στην εξοδο η οποια θα πεφτει οπως γραφεις γιωργο με το αναλογο φορτιο ...σε συνδυασμο με ενα regulator το οποιο θα αγκομαχαει να δωσει οδηγηση στην βαση του 3055

μα καλα για μαλακες ψαχνετε ???? ποσο θα συνεχιστει ακομα αυτη η ιστορια ???? ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΕΠΕΜΕΒΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ????
ΠΟΙΟΣ απο ολους τους εμπλεκομενους εδω μεσα μπορει να ανεβασει μια φωτο η ενα σχηματικο απο μια τετοια εφαρμογη στην πραξη ????

Ως ποτε η τυπολατρια του καθε ηλιθιου θα αποτελει θεμα διαμαχης μεσα στο φορουμ 

*το ειπα και το επαναλαμβανω ας ανεβασει καποιος απο εσας ενα σχηματικο που να δειχνει ενα τροφοδοτικο σταθεροποιημενο που να δουλευει με αυτο τον τροπο ( δλδ χωρις καμμια αναδραση ) και εγω θα απαλλαξω απο το φορουμ απο την παρουσια μου παντελως .....*

----------


## sakis

ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΨΑΞΑ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΔΕΚΑΔΕΣ ΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΣΤΙΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΩ  ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΗΛΙΘΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ

----------


## Damiano

@gf
Αγαπητέ Γιώργο, ξεκίνησες να διαβάζεις αλλά άρχισες να τα αφήνεις στη μέση!
Ρίξε μια ματιά στο #149.






> http://fourier.eng.hmc.edu/e84/lectures/ch4/node9.html
> *Conclusion:* 
> The emitter follower is a circuit with deep negative feedback
> Χρησιμοποιείς μέρος της φράσης, στη συνέχεια εξηγεί σε τι αναφέρεται (μικρά γράμματα, άρα AC) και ξεκινά με "AC small-signal equivalent circuit".
> 
> http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...c/negfeed.html
> The emitter follower can be seen to be an example of negative feedback 
> Σ' αυτά που λέει, θεωρεί την τάση, μεταξύ Βάσης και Εκπομπού, σταθερή...
> και συνεχιζουμε την εγωιστικη κοκορομαχια.....







> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linear_...ries_regulator
> Although this circuit has good regulation, it is still sensitive to the load and supply variation. It also does not have the capability to be adjustable.
> Ίδια με το προηγούμενο...
> 
> http://ocw.mit.edu/NR/rdonlyres/7969...gulated_ps.pdf
> Επίσης…



Όλα τα παραπάνω αναφέρονται σε λειτουργία "μικρού σήματος"! Με προσεκτική ανάγνωση του datasheet μπορούμε να δούμε τι ισχύει σε μεγάλα ρεύματα.

Φιλικά,
Δαμιανός

----------


## gf

Αγαπητε Δαμιανε,

Δεν παιρνω μερος στην διαμαχη. Απλα δινω τα στοιχεια για μελετη σε οποιον επιμενει οτι δεν υπαρχει αρνητικη αναδραση σε EF και σε οποιον επιμενει οτι το Vce ειναι σταθερο ακομα και στα μεγαλα ρευματα.
Εχει δει να λεω κατι αλλο?

Θεωρω δε, ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟ οτι δεν αφηνουμε το οποδηποτε κυκλωμα ερμαιο των (ανεξελεγκτων) ηλεκτρικων χαρακτηριστικων του.

Φιλικα,
Γιωργος

----------


## gf

HB206-D.pdf

Κυκλωμα απο σελιδα 30 Section 4 figure 4-1b
Υπολογισμοι απο Σελιδα 106 Section 15 Heatsinking

Tj=Ta+Pd*Θja οπου Θja=Θjc+θcs+θsa

θjc = 1.52 (MJ2955 datasheet)
Θcs = 0.1 (table 15-1 TO-204, Metal-to-metal με σιλικονη)
Θsa = 0.3 (table 15-2 η μεγαλυτερο με ανεμιστηρα)

θja = 1.52+0.1+0.3 = 1.56
Ta = 20 oC
Pd = 60 W (Vce=6V, Ic=10A)

Tjunction= 20 + 60*1.56 = 113.6 oC OK (μαλλον) διοτι Tj <= 150oC
Αν θεωρησουμε οτι Tcase= 20 + 60*1.52 = 111.2 oC τοτε NOT OK καθως περναμε  το οριο.
Αν ριξουμε το Vce στα 5V τοτε Tcase= 20 + 50*1.52 = 96 oC  OK (οριακα  μαλλον).

Δαμιανε (και οποιος αλλος μπορει) Διορθωστε οπου υπαρχουν παραλειψεις/λαθη!
(θεωρουμε οτι εχουμε επαρκει στο ρευμα βασης)

----------


## sakis

το προβλημα Γιωργο ειναι οτι δεν προσφερεις καμμια ουσιαστικη λυση με τα λεγομενα σου και ειναι αν μη τι αλλο στρυθοκαμηλισμος οτι δεν παιρνεις ξεκαθαρη θεση  διοτι απο οποια μερια και να το δεις πρακτικη και ουσιαστικη 

ενα 2Ν3055 μονο του δεν μπορει να δωσει 10Α
ενα 2Ν3055 σε τροφοδοτικο δεν μπορει να εχει ιδανικα πισω του 15 βολτ βραχος 
ενα 2Ν3055 που οδηγειται η βαση του απλα απο ενα 7812 χωρις καποιο κριτιριο εξοδου δεν θα εχει ποτε σταθερη ταση στην εξοδο 

με λιγα λογια ο Φιλλιπος λεει αρλουμπες παιζει με ολους τους εμπλεκομενους εδω περα , δεν προσφερει καμμια ουσιαστικη λυση , δεν βοηθαει στις γνωσεις κανενος 

και απο οτι βλεπω πολυ λιγοι ειχαν τα @@ αν ασχοληθουν και να εξηγησουν οτι τοση μαλακια πια φτανει !!!!!

----------


## gf

> το προβλημα Γιωργο ειναι οτι δεν προσφερεις καμμια ουσιαστικη λυση με τα λεγομενα σου και ειναι αν μη τι αλλο στρυθοκαμηλισμος οτι δεν παιρνεις ξεκαθαρη θεση  διοτι απο οποια μερια και να το δεις πρακτικη και ουσιαστικη 
> 
> ενα 2Ν3055 μονο του δεν μπορει να δωσει 10Α
> ενα 2Ν3055 σε τροφοδοτικο δεν μπορει να εχει ιδανικα πισω του 15 βολτ βραχος 
> ενα 2Ν3055 που οδηγειται η βαση του απλα απο ενα 7812 χωρις καποιο κριτιριο εξοδου δεν θα εχει ποτε σταθερη ταση στην εξοδο 
> 
> με λιγα λογια ο Φιλλιπος λεει αρλουμπες παιζει με ολους τους εμπλεκομενους εδω περα , δεν προσφερει καμμια ουσιαστικη λυση , δεν βοηθαει στις γνωσεις κανενος 
> 
> και απο οτι βλεπω πολυ λιγοι ειχαν τα @@ αν ασχοληθουν και να εξηγησουν οτι τοση μαλακια πια φτανει !!!!!



Σακη μαθε να διαβαζεις. Η αποψη μου ειναι ξεκαθαρη.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...0&postcount=66
*"Τα ηλεκτρονικα ειναι η επιστημη των συμβιβασμων αλλα και των αριθμων.
Θεωρω οτι αν κρατησουμε το (οποιδηποτε) εξαρτημα μεσα στην περιοχη  ασφαλους λειτουργειας (συνεχως), τοτε αυτο θα λειτουργει συμφωνα με τις  προδιαγραφες μας.

Στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα τωρα.
Αν ειχα επιλογες θα πηγαινα σε SMPS.
Αν ειναι κακη πρακτικη να δουλευουμε ενα εξαρτημα στα ορια του, ναι  σιγουρα ειναι. Το κυκλωμα δε του 1ου ποστ ειναι χαρακιρι!!"* 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...&postcount=120
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...&postcount=124
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...&postcount=124

ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ. ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΚΚΟΡΟΜΑΧΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΜΕΡΟΣ!

----------


## sakis

τα γραφωμενα σου 

*Tjunction= 20 + 60*1.56 = 113.6 oC OK (μαλλον) διοτι Tj <= 150oC*
*Αν θεωρησουμε οτι Tcase= 20 + 60*1.52 = 111.2 oC τοτε NOT OK καθως περναμε το οριο.*
*Αν ριξουμε το Vce στα 5V τοτε Tcase= 20 + 50*1.52 = 96 oC OK (οριακα μαλλον).*

για να εχεις σε ενα 2Ν3055 Vce στα 5V και εξοδο 12 βολτ στα 10Α πρεπει να λοιπον η εισοδος του τρανσιτορ να ειναι οριακα στα 17 βολτ αν πεσει στα 15 μπορει και να δουλευει ακομα με δυσκολια 

υπολογισε μονος σου τωρα τι ισχυ χρειαζεσαι σε μετασχηματιστη και τι χωρητικοτητα σε πυκνωτες ωστε οταν φορτωσεις ενα κυκλωμα με 10Α να εχεις μονο 2 βολτ πτωση τασης ....

Η εσφαλμενη προσεγιση και η αχρηστη τυπολατρια  και των δυο σας συντηρει τον κοκορομαχια και οτι κανενας απο τους δυο σας δεν εχει το τσαγανο να πει πρωτον συγνωμη και δευετρον οτι θεωρητικα μπορει να γινει αλλα πρακτικα ειναι ανεφικτο ....

και ακομα και να γινοτανε ειναι αχρηστο απο την στιγμη που η σταθεροποιηση που παρεχει ειναι μηδεν

----------


## gf

Τα γραφωμενα μου εχουν να κανουν με το http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...&postcount=120

http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/HB206-D.PDF

Δηλαδη με το αν μπορει ενα 2955 να δωσει 10Α και πως.

Παραλειψη μου που ξεχασα να το αναφερω.

----------


## gf

Ξεκολλα Σακη!

----------


## sakis

αααα μαλιστα τωρα καταλαβα ....  δεν θα ηταν ασχημο γιωργο τοτε να λαβεις θεση στο φλεγον θεμα μηπως και καταλαβει ο Φιλλιπος

----------


## gf

Οχι Σακη, δεν θα παρω θεση. Βρειτε τα μεταξυ σας.

Εν'τω μεταξυ, θεωρω οτι το παρακατω θελει διορθωση.





> Συμφωνω! Βασει fig.1 και fig.2 στο datasheet http://nitc.ac.in/nitc/dept/ece/publ...ent/2N3055.pdf , 10A τα αντεχει.



Επρεπε να λεει "10Α ισως και να τα αντεχει."

Ελπιζω ο Δαμιανος να μην σιχτιρισε και να εχει την διαθεση να επιβεβαιωσει τους υπολογισμους μου ωστε να μου υποδειξει τα λαθη μου. Γιατι ειναι ΠΟΛΥ πιθανο κατι να κανω λαθος.  :Unsure:

----------


## KOKAR



----------


## Damiano

> HB206-D.pdf
> 
> Κυκλωμα απο σελιδα 30 Section 4 figure 4-1b
> Υπολογισμοι απο Σελιδα 106 Section 15 Heatsinking
> 
> Tj=Ta+Pd*Θja οπου Θja=Θjc+θcs+θsa
> 
> θjc = 1.52 (MJ2955 datasheet)
> Θcs = 0.1 (table 15-1 TO-204, Metal-to-metal με σιλικονη)
> ...



 
Δεν ξανακάνω τις πράξεις για … σοβαρούς λόγους (βασικά βαριέμαι!!!).

Θα σταθώ μόνο σε κάποια σημεία για να μας μείνει κάτι.

- έχεις επιλέξει την άμεση σύνδεση (θερμικά – μηχανικά), δηλαδή χωρίς μονωτικά. Καλά έκανες, γιατί οι καλές ψύκτρες είναι ακριβές (αν και έχεις επιλέξει την καλύτερη, που έχει ο πίνακας).
--> αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι εκτεθειμένη, άρα μέσα σε κουτί. Επίσης η θερμοκρασία του εξαρτήματος θα φτάνει στους 100 βαθμούς, λίγο επικίνδυνο σε άγγιγμα.

- Θεωρείς θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος τους 20 βαθμούς! Πού θα το χρησιμοποιήσουμε; Σύμφωνα με την πρώτη παρατήρηση, έξω από το κουτί (αν το βάλουμε σε κουτί) τι θερμοκρασία πρέπει να έχουμε;
--> Εδώ "κολλάνε" τα λόγια του Σάκη ότι είναι σωστό μόνο … στα χιόνια! Υπάρχουν βέβαια κάποιες λύσεις, όπως για παράδειγμα το υγρό Άζωτο!!!
Στα παραδείγματα, που έχει το βιβλίο, θεωρεί θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος γύρω στους 70 βαθμούς, πράγμα καθόλου τυχαίο.

Πέρα από αυτά, θα επιμείνω στο datasheet. Ας ρίξουμε μια ματιά:

http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/2N3055-D.PDF

- πίνακας “MAXIMUM RATINGS”: μας δίνει τις τιμές και, ακριβώς από κάτω, εξηγεί τι είναι αυτές. 
Maximum ratings are those values beyond which device damage can occur.
Maximum ratings applied to the device are *individual* stress limit values (*not*
*normal* operating conditions) and are *not valid simultaneously*. If these limits are
exceeded, device functional operation is not implied, *damage* may occur and
*reliability* may be affected.

- Στην αρχή των ηλεκτρικών χαρακτηριστικών, μας ενημερώνει ότι ισχύουν για θερμοκρασία *θήκης* *25 βαθμών Κελσίου*, εκτός αν αναφέρεται διαφορετικά

- τα "OFF CHARACTERISTICS" ας "κάνουμε πως δεν τα είδαμε", αν και ίσως βοηθούν να εξηγήσουμε το γιατί, σε κάποια κυκλώματα, καίγονται άλλα εξαρτήματα ενώ αυτό αντέχει (όταν δεν παίρνουμε κάποια μέτρα)

- στα "ON CHARACTERISTICS" μας παραπέμπει άμεσα στην σημείωση που λέει: “Pulse Test: Pulse Width <= *300* *μs*, Duty Cycle <= *2.0%*.” Δηλαδή το *98% του χρόνου* το εξάρτημα "*ξεκουράζεται*".

- Δίπλα στο "Figure 2. Active Region Safe Operating Area", υπάρχει ένα κειμενάκι...

- …

Ας μη γίνω περισσότερο κουραστικός.
Όπου τα "έχω μπλέξει", βοηθήστε να τα διορθώσουμε.

Φιλικά,
Δαμιανός

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σας,
μιας και φάγαμε πολλές ώρες 'διασκεδάζοντας', τόλμησα να βάλω μερικά εξαρτήματα (για επιπλέον 'διασκέδαση') στην παρακάτω συνδεσμολογία:

****** Προσοχή*: ΚΑΚΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΜΗ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΕΤΕ! *******




Για τροφοδοσία έβαλα ένα toroidal και μια γέφυρα με δυνατότητα παροχής 15-20A. Η τάση στο Vin είναι 24VDC με ρεύμα 30mA (S1=OFF)  και 21VDC με ρεύμα 4.2A (S1=ON).

Αν και ΔΕΝ είναι σταθεροποίημένη η έξοδος (14.7V @30mA που πέφτει στα 14.3V @4.2A) το MJE3055 φαίνεται να αντέχει...
Ανεξάρτητη ψήκτρα έχει το MJE3055 από το LM317T (και για μόνωση).
Αύριο θα πάρω άλλη μια λάμπα να δω τι θα γίνει!

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## sakis

αρχιζεις απο μονος σου να λες οτι η ταση δεν ειναι σταθερη ...περιμενουμε και τα υπολοιπα για VCE 6.κατι βολτ μπορει και να αντεξει τα 4,κατι αμπερ ...σιγουρα οχι για συνεχεια παντως .... χρησιμο παντως ειναι οτι ακουσαμε οτι εχασες και 3 βολτ απο την ταση εισοδου  οποταν αυτο καταριπτει και την θεωρια οτι μπορει και να εχεις εισοδο 15 βολτ

----------


## KOKAR

και η Παρασκευή κοντά είναι.....

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Μιας και καθόμασταν είπα να δώσω και γω τις δικές μου μετρήσεις...σε 2 στάδια...ένα με το LM7806 και ένα με το LM317
Πήρα μια μπαταρία 12βολτη (νά'χουμε πράμα) και έβαλα ένα 7806 να οδηγεί τη βάση του περίφημου 2Ν3055...
*Αποτελέσματα με το LM7806 :*
-Τάση εξόδου ολοκληρωμένου:6,08V
-Τάση εξόδου 2N3055 : 5.44-5,48V. λογικόν ένεκα του περίφημου 0,6-07...(εννοείται χωρίς φορτίο)
-Τάση εξόδου 2Ν3055 υπό φορτίο 5Α:5,34V (5Α είναι αυτά)
θερμοκρασία:στα πρώτα 2 λεπτά φτάσαμε τους 45-47 χαλαρά...στα επόμενα 6 λεπτά οδεύαμε για τους...100...!!! :Smile: 
*με λίγα λόγια:*
με σταθεροποιητή το 7805 ΜΗΝ περιμένετε θαύματα τόσο από πλευράς σταθερότητας αλλά και αναγραφόμενης τάσης και οδηγώντας και αυτό το ταλαίπωρο 2Ν3055 μην περιμένετε να αντέξει αιώνια τραβώντας 5Α ...και 2,5Α *ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ... * (θα δώσει και 10Α άμα λάχει, αλλά θα είναι για πολύ μικρό,μικρότατο διάστημα και φυσικά η σταθεροποίηση θα πάει περίπατο...)
*Αποτελέσματα με το LM317:*
αυτή τη φορά σύνδεσα μεγαλύτερη μπαταρία,έφτιαξα και το LM317ρύθμισα την έξοδο στα 6,3V και στα 9V και είχα τα ακόλουθα αποτελέσματα:
"σχεδόν" σταθερή τάση στα 6,3-6,08V
την κατανάλωση την άφησα στα 5Α και το τρανζίστορ άρχισε το δικό του δρόμο προς τη ζέστη....ξάνά μανά οι θερμοκρασίες άρχισαν την ανηφόρα,και φυσικά όταν διπλασίασα την απαίτηση (10Α) είχα και πτώση τάσης (στιγμιαία) αλλά το τρανζίστορ ξέφυγε πρός τους 90-92 βαθμούς σχεδόν ακαριαία...
*με λίγα λόγια:*
με το ταλαίπωρο 2Ν3055 μην περιμένετε να αντέξει αιώνια τραβώντας 5Α ...και τα 2,5Α *ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ..*

μετά σειρά είχε το τροφοδοτικό μου...αφού το ξεσκόνισα,άνοιξα τα καπάκια πίσω και ω! τι σύμπτωσις! 2 ωραιότατα 2Ν3055 κοσμούσαν την ευμεγέθη ομολογώ ψύκτρα...το τροφοδοτικό μου είναι πάγκου μάρκας "Lafayette"-μη ρωτάτε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες-και παρέχει μέγιστο ρεύμα 3Α ρυθμιζόμενο,και τάση από 0 έως 30V...σε συνθήκες φουλ βραχυκυκλώματος (κατά λάθος) έμεινε 2 μέρες...(Σ/Κ) και δεν έπαθε τίποτα...η ψύκτρα έκαιγε,ο Μ/Τ το ίδιο,αλλά συνεχίζει και δουλεύει εδώ και 10σχεδόν χρόνια...

Από αριστερά φωτό 1: με το 7806 και οδεύοντας για τους 90 κελσίου...
φωτό 2: αισίως στους 90...
φωτό 3: με το 317 και 6 βόλτ αντάμα...
φωτό 4: με το 317 και στα 9βόλτ
το "Λαφαγιέτ"....

----------


## Thanos10

Ανεβενοντας η θερμοκρασια πεφτουν τα βαττ διαβασε το ποστ 146.

----------


## GeorgeVita

[real off topic]
... συμπεραίνω ότι ΔΕΝ τα πάμε και τόσο καλά με τα τροφοδοτικά!
Τι λέτε να αρχίσουμε νέο θέμα να συζητήσουμε τη σχεδίαση ενός spectrum analyzer; Πόσα posts θα πάρει;  :d'oh!: 
G
[/real off topic]

----------


## Nemmesis

οχι δεν παμε καλα... δεν παει θες να πεις... οι αλλοι απλα εχουν το κουραγιο και την ορεξη να λενε ξανα τα ιδια και τα ιδια παιρνοντας δυναμη απο το δικαιο που του πνιγει... 
μονο και μονο οτι καταφεραμε να κανουμε θεμα για το αν ΕΝΑ 3055 αντεχει 10Α αυτο λεει πολλα...  σε switching καταστασεις δεν το συζηταμε.. εκει ειμαστε στα 30Α
η παρασκευη ομως ηρθε και οπως ειδες οι περισσοτεροι που μιλησαν απο δευτερα απλα πλεον καθοντε και βλεπουν τι γινεται...
και ολα αυτα ισως φτιαξαν την πιο οφτοπικ κουβεντα, σε ενα θεμα 5σελιδων εχουμε ισως 3-4 οντοπικ απαντησεις....
και επειδη μου φαινεται εχω καπως σοβαρο ηφος......κοκαρ σαββατο περιμενω να σκασουν και να βγουν τσουρεκια απο μεσα  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Nemmesis

> [off topic]
> ... συμπεραίνω ότι ΔΕΝ τα πάμε και τόσο καλά με τα τροφοδοτικά!
> Τι λέτε να αρχίσουμε νέο θέμα να συζητήσουμε τη σχεδίαση ενός spectrum analyzer; Πόσα posts θα πάρει; 
> G
> [/off topic]



  οφ τοπικ στο οφ τοπικ? δλδ ον τοπικ?
μετα απο αυτο δεν παμε σε spectrum analyzer... παμε σε γεννητρια συχνωτητων με το 555 και τα ποσα Mhz θα βγαζει

----------


## KOKAR

Marty Brown - Power Supply Cookbook (2nd Edition)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/6xt5zi

----------


## GeorgeVita

[real off topic]




> οφ τοπικ στο οφ τοπικ? δλδ ον τοπικ?



Ok έκανα edit σε real off topic (off topic) για να πάρουμε αποτέλεσμα 'real on topic'.

Επ'ευκαιρίας που δεν μας διαβάζουν πολλοί μια 'σύνοψη':
το θέμα δεν δημιουργήθηκε για τα 10Α ούτε για τη σταθεροποίηση αλλά για:




> ...την πόλωση εκπομπού...



και αντί να διαβάσουμ(ν)ε την 'εκφώνηση' (post#1):




> Σε αυτό το κύκλωμα έχω μια απλή απορία ... Πως γίνεται να δουλεύει; ...



 ή άντε την 'επεξήγηση' (post#4):




> γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν λάθη. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την αρχή λειτουργίας ...



φτάσαμε στο 178+1 και έχουμε ακόμη ...

Μήπως δουλεύει κάποιος σε 2Ν3055άδικο και θέλει να ξεπουλήσει;
(σε δοκιμές ή καψίματα)
G
[/real off topic]

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν γινεται να παρεις 10Α και ειδικα με το 2Ν3055 να ηταν κανα αλλο π.χ 2Ν5302 που ειναι 60ν 30Α 200W με δυο κομματια  γινεται.

----------


## dalai

Εγω τις απαντησεις μου τις πηρα παιδια και εκτιμω πολυ την βοηθεια των παιδιων.Αλλα απο εκει και περα ,το θεμα ξεφυγε και καλο θα ηταν καποιος admin  να τα χωρισει σε ενα αλλο νημα με θεμα "Αντοχη σε ισχυ του 2ν3055".

----------


## Thanos10

Μα αυτο λεμε το 2Ν3055 δεν μπορει να δωσει 10Α.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

...και η πίσω όψη του "λαφαγιέτ"... :Smile: 

Αρκετά όμως σας κούρασα και γω,κλείνω το θέμα,αφού ξανα-ανακαλύφθηκε ο τροχός,και απλά ας ανακεφαλαιώσουμε:

Γενικώς τα τροφοδοτικά έχουν φθηνήνει τόσο πολύ που και μόνον που σκέφτεσαι να το κατασκευάσεις κουράζεσαι ήδη...
-Με ένα 2Ν3055 _ΟΣΟ και να λές ότι αντέχει_ δεν μπορείς να τραβάς ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ 10-15Α *αξιόπιστα* και χωρίς πτώση τάσης...τέλος!... εδώ στα 5Α και φλέρταρα με τους 100 C...
-*Τα MAXIMUM RATINGS αλλά και τις θερμοκρασίες λειτουργίας είναι για να τα διαβάζουμε* και όχι για να ενθουσιαζόμαστε...
Με 2 τεμάχια 2Ν3055 -αν περισσεύουν- φτιάχνεις ένα απλό τροφοδοτικό που σου παρέχει άνετα και ισόβια 2,5-3Α -με καλή ψύκτρα εννοείται- ...
-Για άλλη μια φορά η θεωρία απέχει μακράν της πράξεως...απλά η θεωρία σε βοηθά να ονειρεύεσαι και καμια φορά να δημιουργείς...

----------


## Thanos10

Το τροφοδοτικο πρεπει να ειναι 5Α.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> Το τροφοδοτικο πρεπει να ειναι 5Α.



Συνονόματε για το δικό μου λες;
3Α είναι  :Smile:

----------


## Thanos10

Ναι για το δικο σου λεω 3Α ειναι τελικα.

----------


## lynx

απιστευτο τοπικ! και με video examples χαχα!  :Biggrin:  αυτα μονο σε φορουμ το εξωτερικου καθονται και τα κανουν.. (ομως χωρις αιτιο μια διαφωνια!!!) 

το διαβασα ολο και δεν το θεωρω καθολου ανωφελο.. λογω της αντιπαραθεσης που προεκυψε σας καποιοι αλλοι μαθαινουν πολυ χρησιμα πραγματα πανω στα τροφοδοτικα!!

το καλυτερο τελος πιστευω θα ηταν οι διαφωνουντες να βγειτε και για κανα καφεδακι..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σας,
προτείνω να σταματήσουμε ΟΛΟΙ μαζί την 'ταλάντωση' του θέματος!
Οταν περιγράφετε πάλι τα εργαστηριακά τροφοδοτικά και συμπεραίνετε 'θέλει 2-3 τρανζίστορ ανά χΑ ή ψW ή zCelsius' θα αυτο-ταλαντώνουμε...





> Συνονόματε για το δικό μου λες;
> *3Α* είναι



Αν δεν είναι διπλό τροφοδοτικό tracking (να μεταβάλλει δηλαδή την είσοδό στο regulator ανάλογα με τη ζητούμενη τάση εξόδου) ή 'μικτού' τύπου (switching+linear) που αυξάνει το συντελεστή απόδοσης, εν μέρει ισχύουν τα:





> Επειδή πρέπει να βγαίνει πάντα ένα συμπέρασμα για να μαθαίνουμε και κάτι λέω :
>  *Έχουμε μεταβλητό τροφοδοτικό 0-30V / 5A* 
>  Η ισχύ που θα καταναλώνουν τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου συνολικά αν είχαμε σταθερή την τάση εξόδου είναι :
>  Α) *για έξοδο 25V* / 5A 
>  25 –> 30 = *5* *V*olt * 5A = 25 watt Ένα 3055 θέλουμε 
> Β) *για έξοδο 12V* / 5A 
> 12 –> 30 = *18 V*olt * 5A = 90 watt Δύο 3055 θέλουμε 
> Γ) *για έξοδο 5V* / 5A 
> 5 –> 30 = *25 V*olt * 5A = 125 watt Δύο 3055 θέλουμε 
> ...



Στην πραγματικότητα 4-5V παραπάνω για Vce, δηλαδή το τροφοδοτικό σου όταν βγάζει 1V @3A (άν δεν είναι 'έξυπνο') καταναλώνει στα regulator+τρανζίστορ 30V-1V+4V=33V*3A=*99W* (τάση Vce 33V).

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

Edit:




> το καλυτερο τελος πιστευω θα ηταν οι διαφωνουντες να βγειτε και για κανα καφεδακι..



Και καλύτερα Ελληνικό για να τον ψήσουμε πάνω στα 2Ν3055!

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Kαλημέρα!
Γιώργο,"συντηρείς"την ταλάντωση αυτή με τον τρόπο σου...και εξηγώ:
το δικό μου τροφοδοτικό παρόλο που έχει τα περιβόητα 2Ν3055 δεν έχει καμμία σχεση με το τροφοδοτικό και τις απαιτήσεις σε ρεύμα που έχει ο φίλος στα πρώτα πόστ...αυτό έχει 500 ελέγχους  στη γραμμή εξόδου όσο δε παίρνει...και όλα αυτά χωρίς ανεμιστήρες κλπ. 
Αυτό το τροφοδοτικό έχει σχεδόν μηδαμινή κυμάτωση σε οποιαδήποτε περιοχή τάσης...του τέστιν όσο και να αυξομειώνεις αυτό θα σου δίνει αυτό που είναι να δώσει ΧΩΡΙΣ να βασανίζει τα τρανζίστορ με υπερβολικές διαφορές τάσης......πως; μα...με βαθμίδες τάσης!'εχει 3 ρελέ και κάθε φορά που αλλάζεις περιοχή τάσης αλλάζει και την τάση που πάει στα εξόδου...απλό!... έτσι πετυχαίνει και χαμηλή πτώση τάσης στα τρανζίστορ και προστασία από υπερβολικές απαιτήσεις πχ 2,5βόλτ 3Α...άρα στο αρχικό μύνημα του Τζιμ αν απαιτείς 5 ή 25 βόλτ:

*για έξοδο 25V* / 5A 
 25 –> 30 = *5* *V*olt * 5A = 25 watt Ένα 3055 θέλουμε 

 *για έξοδο 5V* / 5A 
5 –> 30 = *25 V*olt * 5A = 125 watt Δύο 3055 θέλουμε --->όοοχι,αυτό χρησιμοποιεί το "χαμηλό" τύλιγμα του Μ/Τ και έχει 9-10 βόλτ να διαχειριστεί και να σου βγάλει 5 οπότε με το ζόρι είναι στα 25-30βάττ...το θέμα δεν είναι τα 5 ή τα 55 βόλτ,αλλά τα ΑΜΠΕΡ που περνάνε μέσα από το τρανζίστορ...το ΦΟΡΤΙΟ είναι που τα ζορίζει όχι τόσο η διαφορά στην τάση...τι εννοώ: Τι κι αν απαιτήσω 1,5βόλτ 0,5Α ή 35βόλτ 0,5Α από το τροφοδοτικό μου θα το δώσει χαλαρά...αλλά:το ίδιο θα "βράσει"αν του ζητήσω 2βόλτ/3Α ή 30βόλτ/3Α...και όπως ανέφερα και στο "πείραμα" με το δικό μου 2Ν3055 και το 7806,μετά τα 40βάτ έχεις θέμα με τις θερμοκρασίες της ψήκτρας....μη τα μπερδεύουμε λοιπόν..:
Άλλο εργαστηριακό τροφοδοτικό,
Άλλο τροφοδοτικό απλό χαμηλής τάσης και ρεύματος
Άλλο τροφοδοτικό χαμηλής τάσης,υψηλού ρεύματος...πχ τροφοδοτικό πισι στα 5βόλτ δίνει 7-8Α άρα έχεις θέμα θερμοκρασιών και γι'αυτό έχουν το ανεμιστηράκι...αλλιώς θα το δούλευαν στην "περιοχή ασφαλούς λειτουργίας"και όλα καλά...μα...εκεί το δουλεύουν! :Smile:

----------


## gf

καλημερα,
Τελος απο εμενα.
Δαμιανε θα σε κουρασω με μερικα P.M.

----------


## sakis

ωραια ολα τα παραπανω  αλλα και χρησιμα  καπου ολοι μας εδω πρεπει να ευχαριστησουμε τον αρχι ...ποστερ Φιλλιπο και ολα τα παιδια που βοηθησαν να χτιστει αυτο το ποστ ....

τωρα για το ποιος θα επρεπε να κοψει και να ραψει αυτο το ποστ αυτο ειναι μια αλλη ιστορια ....και μια και ειναι "δημοσιος χωρος " ο καθε ενας  μπορει να λεει την γνωμη του  ( και την παπαρια του ) 


η διαφορα ειναι  οτι σε καποιο αλλο φορουμ με πιο σοβαρους συμμετεχοντες οι ανακριβιες η τυπολατρια και   μηδενικη πιθανοτητα κατασκευης του τροφοδοτικου με VCE 5V ιδανικη εισοδο δλδ σταθερη στα 15 βολτ θα ειχαν πεθανει στο τριτο τεταρτο ποστ  και κανεις δεν θα ειχε ασχοληθει για να αποδειξει το προφανες ....

το κακο ( η και καλο ) ειναι οτι εδω εχουμε πολλα νεα παιδια τα οποια δεν μπορουν να γνωριζουν τι ειναι σωστο και τι οχι και αυτο δινει βημα στον καθε ασχετο να λεει τα δικα του 

Κατα την κριση μου και κατα την αποψη μου παντα σε τετοια θεματα θα πρεπει να επεμβαινει η διαχειριση  και να μη τι αλλο να θεσπιστουν και κανονες σε θεματα που αφορουν ταση δικτυου ωστε εκει να απαγορευονται οι αρλουμπες δια ροπαλου ....

φυσικα ο Φιλλιπος ο οποιος ξεκινησε  ολη αυτη την βλακεια εχει μερες να εμφανιστει ( προφανως παρακαλουθει εμας τους ηλιθιους που αφησαμε τις δουλειες μας για να του αποδειξουμε οτι η εφευρεση του τροχου ανηκει σε αλλον ) 

αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου ....

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Σάκη το θέμα έπρεπε να σταματήσει στο πόστ "ναι ρε φίλε,ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ να πάρεις 10Α αλλά για λίγο"...και όχι χωρίς συνέπειες...
αλλά ως συνήθως το θέμα "πλάτιασε" ... :Sad:  τόσο από πλευράς ανάλυσης όσο και από ήθος...το να κάθεσαι να λέει κάποιος κάτι και να  ανταπαντά άλλος "δε μπορώ να διαβάζω μαλακίες" προφανέστατα τον προσβάλλει...ο άλλος θα αντιδράσει και πάει λέγοντας...απλά δε γράφεις τίποτα και περιμένεις την υλοποίηση και το πόσο καλά δουλεύει μια τέτοια διάταξη..._ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΞΗ_... :Wink: 
Το κακό σε όλα αυτά τα ποστ είναι πως θα διαιωνιστεί το λάθος και η λάθος νοοτροπία...

τις καλημέρες μου  :Smile:

----------


## sakis

νασσο ...να σου πω ...πολυ απλο υπηρξε ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα σε ποστ που ανεβασε μελος του φορουμ το οποιο εχει σημερα διαγραφει οπου το αξιοτιμο μελος του φορουμ GR KYROS ανεβασε το ιδιο θεμα με τα ιδια προβληματα και με την ιδια σταθερποιηση .....

δυστυχως η ευτυχως στο συγκεκριμενο ποστ αμφοτεροι προβηκαμε σε μπολικες αβροτητες (Αν και με τον βαγγελη μας δενει κατι ξεχωριστο  :Wub: )με αποτελεσμα διαγραφη ενος μελλους ποινες σε αλλους και διαφορα τετοια και το ποστ διαγραφηκε 

ο λογος που εδω η διαχειριση δεν εχει επεμβει ειναι οτι ολοι μπορει να λεμε μαλακιες αλλα εφοσον τις λεμε κοσμια δεν τρεχει και τιποτα 

Παραμενει θεση,γνωμη και αποψη μου χωρις να εχω προσωπικα με κανεναν οτι κανονικα θα επρεπε να επεμβει καποιος απο την διαχειριση .....

( μαλιστα θα μπορουσα να βαλω ενα αντιστοιχο ποστ σε ξενο φορουμ ετσι για πλακα για να δουμε τι θα γινοταν και τι  κραξιμο θα ετρωγα ..... ) αν νομιζει καποιος οτι και αυτο θα βοηθησει καπου ειμαι διατεθιμενος να το κανω ....

για πολλοστη φορα δεν ειναι ουτε στις προθεσεις μου ουτε στην αρμοδιοτητα μου να λαβω θεση στο ποιος θα μιλαει ....αλλα στο τι λεει ομως και θεση θα εχω και αποψη .... και την θεση αυτη και την αποψη θα την προβαλω στον καθε Φιλλιπο οταν μπροστα μου εχω την πεπατημενη και καμμια 100στη datasheet απο δεκαδες εγκυρους κατασκευαστες .....

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Σάκη όπως σου έγραψα και ακριβώς πιο κάτω σαν επαγγελματίας με γνώση και άποψη απλά κάθεσαι και περιμένεις το αποτέλεσμα της υλοποίησης...ούτε φωνές, ούτε εξηγήσεις ούτε τπτ...μη ξεχνάς πως δεν απευθύνεσαι σε μικρά παιδιά,αλλά σε τεχνικους ολοκληρωμένους που έχουν ανοίξει και δει πράγματα...κι όπως είπαμε,_ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΩΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΡΑΞΗ..._ χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει πως το παράθυρο των γνώσεών μας το κρατάμε κλειστό...άλλωστε ο σοφός παραδέχεται,ο ηλίθιος  επιμένει και ο (πονηρά) ηλίθιος δικαιολογείται...έτσι πιστεύω σε τέτοια αυτονόητα θέματα,πως η σιωπή είναι χρυσός...
 :Wink: 

υγ. δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει παλιά ποστ με μαλλιοτράβηγμα,αλλα φαντάζομαι κάτι παρόμοιο θα έγινε και τότε...

----------


## GeorgeVita

Στο κύκλωμα του post#170  ρύθμισα την έξοδο για 13.8V @30mA και σα φορτίο έβαλα ένα προβολέα αυτοκινήτου osram bilux H4 60+55=115W
επισύναψη 
Υπενθυμίζω ότι χρησιμοποιώ MJE3055 με Ic max = 10A (datasheet) και επαναλαμβάνω ότι το κύκλωμα ΔΕΝ σταθεροποιεί καλά.



Η Vin έπεσε στα 19.28V, το ρεύμα Ic είναι στα 9.55A, η Vce παίζει λίγο γύρω στα 6V και η ΜΗ σταθεροποιημένη Vout έπεσε στα 13.23V (από 13.8V). Το κύκλωμα λειτουργεί έτσι 80 λεπτά. Ζεσταίνονται καλώδια, ψήκτρα και κυρίως η λάμπα.

Τι να κάνω; Να περιμένω να καεί η λάμπα ή το MJE3055T;

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## sakis

οταν θα καει το 3055 μετα απο αυτο θα ακολυθησει και προβολεας μια και οταν καει το 3055 θα βραχυκυκλωσει  και η λαμπα σου θα φαει 19 βολτ σστο κεφαλι

----------


## FILMAN

> Φαντάζομαι να είδες οτι *115W* είναι για θερμοκρασία κάτω απο 25oC ή έστω ίση, με αυτή τη τιμή. (Ασφαλώς.)
> 
> 
> 
> Όταν στα 10Α φτάσει τους 70oC, σίγουρα, *τότε η μέγιστη ισχύς του 2N3055 γίνεται 70W.* (Και εμείς έχουμε μόνο 30 W.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Τον έλαβα, και μάλιστα με μεγάλο περιθώριο ασφαλείας...

----------


## FILMAN

> Ξερω οτι ξερεις ενα τροφοδοτικο 10Α με ενα 2Ν3055 δεν ειναι αξιοπιστο και ειναι θεμα χρονου να καει το τραντζιστορ.
> Εγω παντος θα συνεχισω να βαζω 4Χ2Ν3055 ( βεβαια υπαρχουν και καλυτερα) σε τροφοδοτικο 10Α.



Θάνο, ξαναδιάβασε το ποστ 138.

----------


## sakis

ok λοιπον  εξηγησε μας πως μπορουμε να παρουμε VCE 3  βολτ για φορτιο 10  Α εξοδο 12 βολτ και εισοδο 15

ποιες ειναι οι απαιτησεις σε μετασχηματιστη  και πυκνωτες  για να μην εχει σχεδον καμμια πτωση τασης   ( φανταζομαι 11-12 βολτ  ac  ) ανορθωμενο γυρω στα 16  αλλα δεν πρεπει να πεφτει καθολου ακομα και με φορτιο 10Α

----------


## Thanos10

> Πάμε πάλι άλλη μια φορά: Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι, όχι το ρεύμα (εφόσον βέβαια δεν υπερβαίνουμε τα 15Α), αλλά η καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς και η θερμοκρασία. Εσύ πόσα Α λες ότι μπορείς να τραβάς χρησιμοποιώντας το 2Ν3055 ως διακόπτη στον κόρο;



Εγω σε ρωταω και εσυ μου απαντας με ερωτηση,αυτο που πιστευεις εσυ δεν το πιστευω εγω οποτε δεν μου απαντησες.
Αυτο ειναι το ποστ 138.

----------


## FILMAN

Αρχικά να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι αυτό που μου είπε κάποιος σε σχέση με το πείραμα του Σάκη, για το οποίο έκανα λόγο για ρεύμα 4Α δεν ήταν λάθος υπολογισμός, αλλά το κουτί της λάμπας στο βίντεο μου φάνηκε ότι έγραφε 50W και όχι 35W.

Ανακεφαλαιώνω, και όποιος θέλει να καταλάβει ας καταλάβει.

1) Μιλάμε για ένα κύκλωμα όπου η τάση συλλέκτη - εκπομπού του 2Ν3055 είναι μόλις 3V. Αυτό ακριβώς είναι που μας επιτρέπει να πάρουμε τα 10Α χωρίς να καεί το 2Ν3055.

2) Υπάρχει ένα μικρό θέμα σε σχέση με το αν το 7812 μπορεί να παρέχει το απαραίτητο ρεύμα βάσης στο 2Ν3055 όταν το ρεύμα συλλέκτη είναι 10 - 15Α.

3) Το γεγονός ότι στα τροφοδοτικά που λέτε έχει 2 και 3 τρανζίστορ για 5Α, δεν σημαίνει ότι το 2Ν3055 δεν αντέχει 10Α, διότι πολύ απλά σε κανένα από τα τροφοδοτικά που λέτε η τάση συλλέκτη - εκπομπού δεν είναι τόσο μικρή όσο εδώ. Η μεγάλη τάση συλλέκτη - εκπομπού που υπάρχει εκεί, οδηγεί αναπόφευκτα σε μεγάλη κατανάλωση ισχύος πάνω στα τρανζίστορ, κάτι που εδώ *δεν* συμβαίνει.

4) Το εν λόγω κύκλωμα όντως εκτελεί διόρθωση της τάσης εξόδου μέσω μηχανισμού αρνητικής ανάδρασης. Το περιορισμένο β του τρανζίστορ είναι υπεύθυνο για τη μικρή σχετικά σταθεροποίηση φορτίου. Όσοι πιστεύουν (δυστυχώς ακόμα!) το αντίθετο, απλώς αγνοούν το ότι ο συλλέκτης του 2Ν3055 δεν είναι στον αέρα.

5) Όσοι λένε για υπέρμετρη αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας της ψύκτρας, μάλλον δεν ξέρουν ότι αν χρησιμοποιούσαμε π.χ. δύο 2Ν3055, η κατανάλωση ισχύος για συνολικό ρεύμα 10Α στο καθένα θα ήταν 3*5=15W, δηλαδή ακριβώς η μισή. Άν λοιπόν και τα 2 αυτά τρανζίστορ έμπαιναν στην ίδια ψύκτρα, η αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας της θα ήταν *ακριβώς η ίδια.* Άρα, για να ρίξουμε τη θερμοκρασία, θάπρεπε να καταφύγουμε πάλι σε μεγαλύτερη ψύκτρα, κάτι που φυσικά θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε και στην περίπτωση χρήσης ενός μόνο 2Ν3055.

Τελειώνοντας, επειδή αναφέρθηκε πολλές φορές από τον Σάκη, το κύκλωμα αυτό δεν το σχεδίασα εγώ, ούτε το πρότεινα εγώ σε κανέναν. Αναμείχθηκα στη συζήτηση για να απαντήσω κατά πόσον το κύκλωμα αυτό δουλεύει ή όχι και ποιες θα είναι οι επιδόσεις του. Πράγμα το οποίο κάποιοι αμφισβήτησαν, αλλά το βίντεο με δικαίωσε. Μια λοιπόν και αρκετοί από σας μου έχετε πει (και μέσω ΠΜ) ότι ξέρω αρκετά πράγματα, τότε πώς γίνεται να διαφωνείτε συνέχεια μαζί μου; Αν πάλι αυτά που λέω είναι όντως βλακείες, τότε γιατί μου λέτε ότι ξέρω πολλά;

----------


## KOKAR

σιγά σιγά έρχεται και το Σάββατο με video έκπληξη.....

----------


## FILMAN

> ok λοιπον εξηγησε μας πως μπορουμε να παρουμε VCE 3 βολτ για φορτιο 10 Α εξοδο 12 βολτ και εισοδο 15
> 
> ποιες ειναι οι απαιτησεις σε μετασχηματιστη και πυκνωτες για να μην εχει σχεδον καμμια πτωση τασης ( φανταζομαι 11-12 βολτ ac ) ανορθωμενο γυρω στα 16 αλλα δεν πρεπει να πεφτει καθολου ακομα και με φορτιο 10Α



Ξαναλέω πάλι ότι στο κύκλωμα σημειώνεται τάση εισόδου 15 βολτ. Αυτό είναι το δεδομένο. Ο σχολιασμός λοιπόν πρέπει να αφορά το κύκλωμα όπως φαίνεται στο σχέδιο, και όχι με διαφορετική τάση στην είσοδο.

----------


## sakis

γιατι δεν απαντας την ερωτηση μου ???

----------


## FILMAN

> Εγω σε ρωταω και εσυ μου απαντας με ερωτηση,αυτο που πιστευεις εσυ δεν το πιστευω εγω οποτε δεν μου απαντησες.
> Αυτο ειναι το ποστ 138.



Δεν με ρώτησες αν πιστεύω ότι μπορώ να τραβάω συνεχώς 10Α από ένα 2Ν3055;

----------


## FILMAN

> γιατι δεν απαντας την ερωτηση μου ???



Γιατί δεν έχει να κάνει με το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα. Τι θα γίνει αν στην είσοδο εφαρμόσουμε 100βολτ;

----------


## electron

Παρακολουθώ και γω από την αρχή αυτό το θέμα και έχω να πω ότι δεν βρίσκω λάθος την εποικοδομητική κουβέντα ανάμεσα σε συναδέλφους. Διαφωνώ μόνο σε χαρακτηρισμούς και εριστικά σχόλια.
Σε ότι αφορά τώρα το θέμα μας, αναρωτιέμαι με την σειρά μου γιατί αφού ένα 2Ν3055 μπορεί να αντέξει με τις κατάλληλες προϋποθέσεις 10Α, οι κατασκευαστές  τροφοδοτικών να μην χρησιμοποιούν μόνο ενα και να βάζουν πολλά παράλληλα.
Προφανώς θέτονται θέματα απουσίας σταθεροποίησης,πτώσης τάσης. Πράγματα που κάποιοι συνάδελφοι παρέθεσαν εμπεριστατωμένα πιστεύω με πρακτικές εφαρμογές. Κατά συνέπεια υπάρχουν 2 πλευρές του υπό εξέταση θέματος. Ένα αφορά την υπόθεση αν το εν λόγω τρανζίστορ μπορεί να αντέξει σε συνεχή λειτουργία τα 10Α και το δεύτερο αν φτιάξουμε ένα τροφοδοτικό με ένα και μοναδικό 3055, κατά πόσο αξιόπιστο και εντός προδιαγραφών είναι.

----------


## Thanos10

Λοιπον για να δουλεψει ποιο σωστα το τροφοδοτικο πρεπει να εφαρμοσουμε στην εισοδο ταση τουλαχιστον 18ν DC για να δουλεψει και σωστα το 7812 που σημαινει οτι εχουμε 6νΧ10Α=60W.
Ετσι λοιπον θα πρεπει η θερμοκρασια σιγουρα θα ανεβει πανω απο 80 βαθμους που το 2Ν3055 οταν θα δωσει 10Α δεν θα αντεξει γιατι η επιτρεπομενη ισχυς θα ειναι ποιο λιγη απο την ζητουμενη με αποτελεσμα την αυξηση τις θερμοκρασιας ακομη περισοτερο με την θανατικη καταδικη του 2Ν3055 αυτα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Παρακολουθώ και γω από την αρχή αυτό το θέμα και έχω να πω ότι δεν βρίσκω λάθος την εποικοδομητική κουβέντα ανάμεσα σε συναδέλφους. Διαφωνώ μόνο σε χαρακτηρισμούς και εριστικά σχόλια.
> Σε ότι αφορά τώρα το θέμα μας, αναρωτιέμαι με την σειρά μου γιατί αφού ένα 2Ν3055 μπορεί να αντέξει με τις κατάλληλες προϋποθέσεις 10Α, οι κατασκευαστές τροφοδοτικών να μην χρησιμοποιούν μόνο ενα και να βάζουν πολλά παράλληλα. (Γιατί είπαμε ότι αυτές οι "κατάλληλες προϋποθέσεις" δηλ. η πολύ χαμηλή Vce, *δεν υπάρχει* στα άλλα ρυθμιζόμενα τροφοδοτικά. Γι' αυτό.)
> Προφανώς θέτονται θέματα απουσίας σταθεροποίησης,πτώσης τάσης. Πράγματα που κάποιοι συνάδελφοι παρέθεσαν εμπεριστατωμένα πιστεύω με πρακτικές εφαρμογές. Κατά συνέπεια υπάρχουν 2 πλευρές του υπό εξέταση θέματος. Ένα αφορά την υπόθεση αν το εν λόγω τρανζίστορ μπορεί να αντέξει σε συνεχή λειτουργία τα 10Α και το δεύτερο αν φτιάξουμε ένα τροφοδοτικό με ένα και μοναδικό 3055, κατά πόσο αξιόπιστο και εντός προδιαγραφών είναι.



  :Smile:

----------


## sakis

> Γιατί δεν έχει να κάνει με το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα. Τι θα γίνει αν στην είσοδο εφαρμόσουμε 100βολτ;



δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι εννοεις  η ερωτηση ειναι απλη  τι συνθηκες χρειαζονται για να εχεις σταθερα 15 βολτ πισω απο το τρανσιτορ για να εχεις VCE 3 volt  και αρα εξοδο 12 βολτ  για φορτιο 10Α 

τα 100 βολτ που αναφερεις δεν κολλανε πουθενα

----------


## FILMAN

> Λοιπον για να δουλεψει ποιο σωστα το τροφοδοτικο πρεπει να εφαρμοσουμε στην εισοδο ταση τουλαχιστον 18ν DC για να δουλεψει και σωστα το 7812 που σημαινει οτι εχουμε 6νΧ10Α=60W. (Αφού ξέρεις ότι για να δουλέψει το 7812, θέλει από 15 βολτ και πάνω, και όχι από 18 βολτ και πάνω. Άλλωστε, ο σχολιασμός πρέπει να αναφέρεται στο κύκλωμα (15 βολτ λέει) και όχι σε κάποια παραλλαγή αυτού (18 βολτ).
> Ετσι λοιπον θα πρεπει η θερμοκρασια σιγουρα θα ανεβει πανω απο 80 βαθμους που το 2Ν3055 οταν θα δωσει 10Α δεν θα αντεξει γιατι η επιτρεπομενη ισχυς θα ειναι ποιο λιγη απο την ζητουμενη με αποτελεσμα την αυξηση τις θερμοκρασιας ακομη περισοτερο με την θανατικη καταδικη του 2Ν3055 αυτα.



Αυτό αντιμετωπίζεται με μεγαλύτερη ψύκτρα ή/και ανεμιστήρα, δες το 5 στο ποστ 201.

----------


## moutoulos

Οκ Φίλιππε, σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση (πόστ 197), αλλά πραγματικά "αποχωρώ" απο την συγκεκριμένη "συζήτηση", 
γιατί δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω ..., και δεν υπάρχει και νόημα, μιας και το θέμα εξαντλήθηκε πιστεύω, σε τόσες σελίδες. 

Απλά βλέπω τουλάχιστον σαν resume βγαίνει κάτι ...

Πραγματικά σε χαίρομαι γιατί επιμένεις, για κάτι που απο την αρχή είναι καταδικασμένο, απο το 95% των κατασκευαστών 
που φτιάχνουν "σταθερά" τροφοδοτικά. Γιατί πραγματικά δεν το έχω δεί πουθενά.

Αφήνω ένα 5%, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις ...


*ΓΕΝΙΚΑ:*
Γνώμη μου πάντως είναι οτι όποιος το φτιάξει/κατασκευάσει αυτό το σχέδιο γι'αυτά τα βόλτ, με αυτό το τρανζίστορ, 
σε αυτά τα Α (10), να το κάνει με *Δική του και Μόνο Ευθύνη*

----------


## sakis

> Παρακολουθώ και γω από την αρχή αυτό το θέμα και έχω να πω ότι δεν βρίσκω λάθος την εποικοδομητική κουβέντα ανάμεσα σε συναδέλφους. Διαφωνώ μόνο σε χαρακτηρισμούς και εριστικά σχόλια.
> Σε ότι αφορά τώρα το θέμα μας, αναρωτιέμαι με την σειρά μου γιατί αφού ένα 2Ν3055 μπορεί να αντέξει με τις κατάλληλες προϋποθέσεις 10Α, οι κατασκευαστές τροφοδοτικών να μην χρησιμοποιούν μόνο ενα και να βάζουν πολλά παράλληλα.
> Προφανώς θέτονται θέματα απουσίας σταθεροποίησης,πτώσης τάσης. Πράγματα που κάποιοι συνάδελφοι παρέθεσαν εμπεριστατωμένα πιστεύω με πρακτικές εφαρμογές. Κατά συνέπεια υπάρχουν 2 πλευρές του υπό εξέταση θέματος. Ένα αφορά την υπόθεση αν το εν λόγω τρανζίστορ μπορεί να αντέξει σε συνεχή λειτουργία τα 10Α και το δεύτερο αν φτιάξουμε ένα τροφοδοτικό με ένα και μοναδικό 3055, κατά πόσο αξιόπιστο και εντός προδιαγραφών είναι.



 
δεν υπαρχουν δυο πλευρες στο ιδιο θεμα  ...φιλε ελεκτρον  ...ο μονος τροπος για να εχεις  vce 3 volt  τροφοδοσια 15 βολτ εξοδο 12 για φορτια μεχρι 10 Α

ειναι μετασχηματιστης τουλαχιστον 2KW και πυκνωτες τουλαχιστον 22,000 mfd 

ο καυγας γινεται διοτι ο συνομιλητης μας δεν θελει να παραδεχτει οτι εχει δικιο 1000%  και το οποιο σταθερης εξοδου τροφοδοτικο θα μπορει να λειτουργει με ενα και μονο 3055 αρκει το vce να ειναι  3 βολτ 

200  και πλεον ποστς για να μπορεσει ο Φιλλιπος να πει οτι νε μεν θεωρητικα μποριε και να γινει αλλα στην πραξη δεν εχει καμμια ουσιαστικη εφαρμογη

----------


## Thanos10

> Αυτό αντιμετωπίζεται με μεγαλύτερη ψύκτρα ή/και ανεμιστήρα, δες το 5 στο ποστ 201.



Ξερεις πολυ καλα οτι δεν αντιμετωπιζεται και μεγαλη ψυκτρα να βαλεις δεν θα κανεις τιποτα γιατι γυρω απο το 2Ν3055 η θερμοκρασια θα ειναι στα υψη.
Και κατι αλλο λες για 3ν δεν ειναι ετσι γιατι 15ν χωρις φορτιο με φορτιο 10Α η ταση θα πεση στα 9ν  ισως και λιγοτερο αρα και ετσι εχουμε 6Χ10=60W.

----------


## Thanos10

Και μην θεωρεις οτι η καταναλωση 60W ειναι μικρη τεραστια ειναι και αυτο μεταφραζεται σε μεγαλες θερμοκρασιες.

----------


## FILMAN

> δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι εννοεις η ερωτηση ειναι απλη τι συνθηκες χρειαζονται για να εχεις σταθερα 15 βολτ πισω απο το τρανσιτορ για να εχεις VCE 3 volt και αρα εξοδο 12 βολτ για φορτιο 10Α 
> 
> τα 100 βολτ που αναφερεις δεν κολλανε πουθενα



Τα 100βολτ τα ανέφερα ως ένα τραβηγμένο παράδειγμα αυτού που λες κι εσύ, δηλ. τι θα γίνει αν δώσουμε μια διαφορετική τάση στην είσοδο. Αλλά φυσικά ενώ με 3βολτ Vce  και ρεύμα 10Α η κατανάλωση ισχύος είναι 30 βατ, τα πράγματα δεν είναι και πολύ χειρότερα αν η τάση γίνει 4 ή 5 βολτ. (40, 50 βατ). Για να απαντήσω λοιπόν σ' αυτό που ρωτάς, θα πρέπει να φτιάξουμε ένα κύκλωμα με μ/ς, γέφυρα και ηλεκτρολυτικό, το οποίο θα έχει τέτοια υλικά ώστε η τάση εξόδου του να είναι π.χ. από 17 ως 15 βολτ (κυμάτωση 2 βολτ) όταν δίνει 10Α. Αυτό απαιτεί μ/ς με δευτερεύον 13βολτ και ηλεκτρολυτικό 53125μF απ' ότι υπολογίζω. Φυσικά ο ηλεκτρολυτικός προκύπτει τεράστιος, και αυτό είναι που προφανώς ήθελες να μου πεις, αν και το ήξερα, όπως πρέπει να ήξερες φαντάζομαι. Αλλά αν δεχτούμε μεγαλύτερη κυμάτωση (δηλ. μέγ. τάση πάνω από 17 βολτ), η χωρητικότητα θα προκύψει μικρότερη. Βέβαια λόγω της αυξημένης πια τάσης, θάχουμε και μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση ισχύος πάνω στο 2Ν3055.

----------


## FILMAN

> Ξερεις πολυ καλα οτι δεν αντιμετωπιζεται και μεγαλη ψυκτρα να βαλεις δεν θα κανεις τιποτα γιατι γυρω απο το 2Ν3055 η θερμοκρασια θα ειναι στα υψη.
> Και κατι αλλο λες για 3ν δεν ειναι ετσι γιατι 15ν χωρις φορτιο με φορτιο 10Α η ταση θα πεση στα 9ν ισως και λιγοτερο αρα και ετσι εχουμε 6Χ10=60W.



Δεν θα πέσει τόσο, υπάρχει αρνητική ανάδραση λέμε

----------


## FILMAN

> Και μην θεωρεις οτι η καταναλωση 60W ειναι μικρη τεραστια ειναι και αυτο μεταφραζεται σε μεγαλες θερμοκρασιες.



Η συνολική κατανάλωση θα είναι ίδια είτε με ένα τρανζίστορ είτε με δέκα ή εκατό παράλληλα... Το ξαναέγραψα και πριν...

----------


## sakis

> Τα 100βολτ τα ανέφερα ως ένα τραβηγμένο παράδειγμα αυτού που λες κι εσύ, δηλ. τι θα γίνει αν δώσουμε μια διαφορετική τάση στην είσοδο. Αλλά φυσικά ενώ με 3βολτ Vce και ρεύμα 10Α η κατανάλωση ισχύος είναι 30 βατ, τα πράγματα δεν είναι και πολύ χειρότερα αν η τάση γίνει 4 ή 5 βολτ. (40, 50 βατ). Για να απαντήσω λοιπόν σ' αυτό που ρωτάς, θα πρέπει να φτιάξουμε ένα κύκλωμα με μ/ς, γέφυρα και ηλεκτρολυτικό, το οποίο θα έχει τέτοια υλικά ώστε η τάση εξόδου του να είναι π.χ. από 17 ως 15 βολτ (κυμάτωση 2 βολτ) όταν δίνει 10Α. Αυτό απαιτεί μ/ς με δευτερεύον 13βολτ και ηλεκτρολυτικό 53125μF απ' ότι υπολογίζω. Φυσικά ο ηλεκτρολυτικός προκύπτει τεράστιος, και αυτό είναι που προφανώς ήθελες να μου πεις, αν και το ήξερα, όπως πρέπει να ήξερες φαντάζομαι. Αλλά αν δεχτούμε μεγαλύτερη κυμάτωση (δηλ. μέγ. τάση πάνω από 17 βολτ), η χωρητικότητα θα προκύψει μικρότερη. Βέβαια λόγω της αυξημένης πια τάσης, θάχουμε και μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση ισχύος πάνω στο 2Ν3055.



ok ειπες καποια πραγματα για τον πυκνωτη  ...μημπως μπορεις να μας πεις και καποια για τον μετασχηματιστη ????

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλιππα επιμενεις δεν ειναι *3ν* ειναι πολυ παραπανω δεν θες να το καταλαβεις.

----------


## FILMAN

> Οκ Φίλιππε, σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση (πόστ 197), αλλά πραγματικά "αποχωρώ" απο την συγκεκριμένη "συζήτηση", 
> γιατί δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω ..., και δεν υπάρχει και νόημα, μιας και το θέμα εξαντλήθηκε πιστεύω, σε τόσες σελίδες. 
> 
> Απλά βλέπω τουλάχιστον σαν resume βγαίνει κάτι ...
> 
> Πραγματικά σε χαίρομαι γιατί επιμένεις, για κάτι που απο την αρχή είναι καταδικασμένο, απο το 95% των κατασκευαστών 
> που φτιάχνουν "σταθερά" τροφοδοτικά. Γιατί πραγματικά δεν το έχω δεί πουθενά.
> 
> Αφήνω ένα 5%, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις ...
> ...



Διάβασε σε παρακαλώ τον επίλογο στο ποστ 201

----------


## Thanos10

> Η συνολική κατανάλωση θα είναι ίδια είτε με ένα τρανζίστορ είτε με δέκα ή εκατό παράλληλα... Το ξαναέγραψα και πριν...



Αυτο που ειπες τωρα τι ειναι *η συνολικη καταναλωση θα μοιραζεται σε ολα τα τραντζιστορ και οχι σε ενα.*
Φιλιππα πλακα μας κανεις?

----------


## FILMAN

> ok ειπες καποια πραγματα για τον πυκνωτη ...μημπως μπορεις να μας πεις και καποια για τον μετασχηματιστη ????



Θα είναι ένας μ/ς τυλιγμένος σε πυρήνα >170W, με δευτερεύον 13V~ με αρκετά χοντρό σύρμα, ώστε να μην έχουμε μεγάλη πτώση στα 10Α.

----------


## FILMAN

> Φιλιππα επιμενεις δεν ειναι *3ν* ειναι πολυ παραπανω δεν θες να το καταλαβεις.



Είναι Vin-Vout και όχι παραπάνω

----------


## FILMAN

> Αυτο που ειπες τωρα τι ειναι *η συνολικη καταναλωση θα μοιραζεται σε ολα τα τραντζιστορ και οχι σε ενα.*
> Φιλιππα πλακα μας κανεις?



Μιλάω για την ανύψωση της θερμοκρασίας της ψύκτρας ρε Θάνο! Εσύ μου κάνεις πλάκα; Η ψύκτρα θα ζεσταθεί το ίδιο είτε με 1 τρανζίστορ είτε με 5...

----------


## sakis

δηλαδη εγω που εβαλα 250 w μετασχηματιστη και ειχα 5 βολτ πτωση τασης με 6 αμπερ ειμαι μαλακας  ...η ο Γιατρας που τον πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπε οτι για να μην χανει χιλιοστα  απο τα 15 βολτ θελει 2kw μετασχηματιστη ειναι και αυτος μαλακας....

αλλα να υποθεσω οτι αφου ξερεις τοσο καλα τα τροφοδοτικα θα ξερεις και τους μετασχηματιστες οποταν ο καυμενος ο Γιατρας καλο θα ηταν να παει και αυτος για συνταξη  και να ηρεμησει και αυτος ...

ολα καλα λοιπον

----------


## Thanos10

Παντος εχεις πολυ ορεξη για να γραφεις αυτα.
Επιμενεις 3ν τωρα ειπες για τον μετ/τη 13AC σε DC 18,75 δεν διαβασες αυτο που εγραψα τελικα ειπα οτι η ταση πρεπει να ειναι 18ν τουλαχιστον αρα εχουμε 6ν και οχι 3ν.
Δηλαδη 60W και ανω και οχι 30W.

----------


## FILMAN

> δηλαδη εγω που εβαλα 250 w μετασχηματιστη και ειχα 5 βολτ πτωση τασης με 6 αμπερ ειμαι μαλακας ...η ο Γιατρας που τον πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπε οτι για να μην χανει χιλιοστα απο τα 15 βολτ θελει 2kw μετασχηματιστη ειναι και αυτος μαλακας....
> 
> αλλα να υποθεσω οτι αφου ξερεις τοσο καλα τα τροφοδοτικα θα ξερεις και τους μετασχηματιστες οποταν ο καυμενος ο Γιατρας καλο θα ηταν να παει και αυτος για συνταξη και να ηρεμησει και αυτος ...
> 
> ολα καλα λοιπον



Κι εγώ έχω έναν μ/ς 5kW με δευτερεύον 15V τυλιγμένο με σύρμα 0.5mm... Τι να φταίει άραγε που μου κάνει πτώση 5V στα 5Α...

----------


## Thanos10

> Μιλάω για την ανύψωση της θερμοκρασίας της ψύκτρας ρε Θάνο! Εσύ μου κάνεις πλάκα; Η ψύκτρα θα ζεσταθεί το ίδιο είτε με 1 τρανζίστορ είτε με 5...



 Θα ζεσταθει αλλα δεν θα καουν  τα 2Ν3055 γιατι η καταναλωση ισχυος πανω στο 2Ν3055 θα ειναι μικροτερη γιατι μοιραζεται με στα αλλα ετσι υπαρχει μεγαλο περιθωριο ασφαλειας.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> οταν θα καει το 3055 μετα απο αυτο θα ακολυθησει και προβολεας μια και οταν καει το 3055 θα βραχυκυκλωσει  και η λαμπα σου θα φαει 19 βολτ σστο κεφαλι



Mετά από 5 ώρες, το κύκλωμα και οι μετρήσεις φαίνονται ΟΚ.

>>> Συμπέρασμα: με *καλή ψύξη* το MJE3055 μπορεί να λειτουργεί 'στα όρια του' (ΔΕΝ καταστρέφεται!) σύμφωνα με το datasheet παρέχοντας >9A σε ωμικό φορτίο (Vce=6V).




Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## sakis

> Κι εγώ έχω έναν μ/ς 5kW με δευτερεύον 15V τυλιγμένο με σύρμα 0.5mm... Τι να φταίει άραγε που μου κάνει πτώση 5V στα 5Α...



 ε τοτε μηπως τον μετασχηματιστη τον εχει φτιαξει ο Γιατρας  ο οποιος προφανως ειναι ασχετος ο ανθρωπος ????

----------


## FILMAN

> Παντος εχεις πολυ ορεξη για να γραφεις αυτα.
> Επιμενεις 3ν τωρα ειπες για τον μετ/τη 13AC σε DC 18,75 δεν διαβασες αυτο που εγραψα τελικα ειπα οτι η ταση πρεπει να ειναι 18ν τουλαχιστον αρα εχουμε 6ν και οχι 3ν.
> Δηλαδη 60W και ανω και οχι 30W.



εσείς το τραβάτε. Με είσοδο 15 βολτ και έξοδο 11.3 πόση είναι η τάση Θάνο; Τι έγραψες που δεν διάβασα; Τα 18 βολτ δεν είναι η ελάχιστη τάση λειτουργίας, αλλά ο συμβιβασμός που πρέπει να κάνουμε για να υπολογίσουμε ένα πυκν. εξομάλυνσης. Για να έχουμε 15 βολτ με 0 κυμάτωση, ο πυκν. έπρεπε νάχει άπειρη χωρητικότητα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Θα ζεσταθει αλλα δεν θα καουν τα 2Ν3055 γιατι η καταναλωση ισχυος πανω στο 2Ν3055 θα ειναι μικροτερη γιατι μοιραζεται με στα αλλα ετσι υπαρχει μεγαλο περιθωριο ασφαλειας.



Ο συμβιβασμός επέρχεται πρώτα από τη μέγ. επιτρ. θερμοκρασία της ψύκτρας (60 βαθμοί για να μην καείς) και μετά από τα χαρακτηριστικά του τρανζίστορ. Άρα θα βάλεις μεγάλη ψύκτρα έτσι κι αλλιώς.

----------


## FILMAN

> ε τοτε μηπως τον μετασχηματιστη τον εχει φτιαξει ο Γιατρας ο οποιος προφανως ειναι ασχετος ο ανθρωπος ????



Τη φίρμα σου έχει επάνω! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## sakis

γιατι δεν παραδεχεσαι οτι η προσεγγιση λειτουργει μονο στη θεωρια και πρακτικα ειναι ανεφικτο και ασυμφορο να γινει κατι τετοιο  ????

εγω και προφανως καποιοι αλλοι θα ειμαστε εδω να στο λεμε μεχρι την τεταρτη παρουσα φιλλιπε 

Το κοστος ολου αυτου του ποστ ειναι οτι για να κανεις εσυ το κεφι σου φιλλιπε απασχολεις ενα καρρο ανθρωπους οι οποιοι κατα τα αλλα να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα εκαναν κατι πολυ πιο χρησιμο απο το να προσπαθουν να σου γεμισουν το κεφαλι

----------


## rep

Κουραστηκα....
ημαρτον.....

----------


## sakis

εγω οχι Χρυσοστομε αφου οι κανονες του φορουμ επιτρεπουν να λεγονται ανυποστατα πραγματα αρκει να λεγονται κοσμια εγω εχω σκοπο να το τραβηξω μεχρι να κλειδωθει

----------


## FILMAN

> γιατι δεν παραδεχεσαι οτι η προσεγγιση λειτουργει μονο στη θεωρια και πρακτικα ειναι ανεφικτο (Εσύ δεν το έκανες στην πράξη; ) και ασυμφορο να γινει κατι τετοιο ???? (Πες μου σε ποιο ποστ συνιστώ το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα για χρήση)
> 
> εγω και προφανως καποιοι αλλοι θα ειμαστε εδω να στο λεμε μεχρι την τεταρτη παρουσα φιλλιπε 
> 
> Το κοστος ολου αυτου του ποστ ειναι οτι για να κανεις εσυ το κεφι σου φιλλιπε (Δεν άνοιξα εγώ το θέμα) απασχολεις ενα καρρο ανθρωπους οι οποιοι κατα τα αλλα να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα εκαναν κατι πολυ πιο χρησιμο απο το να προσπαθουν να σου γεμισουν το κεφαλι



Δεν ανάγκασα επίσης κανένα να ποστάρει...

----------


## FILMAN

> εγω οχι Χρυσοστομε αφου οι κανονες του φορουμ επιτρεπουν να λεγονται ανυποστατα πραγματα αρκει να λεγονται κοσμια εγω εχω σκοπο να το τραβηξω μεχρι να κλειδωθει



Ανυπόστατα... Για πες μου σε ποιο ποστ αναφέρω κάτι που είναι τεχνικό λάθος....

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλιππα εγω θα σου πω κατι αλλο βρες ενα τροφοδοτικο 10Α με ενα 2Ν3055 στο εμποριο με τη ταση που αναφερθηκε μπορεις?

----------


## sakis

εγω δεν ειπα ποτε οτι αυτο που λες ειναι τεχνικο λαθος Φιλλιπε με vce 3-4 volt θα παρεις 10 Α απο ενα καλο 3055

εκεινο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω εγω και προφανως καποιο αλλοι εδω και 200 ποστ πιο ειναι το νοημα απο την στιγμη που ειναι ασυμφορο , ανεφικτο στην πραξη λογο κοστους  ογκου βαρους κλπ  και στην τελικη πια ειναι η χρησιμοτητα της συζητησης για ενα πραγμα που δεν χρησιμευει πουθενα δεν θα κατασκευαστει ποτε κλπ κλπ κλπ

----------


## FILMAN

> Φιλιππα εγω θα σου πω κατι αλλο βρες ενα τροφοδοτικο 10Α με ενα 2Ν3055 στο εμποριο με τη ταση που αναφερθηκε μπορεις?



Όχι. Αλλά ούτε με είκοσι 2Ν3055 μπορώ. Προφανώς όμως είναι υλοποιήσιμο και το ένα και το άλλο. Φυσικά και το ένα και το άλλο έχει τα μειονεκτήματά του. Ήδη αναφέρθηκαν μερικά.

----------


## FILMAN

> εγω δεν ειπα ποτε οτι αυτο που λες ειναι τεχνικο λαθος Φιλλιπε με vce 3-4 volt θα παρεις 10 Α απο ενα καλο 3055
> 
> εκεινο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω εγω και προφανως καποιο αλλοι εδω και 200 ποστ πιο ειναι το νοημα απο την στιγμη που ειναι ασυμφορο , ανεφικτο στην πραξη λογο κοστους ογκου βαρους κλπ και στην τελικη πια ειναι η χρησιμοτητα της συζητησης για ενα πραγμα που δεν χρησιμευει πουθενα δεν θα κατασκευαστει ποτε κλπ κλπ κλπ



Τώρα είσαι σωστός. Ο λόγος λοιπόν της φασαρίας, ήταν ο σχολιασμός του κυκλώματος που ανέβασε κάποιος. Αν δουλεύει ή όχι, και ποιες είναι οι επιδόσεις του.

----------


## Thanos10

> Όχι. Αλλά ούτε με είκοσι 2Ν3055 μπορώ. Προφανώς όμως είναι υλοποιήσιμο και το ένα και το άλλο. Φυσικά και το ένα και το άλλο έχει τα μειονεκτήματά του. Ήδη αναφέρθηκαν μερικά.



 Δεν μιλαμε για 20 αλλα για ενα, φαντασου οτι εχουν μειονεκτηματα αυτα με τα τα πολλα 2Ν3055, τι θα εχει με ενα.

----------


## sakis

Φιλλιπε προφανως αστιευεσαι 243 ποστ εχουν γινει για να εξυμνησεις οτι θεωρητικα μπορει και να γινεται αλλα στην πραξη δεν μπορει να γινει ποτε 

Αυτη ειναι η απαντηση που εδωσα απο την αρχη και την κοντραρησες τοσες φορες γιατι Φιλλιπε ????

Επισης δεν ειδα να γραφεις πουθενα στον αρχικο ποστερ οτι μπραβο παιδι μου πολυ λογικο αυτο που ανεβασες αλλα στην πραξη δεν μπορει να γινει για τους λογους α, β,γ κλπ κλπ ????

----------


## FILMAN

> Δεν μιλαμε για 20 αλλα για ενα, φαντασου οτι εχουν μειονεκτηματα αυτα με τα τα πολλα 2Ν3055, τι θα εχει με ενα.



Το κλειδί της επιτυχίας Θάνο είναι οι σωστοί υπολογισμοί και η λογική. Αν σου φτάνει ένα, δεν θα βάλεις δέκα. Αν πάλι θέλει δέκα, δεν θα βάλεις ένα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Φιλλιπε προφανως αστιευεσαι (όχι!) 243 ποστ εχουν γινει για να εξυμνησεις (??????) οτι θεωρητικα μπορει και να γινεται αλλα στην πραξη δεν μπορει να γινει ποτε (πότε το είπα πάλι αυτό; )
> 
> Αυτη ειναι η απαντηση που εδωσα απο την αρχη και την κοντραρησες τοσες φορες γιατι Φιλλιπε ????



Μα εσύ ο ίδιος το έκανες πράξη!

----------


## sakis

η απαντηση που εχω εγω μεσα μου ειναι οτι απλα γιατι αυτο σου αρεσει να κανεις ...δλδ να βασιζεσαι σε καποια ανεφικτα σεναρια και να κανεις τον κοσμο ανω κατω βασισμενος σε μια τυπολατρια ...

εδω σιγα σιγα αρχιζω να αισθανομαι καλυμενος και να συμπληρωνω την εικονα που εχω για το ατομον σου ....

Αντε Φιλλιπε καλα κουραγια ...κρατα γερα και μην σε νοιαζει ...εμεις εδω θα ειμαστε

----------


## SV1EDG

> σιγά σιγά έρχεται και το Σάββατο με video έκπληξη.....



Πριν κλειδώσει,έτσι?  :Drool:  :Drool:

----------


## KOKAR

@SV1EDG : οχι , για να ανεβάσω το κατάλληλο video !!!

υ.γ
μα πόσο έχει ένα "τιμημένο" 2Ν3055 ????

----------


## Thanos10

Οχι τιποτα αλλο Κωστα σιγα το σοβαρο τραντζιστορ.

----------


## Thanos10

> Το κλειδί της επιτυχίας Θάνο είναι οι σωστοί υπολογισμοί και η λογική. Αν σου φτάνει ένα, δεν θα βάλεις δέκα. Αν πάλι θέλει δέκα, δεν θα βάλεις ένα.



 Αμ δεν φθανει ενα  εδω ναι το θεμα.

----------


## KOKAR

νομίζω ότι *αυτό το video* αποδεικνύει ότι Zeppelin δεν υπάρχουν μόνο στις γελοιογραφικές !
 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Thanos10

Κωστα ειναι ψεμα? η οχι δεν εχω ξαν δει κατι τετοιο.

----------


## KOKAR

Αλήθεια φαίνεται να είναι Θάνο.

υ.γ
φαντάσου να είχε διαβάσει και το παρόν thread ....πόσο θα του είχαν γίνει άραγε ?  :Lol:

----------


## KOKAR

Part I :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
*click εδώ*

----------


## lynx

> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/cr...d296daf75.html



LOL  :Thumbup: 

εχει και part 2?

----------


## KOKAR

εμ βέβαια !
σαν το Rocky ένα πράμα  :Lol:

----------


## kitMAN

http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/2936/2n3055test.mp4

Στο VIDEO που ανέβασα φαίνεται η δοκιμή της <<αντοχής>> του 2Ν3055. Χρησιμοποιώ κύκλωμα σταθεροποίησης με κανονική ανάδραση κατευθείαν από τον εκπομπό του 2Ν3055, το οποίο οδηγείται από ένα BD681 (μέγιστο συνεχόμενο ρεύμα 4 Α) γιατί το ρεύμα στη βάση του 3055 μετά τα 8-9 Α, <<παίρνει δρόμο>>.
Τα όργανα του πειράματος είναι τρία πολύμετρα, μια αμπεροτσιμπίδα και ένας παλμογράφος για PC. Ο μετασχηματιστής γράφει επάνω 595 VA και έχει πολλαπλές τάσεις εξόδου. Χρησιμοποιώ αυτή που δίνει 16.8 VAC.
Δύο λάμπες 60 W η μία, συνδεμένες παράλληλα είναι το φορτίο, μαζί με ένα ανεμιστηράκι 200 mA για να τις ψύχει. (Μη καρβουνιάσω και το γραφειάκι μου).
Η γέφυρα ανόρθωσης είναι 35 Α και ο πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης 22000 μF στα 40 V.

Μετασχηματιστής.
Πάχος πρωτεύοντος σύρματος: 0.95 mm μαζί με τη μόνωση.
Περίπου 1.9 Α ΑC. Τάση εισόδου 234 VAC 445 W.
Πάχος δευτερεύοντος: 2.30 mm μαζί με τη μόνωση.
Περίπου 11.4 Α ΑC. Τάση εξόδου 16.8 VAC 190 W. Με φορτιο 16.48 VAC

Μετρήσεις
Τάση εξόδου 13.08 VDC
Ρεύμα εξόδου 10.16 ΑDC
Θερμοκρασία 57 βαθμούς κελσίου

Μέγιστη τάση εισόδου 20.6 V
Ελάχιστη τάση εισόδου 16.8 V
Κυμάτωση 3.7 Vp-p
Ενεργός τάση εισόδου 18.34 Vrms
Vce 5 Vrms περίπου

Στον παλμογράφο φαίνεται πότε η κυμάτωση της τάσης εισόδου εμφανίζεται στην έξοδο. Οι θερμικές απώλειες του 3055 είναι 10.15 Α * 5 V περίπου 50 W χωρίς να υπολογίζω τις απώλειες από το ρεύμα βάσης που δίστιχος δεν μέτρησα. Από προηγούμενα πειράματα με το 78S12 υπολόγισα το ρεύμα βάσης μέσο μιας αντίστασης 0.1 Ω, εν σειρά με τη βάση του 3055. Για ρεύμα εκπομπού περίπου Ιc 8.5 Α το Ιb υπολογίστηκε στο 1.2 Α. 

Το ρεύμα βάσης μετά τα 8.5 Α <<παίρνει δρόμο τρελό>>, οπότε να προσθέσουμε άλλα 10 W με Ib = 2 Α στις απώλειες του 2Ν3055;;;;;;;;;

Για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνιση ή απορία, εδώ είμαι να συζητήσουμε.

----------


## KOKAR

*Part II*  :Lol:  :Lol: 
*click εδώ*

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνιση ή απορία, εδώ είμαι να συζητήσουμε.



Γειά σου kitMAN,
τα σχόλιά μας θα είναι περιττά!
Δώσε μας το 'συμπέρασμά σου' και το αποδεικτικό μέλους των MythBusters!
Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## Nemmesis

> Κωστα ειναι ψεμα? η οχι δεν εχω ξαν δει κατι τετοιο.



αληθεια ειναι... ο τυπος εχει ελεφαντιαση... το ειχε δειξει και στο skai
βεβαια οντως πρεπει να ειναι μεσα σε φορουμ για να σε πιασει σε αυτο το σημειο... περισσοτερο πιανει στα ποδια...

----------


## sakis

> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/cr...d296daf75.html



*ξυπνα φιλλιπε αφιερωμενο εξαιρετικα*

----------


## KOKAR

*Part III

click εδώ

*

----------


## FILMAN

> *ξυπνα φιλλιπε αφιερωμενο εξαιρετικα*



Άσε με να κοιμηθώ ρε, ο καημένος ο τυπολάτρης! Παρεμπιπτόντως, θα ήθελα να μου κάνεις κάποια φροντιστήρια πάνω στη σχεδίαση κυκλωμάτων με βάση την τύχη, για να εγκαταλείψω επιτέλους αυτούς τους ηλίθιους υπολογισμούς! Καλό Σ.Κ. :Smile:

----------


## KOKAR

Part IV

*click εδώ*

----------


## GeorgeVita

edit: απαντήθηκε στο post#277. Ευχαριστώ!

Με αφορμή το post#237, διάβασα τους 'όρους χρήσης' του forum και:
Παρακαλώ τη διαχείριση του forum να ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ τα posts:
150 151 152 168 172 202 249 250 253 254 255 256 257 258 260 262 263 264 265 266
στην κατηγορία 'Γενική Συζήτηση' λόγω του ότι είναι 'γενικά' ή απλά 'ποσοτικά'.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## KOKAR

Αν δεν μπορείς να διακρίνεις ότι τα βίντεο μπήκαν μόνο και μόνο
να ελαφρύνει το βάρη κλίμα τι να πω.....

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Αν δεν μπορείς να διακρίνεις ότι τα βίντεο μπήκαν μόνο και μόνο να ελαφρύνει το βάρη κλίμα τι να πω.....







> Υ.Γ. δεν κρίνω κανέναν, διασκεδάζω και εγώ μαζί σας



Το καταλαβαίνω και δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολλά γι'αυτό, μου αρέσουν όμως τα 'home made' videos με βολτόμετρα και μπλε ανεμιστηράκια.  Κι αυτά 'αποφορτίζουν' τις εντάσεις και είναι 'εντός θέματος'.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω λεω ο GeorgeVita ας γινει συντονιστης  μιας και εχει τοση ορεξη να ψαχνει τι και πως... να ξεφουσκοσουν και λιγο τα ζεπελιν των mods...
πρεπει ομως να παραδευτω για αλλη μια φορα την ικανοτητα μας να αναστησουμε κατι τοσο πεθαμενο σαν το θεμα μας με τιτλο "10Α απο ενα 3055" που ειναι και τραγικα ασχετο με το αρχικο τοπικ(κανονικα επρεπε ολοι απλα να το αγνωουμε και απο τις πρωτες και μονο απαντησεις να εχει ληξει το θεμα) και να κανουμε να φτασει 250ποστ, 2010 και να μιλαμε για σχεδια χωρις αναδραση... 2010 και να μιλαμε για οχι switching... 2010 να μιλαμε για ενα τρανζιστορ 40χρονων
επειδη απλα καποιοι δεν βλεπουν το absolute maximum ratings

----------

GeorgeVita (03-07-11)

----------


## Thanos10

> εγω λεω ο GeorgeVita ας γινει συντονιστης μιας και εχει τοση ορεξη να ψαχνει τι και πως... να ξεφουσκοσουν και λιγο τα ζεπελιν των mods...
> πρεπει ομως να παραδευτω για αλλη μια φορα την ικανοτητα μας να αναστησουμε κατι τοσο πεθαμενο σαν το θεμα μας με τιτλο "10Α απο ενα 3055" που ειναι και τραγικα ασχετο με το αρχικο τοπικ(κανονικα επρεπε ολοι απλα να το αγνωουμε και απο τις πρωτες και μονο απαντησεις να εχει ληξει το θεμα) και να κανουμε να φτασει 250ποστ, 2010 και να μιλαμε για σχεδια χωρις αναδραση... 2010 και να μιλαμε για οχι switching... 2010 να μιλαμε για ενα τρανζιστορ 40χρονων
> επειδη απλα καποιοι δεν βλεπουν το absolute maximum ratings



 Σωστος ο Παναγιωτης.

----------


## FILMAN

Εμ βέβαια... Εδώ σε ένα κύκλωμα με 1 τρανζίστορ και 1 ρεγκιουλέιτορ και μετά από όλα όσα ειπώθηκαν, ακόμα λέτε ότι δεν έχει ανάδραση... Θέλετε να πάμε και σε switching... τρομάρα σας...

----------


## sakis

γιωργο ....ενδιαφεροντα ολα αυτα που λες αλλα με την ιδια λογικη πρεπει να διαγραψεις και ολα τα ποστ του Φιλλιπου αφου ναι μεν ειναι σωστα αλλα στην πραξη μη εφαρμοσιμα λογο κοστους βαρους και γενικοτερης αποδοσης και ασφαλους λειτουργειας ...

με την ιδια λογικη ολα αυτα τα ποστ δεν προσφερουν απολυτως τιποτα χρησιμο αλλα απλα μας υπενθυμιζουν οτι μπορουμε να γυρισουμε 500 χρονια πισω τοτε που τα τρανσιστορ ηταν πανακριβα ( μαλλον εκει γυρω μετα τις λυχνιες ) και το να βαζεις αυστηρα ενα ηταν θεμα γνωσης και κοστους 

οσο για το ποιος μπορει να ειναι συντονιστης μαλλον δεν ειναι στο δικο μας χερι και επισης το ιδιο ισχυει και για τους κανονες του φορουμ που δεν εχουμε καθορισει "εμεις "

ενδιαφερον θα ηταν να δουμε μια αλλη προσσεγιση η οποια λεει οτι αν το ποστ με τις αποψεις φιλλιπου ειχε μπει σε να φορουμ του εξωτερικου θα εχει "πεθανει" στο δευτερο η τριτο μηνυμα ως "γραφικο"

αντιθετα στο δικο μας φορουμ με τοσα νεα ( σε ηλικια ) μελη πιστευω οτι εχουμε την υποχρεωση να πουμε τι ειναι σωστο ...τι ειναι η πεπατημενη και γιατι ...εστω και αν αυτο για χαρη του ΦΙλλιπου πρεπει να γινει ως κοκορομαχια ....

ο οποιος απο οτι βλεπουμε συνεχιζει ακαθεκτος να πιστευει οτι αυτος νομιζει καλυτερα ..... τα συμπερασματα δικα σας

----------


## FILMAN

Ο.Κ. Εγώ αποχωρώ... Συνεχίστε το μόνοι σας, αφού αυτά που λέω είναι σωστά, αλλά τα αντίθετα που λέτε εσείς, είναι κι εκείνα σωστά... Η παλαιότητα του κυκλώματος και του 2Ν3055 σας μάρανε... Φαντάσου να είχατε να αναλύσετε κανα σοβαρό κύκλωμα! Καλή συνέχεια παίδες...

----------


## KOKAR

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd9EaB7nXLE"]YouTube- Stasou Migdala[/ame]

----------


## Nemmesis

> Εμ βέβαια... Εδώ σε ένα κύκλωμα με 1 τρανζίστορ και 1 ρεγκιουλέιτορ και μετά από όλα όσα ειπώθηκαν, ακόμα λέτε ότι δεν έχει ανάδραση... Θέλετε να πάμε και σε switching... τρομάρα σας...



ναι ναι δασκαλε... μονο που εγω λεω για ενεργη και οχι παθητικη αναδραση... παραπανω δεν εχω καμια ορεξη να ακουσω απο σενα... και σε παρακαλω μην τυρανισεις πολυ ακομα την ανθρωπο που θελει να φτιαξει γεννητρια με το μοτερ πλυντηριου γιατι ξερω οτι και εσυ ξερεις πως στους τυπους που λατρευεις τοσο φαινεται οτι ενα τετοιο μοτερ δεν θα εχει ποτε την αποδοση που θελουμε στην συγκεκριμενη εφαρμογη... παρολα αυτα εσυ καθεσε και του μιλας για διεγερση στην στιγνη που ο ανθρωπος δεν ξερει τα βασικα για να σε καταλαβει..

----------


## moutoulos

Σχετικά με το πόστ σου Γιώργο (267), να πω τα εξής:

Μηνύματά δεν μπορούν να μεταφερθούν ξεκάρφωτα στη *Γενική Συζήτηση*, και αυτό γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάποιο αντίστοιχο "Θέμα". Μεταφέρονται μηνύματα όταν υπάρχει 2πλό Ίδιο Θέμα, 
και υπάρχουν απαντήσεις και στα δύο, οπότε μεταφέρονται σε ένα Θέμα όλα τα μηνύματά, και σβήνεται το άλλο. Μεταφέρονται μηνύματα επίσης στο "κάδο", κοινώς σβήνονται, αυτό όμως
γίνεται όταν υπάρχουν "κακές" προσωπικές κόντρες, βρισιές, Κεφαλαία, GreekLish, μηνύματα που προκαλούν ...,  κτλ. Αν πάρουμε και διαγράψουμε όλα τα άσχετα μηνύματα, ακόμα πχ και 
ένα πόστ με ένα "χαχαχαχαχα", θα φαίνεται το θέμα μονότονο και κουραστικό, ειδικά αν είναι 20+ σελίδες.

Τώρα αν έστω, τα μεταφέρω όλα τα μηνύματα σε ένα Θέμα που θα δημιουργήσω στη *Γενική Συζήτηση*, αν μπουν μέσα όλα τα άσχετα μηνύματα, όπως αναφέρεις 150 151 152 168 172 
202 249 250 253 254 255 256 257 258 260 262 263 264 265 266, δεν θα υπάρχει λογική συνέχεια, και όποιος το δεί, θα απορήσει με αυτό το Θέμα, μιας και δεν θα βγάζει νόημα. 

Άρα λοιπόν:

*α)* Ή μένουν τα άσχετα μηνύματά, ως έχουν (αρκεί να είναι καλοπροαίρετα εννοείται) 
*β)* Ή διαγράφονται. 

Απο τις δυο αυτές λύσεις προσωπικά προτιμώ την πρώτη. Αν ακολουθήσουμε την δεύτερη θα είναι πολύ "ρομποτική συμπεριφορά".

Εξάλλου όταν πάρεις την απόφαση να αφιερώσεις έναν χ χρόνο για να διαβάσεις ένα θέμα με 20 σελίδες, δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα να ήταν πχ 24 σελίδες (αν υπάρχουν και τα άσχετα 
μηνύματα μέσα).


Όμως θερμή παράκληση.

Όποιος έχει απορίες πάνω σε αυτό, θα ήθελα να συζητηθεί σε ένα θέμα καινούργιο, που θα ανοίξει κάποιος, και όχι εδώ. Εγώ απάντησα στη απορία του Γιώργου, απλά και φιλικά. 
Αν συνεχιστεί εδώ απλά θα κλειδωθεί ..., γιατί δεν θα μιλάμε με μερικά άσχετα μηνύματά πλέον, αλλά θα γίνει αλλαγή θέματος, σε σχέση με αυτό που συζητάμε εδώ.

----------


## lynx

> *Part II* 
> *click εδώ*







> *Part III*
> 
> *click εδώ*







> Part IV
> 
> *click εδώ*



 
μα πολυ γελιο...  :Lol:  :Cool:

----------


## tzitzikas

δεν διαβασα ολα τα ποστ,είναι πολλα.
Εχω ενα τροφοδοτικό 13,8vdc 8Α λεει κανονικο φορτιο επανω και μεγιστο 12Α. Ειναι για cb και εχει 2 3055 τρανζιστορ. Η ψυκτρα που εχει βεβαια ειναι μικρη για 2 τρανζιστορ. Το ειχα δουλεψει με λινεαρ 50βατ του cdm και το λινεαρ το ειχα ρυθμισει να βγαζει 40βατ. Με ανεμιστηρα στην ψυκτρα, μια φορα μετα απο 2-3 ωρες λειτουργειας καικαν τα τρανζιστορ. Τα άλλαξα αλλα απο τότε το έχω μόνο για εργαστηριακο τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## rep

ξυνεις πληγες.....

----------


## lynx

> ξυνεις πληγες.....



γιατι ξυνει πληγες? 

αν τα CB τραβανε κορυφες το τροφοδοτικο αντεξε.. οταν ομως το εβαλε σε συνεχες φορτιο μετα απο ενα 2ωρο τον χαιρετησε.

αυτη ειναι η εμπειρια του ανθρωπου αυτο λεει...

----------


## KOKAR

Λευτέρη δεν το "έπιασες"......  :Wink:

----------


## nassosxlvbros

άιντε φερτα πάλι να τάρμέξουμε.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## lynx

δεν με καταλαβατε..  :Smile:  (ισως να μην σας καταλαβα και εγω..)

o tzitzikas ειπε την εμπειρια του η οποια θεωρω ειναι χρησιμη για οσους
ακομα μαθαινουν, δηλαδη τι θα πρεπει να κανουμε τωρα να μην μιλαμε καθολου?  :Unsure:

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι μα γιαυτό και εγώ το είχα πεί *ήδη* αυτό που έπαθε ο tzitzikas απο το πόστ 45, της 5ης σελίδας.





> Επίσης βλέπουμε στο διαδίκτυο, μερικά τροφοδοτικά (απαράδεκτα κατά τη γνώμη μου), όπως αυτό που αναλύουμε, 
> σταθεροποιητής σε "σειρά", με 1,2,3 τρανζίστορ, χωρίς ανάδραση.
> 
> Τα τροφοδοτικά αυτά *βγήκαν για CB και μόνο*, και όχι για κύριο τροφοδοτικό, ή εργαστηριακό πάγκου.
> 
> Ο λόγος ..., διαβάστε, και σύ Φίλιππε, βλέπουμε τροφοδοτικό πχ *13,8 / 20Α με 3 2Ν3055*. Όντως δουλεύει, 
> δεν είπε κανένας το αντίθετο, αλλά δουλεύει στη ουσία *παλμικά* σε CB. Δηλαδή το ρεύμα που περνάει μέσα 
> απο αυτά είναι 7Α στο καθένα, στην ουσία παλμικά (Push To Talk). Αν παραμείνει το μπουτόν 30min πατημένο 
> το τροφοδοτικό *κάηκε*. *Δεν κάνουν για συνεχόμενη λειτουργία.*
> ...

----------


## verbatim

Συγνώμη λίγο άσχετο. Γιατί επί το πλείστον η χρήση τρανζίστορ 2Ν3055 σε τροφοδοτικά και όχι κάποιο άλλο; Αφού υπάρχουν και μεγαλύτερα σε ρεύμα ώστε με λιγότερα τρανζίστορ στην υλοποίηση να έχουμε το επιθυμητό ρεύμα που θέλουμε. Ποιο χαρακτηριστικό του δηλαδή είναι αυτό λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν συγκριτικά πάντα;

----------


## lynx

ειναι παλιο γνωστο τρανζιστορ και γιαυτο παιζουν ολοι με αυτο..

----------


## sakis

xmmmm οοχι ακριβως .... το ποστ αυτο εγινε απο ευγενικη προσπαθεια τοσων και τοσω μελων  να κανουν την χαρη του Φιλλιπου ...

οχι οτι κερδισαμε κατι η ο Φιλλιπος εμαθε κατι παραπανω αλλα ετσι για να λεμε

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Γιατί επί το πλείστον η χρήση τρανζίστορ *2Ν3055* σε τροφοδοτικά και όχι κάποιο άλλο; Αφού υπάρχουν και *μεγαλύτερα σε ρεύμα ώστε με λιγότερα τρανζίστορ* στην υλοποίηση να *έχουμε το επιθυμητό ρεύμα* που θέλουμε. Ποιο χαρακτηριστικό του δηλαδή είναι αυτό λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν συγκριτικά πάντα;



Γειά σου Χρήστο,
τα γραμμικά τροφοδοτικά δεν χρειάζονται 'ειδικά χαρακτηριστικά' όπως 'Gain BW' άρα όλα τα τρανζίστορ ισχύος κάνουν.

Το βασικό πρόβλημα στη σχεδίαση είναι η κατανάλωση ισχύος πάνω στο τρανζίστορ (Vce x Ic + Vbe x Ib) η οποία μετατρέπεται σε θερμότητα και πρέπει να περάσει στον αέρα μέσω ψήκτρας.

Η σχέση κόστους (3055=φθηνότερο), μέγεθος μεταλλικών επιφανειών (δύο τρανζίστορ ψύχονται πιο εύκολα από ότι ένα) και βέβαια οι απαιτήσεις τις εφαρμογής (ρεύμα, διαφορά τάσης εισόδου εξόδου) προσδιορίζουν την επιλογή των τρανζίστορ. Συμπληρωματικοί παράγοντες η διαθεσιμότητα (στοκ, χρόνος παράδοσης) και ο ανταγωνισμός (πολλοί προμηθευτές).

Σύμφωνα με τα χαρακτηριστικά, το 2N3055 έχει Pd=115W και Ic=15A (max. continues) ενώ το 2N5886 έχει Pd=250W και Ic=25A. Οι τιμές πώλησης είναι 1:3

Ο σχεδιαστής θα αποφασίσει ποιο θα χρησιμοποιήσει ενώ ο εφαρμοστής και ο αντιγραφέας θα ακολουθήσει προϋπάρχον σχέδιο.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

Υ.Γ. όπως θα δεις και στα προηγούμενα σχόλια, τελικά το 2N3055 (ή το MJE3055) είναι και αρκετά ανθεκτικά, ΔΕΝ κάηκε κανένα παρά τις εργαστηριακές προσπάθειές μας, αλλά θέλει σωστή σχεδίαση για να σταθεροποιήσει καλά αν φτιάχνεις τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## verbatim

Γεια σου Γιώργο και ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Είναι δύσκολη η επιλογή οπότε σαν αντιγραφέας. Το λέω ή καλύτερα το ρώτησα αυτό διότι προσπαθώ να συγκεντρώσω πληροφορίες ώστε να υλοποιήσω κάποιο από τα τροφοδοτικά που έχουν παρουσιαστεί εδώ στο forum. Έχω πολλά τρανζίστορ ισχύος χαρισμένα που δεν μπορώ να τα κάνω τίποτα. Είναι τα MJ802 και MJ11016. Από τα datasheets τους, σε σύγκριση με το 2N3055, το MJ802 είναι με μικρές σχετικά αποκλίσεις. Για την αντικατάσταση του 2N3055 σε ένα κύκλωμα θέλει πιο πολύ μελέτη όμως πιστεύω.

(Vce x Ic + Vbe x Ib) δεν το κατάλαβα.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...(Vce x Ic + Vbe x Ib) δεν το κατάλαβα.



Το τρανζίστορ ισχύος θα απορροφήσει επάνω του μια ισχύ η οποία είναι το ρεύμα συλλέκτη επί την πτώση τάσης επάνω στο τρανζίστορ (Ic x Vce) συν το ρεύμα βάσης επί την τάση ορθής πόλωσης βάσης-εκπομπού (Ib x Vbe). Σύμφωνα με αρκετές παραμέτρους που αναφέρονται στο datasheet, μία από αυτές είναι η παραπάνω ισχύς, γίνεται και η σχεδίαση.
G

----------


## astanapane

Διαβασα ολο το θεμα λεξη προς λεξη. 

Βεβαια επειδη οι γνωσεις μου δεν ειναι αρκετες ωστε να κατανοησω μερικα πραγματα και επειδη τα βιντεο εχουν διαγραφει, δεν κατελληξα καπου. 

Αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι για να εχεις μεγαλυτερα ρευματα με εναν lm317 χρειαζεται και ενα τρανσιστορ. 

Επειδη με ενδιαφερει παρα πολυ να φτιαξω ενα current regulator με τον lm317 θα μπορουσε καποιος αν εχει την καλοσυνη να ανεβασει ενα σωστο κυκλωμα?

η καταναλωση μου θα ειναι μεχρι 3 αμπερ. 

Μεσα απο το datasheet του 317 εχω βρει καποια κυκλωμα αλλα θα ηθελα και την δικη σας εκτιμηση.

Επισης θα ηθελα αν εχετε το χρονο να μου εξηγησει καποιος σε ενα voltage regulator τι ειναι αυτο που κανει την πτωση τασης και πως μπορουμε να την αποφυγουμε? Απο οσα διαβασα εχει να κανει με την αναδραση.

----------


## FILMAN

> Διαβασα ολο το θεμα λεξη προς λεξη. 
> 
> Βεβαια επειδη οι γνωσεις μου δεν ειναι αρκετες ωστε να κατανοησω μερικα πραγματα και επειδη τα βιντεο εχουν διαγραφει, δεν κατελληξα καπου. 
> 
> Αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι για να εχεις μεγαλυτερα ρευματα με εναν lm317 χρειαζεται και ενα τρανσιστορ. 
> 
> Επειδη με ενδιαφερει παρα πολυ να φτιαξω ενα current regulator με τον lm317 θα μπορουσε καποιος αν εχει την καλοσυνη να ανεβασει ενα σωστο κυκλωμα?
> 
> η καταναλωση μου θα ειναι μεχρι 3 αμπερ. 
> ...



Πραγματικά άστα να πάνε Κούκε!
Μερικοί δεν βάζουν μυαλό με τίποτα!
Στο ερώτημά σου τώρα. Για να έχεις μεγαλύτερα ρεύματα με ένα LM317 χρειάζεσαι ένα τρανζίστορ που θα παρακάμπτει (ελεγχόμενα εννοείται) το LM317 ώστε το (μεγάλο) ρεύμα που θα τραβάς να μην περνάει από μέσα του. Ένας τρόπος να το κάνεις αυτό είναι με ένα τρανζίστορ ισχύος ΡΝΡ όπως θα είδες και στο datasheet του LM317. Να έχεις υπόψη σου ότι αυτά που διαβάζεις στο εκάστοτε datasheet είναι μακράν πιο αξιόπιστα από όσα μπορείς να βρεις δεξιά κι αριστερά στο internet ή που μπορεί να σου πει κάποιος.
Αυτό που κάνει την πτώση τάσης σε ένα γραμμικό σταθεροποιητή είναι ένα τρανζίστορ (ή και MOSFET) του οποίου μεταβάλλεται η αγωγιμότητα. Δηλαδή λειτουργεί στην ενεργό περιοχή. Όχι απλώς δεν γίνεται να το αποφύγουμε αλλά δεν θέλουμε κιόλας, διότι αν δεν υπάρχει πτώση τάσης τότε αυτόματα η τάση εξόδου θα είναι όση και η τάση εισόδου. Οπότε για ποια σταθεροποίηση μιλάμε;

----------


## astanapane

δηλαδη τι θα μπορουσες να προτινεις?

πιο συγκεκριμενα, εχω ενα LED που χρειζεται 3 αμπερ το μεγιστο. Εγω θελω να μπορω να αυξομειωνω την ενταση του απο το 1 αμπερ στα 2,5 για παραδειγμα αλλα να μην εχω μεγαλες πτωσεις τασης. 

Μετα αν καταλαβω τι γινεται και πως μπορω να δουλεψω τον 317 με ενα τρανιστορ τοτε θα μπορεσω να παω και σε ενα τελικο κυκλωμα που να μπορω να τροφοδοτησω ενα Λεντ http://www.acdcshop.gr/content/cl-l340-c41n-c.pdf που τα στοιχεια λειτουργιας του ειναι 46 βολτ και 1 αμπερ. 

Αν εγω μπορεσω να βρω εναν σταθεροποιητη που να μπορει να διαχειριστει πανω απο 50 βολτ και να μπορει να δωσει το 1 αμπερ που θελω τοτε θα ειμαι ετοιμος να το φτιαξω. 

αυτο που δεν ξερω και με απασχολει ειναι πρωτα απο ολα να καταλαβω το 317 και που πρεπει να μπει ενα τρανσιστορ.

θα πρεπει να χρησημοποιησω ενα NPN ή PNP? Ξερω οτι ισως ανοιξω εναν νεο κυκλο μετα απο ενα χρονο συζητησεων αλλα δυστυχως δεν εχω βρει πουθενα ενα αξιοπιστο κυκλωμα που να δινει σωστες τιμες των τρανσιστορ και των επιμερους υλικων. 

Στο datasheet εχει 2 κυκλωματα που με ενδιαφερουν για αρχη. Δηλαδη το ενα ειναι το απλο current regulator που εχει. Το αλλο ειναι αυτο που εχει με 5 αμπερ voltage and current regulator και μετα βλεπω και ενα με Low cost 3A switching regulator, αλλα γενικως δεν μπορω να βρω τα τρανσιστορ που εχουν 2Ν3792!!! Καποιο που να το αντικαθιστα?

----------


## FILMAN

Μη το ψάχνεις καθόλου προς τα εκεί. Ζητάς τάση εισόδου 50V και τάση εξόδου για ένα LED δηλαδή γύρω στα 3V και στα 3A. Αυτό αμέσως - αμέσως σημαίνει ότι στο φορτίο θα έχεις ισχύ 9W ενώ ο σταθεροποιητής θα (πρέπει να) καταναλώσει 141W, πράγμα εξωφρενικό. Εκτός αυτού με το 317 δεν γίνεται να έχεις είσοδο 50V και έξοδο 3, δεν αντέχει τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά. Η μόνη ρεαλιστική λύση είναι ένας switching ελεγκτής ρεύματος.

----------


## astanapane

οχι οχι,

αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι το λεντ που εδωσα το λινκ, αν ειδες ειχε τα εξης στοιχεια: 46 βολτ και 1 αμπερ.

Ασχετα με αυτο, θελω για ενα μικρο λεντ που εχει στοιχεια: 3,6 βολτ και 3 αμπερ να βρω ενα κυκλωμα current regulator που να μπορω να το τροφοδοτισω.

----------


## FILMAN

> Ασχετα με αυτο, θελω για ενα μικρο λεντ που εχει στοιχεια: 3,6 βολτ και 3 αμπερ να βρω ενα κυκλωμα current regulator που να μπορω να το τροφοδοτισω.



Με τι τάση εισόδου;

----------


## astanapane

εδω ειναι το θεμα μας.

εγω μπορω να του βαλω ταση εισοδου για παραδειγμα 9 βολτ ή 5 βολτ.

Απο οτι εχω καταλαβει αν χρησημοποιησω τον 317 ως current regulator θα περνει την ταση που θελει και θα κραταει σταθερο το ρευμα.

Αυτο που θελω αν υπαρχει καποιο σχεδιο με τρανσιστορ που να μπορω να βρω στο εμποριο ειναι να μπορεσω να ανεβασω την αποδοση του 317 στα 1 - 5 αμπερ current constant regulator.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...να του βαλω ταση εισοδου για παραδειγμα 9 βολτ ή 5 βολτ.
> ... να μπορεσω να ανεβασω την αποδοση του 317 στα 1 - 5 αμπερ current constant regulator.



Προτείνω να ανοίξεις νέο θέμα με τίτλο λ.χ. "τροφοδοτικό σταθερού ρεύματος για LED μεγάλης ισχύος" στο ίδιο "Forum > Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών" γιατί η δική σου ανάγκη δεν είναι συναφής με την "αντοχή του 2Ν3055" και οποιαδήποτε ιδέα σου δώσουν θα χαθεί μέσα στις 300+ απαντήσεις.

Στην περιγραφή σου αναφέρεις ρεύμα έως 5Α, μικρή πτώση τάσης (ίσως εννοείς μικρές απώλειες), αλλά και τάση λειτουργίας LED έως και 46V. Αυτή η "ευρύτητα" τάσεων και εντάσεων δείχνει κυκλώματα switching εξειδικευμένα για τροφοδότηση LED φωτισμού.

Ανοιξε το νέο θέμα για να μαζεύονται και οι ιδέες στο σωστό μέρος!
G

----------


## astanapane

ναι εχει δικιο και σε ευχαριστω για αυτο.

Ευχομαι να καταληξουμε σε κατι καλο.

----------

